# Amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida



## electromecanico (Jun 18, 2010)

es un tema bastante interezante de incurcionar ya que a mas de uno se le complican los proyectos valvulares al llegar al transformador de salida.

Aca agrego algo:



> Super Triodes
> Triodes rule. Triodes stand out, much like a Rolls Royce in a parking lot otherwise filled with GM clunkers. What makes the triode stand out in audio terms is its inherent linearity, its intrinsic good manners and self restraint. Self restraint? Many are thinking,“What are you adding to your eggnog?”
> 
> The self restraint I am speaking about is the triode's relatively low rp, that is, plate resistance. MOSFETs, transistors, JFETs, and pentodes all offer transconductance, the ability to efficiently control current conduction through an electronic device, but only the triode presents a low parallel resistance. Yes, MOSFETs, transistors, JFETs, and pentodes also present drain, collector, and anode resistance, but far too much of it.



SuperTriode
y por lo que temgo entendido ya que no tengo conocimiento alguno sobre el manejo de mosfet o parecidos tienen alta impedancia de entrada ??

bueno les agradezco que extendamos este tema aunque sea para hacer trafos de estado solido hasta juntar la plata para comprar los e cobre..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2010)

quizás te interese http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02112-s-valve-01 el sitio es del compañero anilandro y nos enseña algo del mosfet y válvulas ,buena lectura 
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> quizás te interese http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02112-s-valve-01 el sitio es del compañero anilandro y nos enseña algo del mosfet y válvulas ,buena lectura
> saludos


 gracias tsunami sabes que no encuentro en ningun lugar en la pagina del compañero, que trate el tema ""amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida"" o como me dijiste el mosfet lo que vi fue transistores. si vo ya lo viste me psas el link justo gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2010)

todos los amplificadores a válvulas sin transformador de salida que vi son así,
un buen pre a válvulas sin transformador y de salida transistores,yo tengo armado el pre de Ricardo a ese pre le agregue una válvula y de salida el ampli de 400w de ''arme su rockola''





> y por lo que tengo entendido ya que no tengo conocimiento alguno sobre el manejo de mosfet o parecidos tienen alta impedancia de entrada ??


 bueno los ic 071  072  tienen entrada mosfet ,en la pagina de anilandro la s-valve ,bueno ay tenes el ejemplo de el uso de un mosfet simulando una válvula
saludos

ejemplos de salidas sin transformador a valvulas http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/irf150.htm
y este  es  el que mas te va a gustar ,estoy seguro que  este  lo armas http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/abtine.htm


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2010)

voy a leer con mas atencion pero creo que no es lo que yo estoy buscando?? como ya dije no entiendo mucho de mosfet y me quiero interiorizar para usarlo como salida para adaptar impedancias de una señal ya amplificada, no usarlo como amplificador. no se si me explico o estoy diciendo una pabada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.audioxpress.com/magsdirx/.../moore2355.pdf
http://www.audioxpress.com/magsdirx/.../moore2844.pdf
pero esos documentos es un híbrido ,entrada valvular y salida mosfet ,en una palabra los mosfet  amplifican las armónicas de las válvulas(de ay es que el ampli saca el sonido válvulas)
,si te entiendo es que quieres hacer un amplificador valvular y en lugar del transformador usar un mosfet?pero el mosfet que no amplifique ,solo que adapte impedancias?(un mosfet que haga las veces de transformador)humm creo que asi no se puede 
saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 22, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> es un tema bastante interezante de incurcionar ya que a mas de uno se le complican los proyectos valvulares al llegar al transformador de salida . . .



En el siguiente link, encuentras las instrucciones para que arme el  trasformador de salida y una herramienta necesaria para llevar a cabo esa tarea:

Jon Tirone's Music and Electronics Page


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> http://www.audioxpress.com/magsdirx/.../moore2355.pdf
> http://www.audioxpress.com/magsdirx/.../moore2844.pdf
> pero esos documentos es un híbrido ,entrada valvular y salida mosfet ,en una palabra los mosfet amplifican las armónicas de las válvulas(de ay es que el ampli saca el sonido válvulas)
> ,si te entiendo es que quieres hacer un amplificador valvular y en lugar del transformador usar un mosfet?pero el mosfet que no amplifique ,solo que adapte impedancias?(un mosfet que haga las veces de transformador)humm creo que asi no se puede
> saludos


dije un mosfet,, puede ser cualquier otro estado solido??



> En el siguiente link, encuentras las instrucciones para que arme el trasformador de salida y una herramienta necesaria para llevar a cabo esa tarea:
> Jon Tirone's Music and Electronics Page


 
gracias por la info, yo en mi caso tengo los datos para los trafos, igualmente le voy a dar una buena mirada a la pagina esta se ve completita, me salio esta duda del trafo estado solido por compañeros que al momento de comprar todo se hace dificil


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 23, 2010)

listo hay que investigar,  hay un metodo transformelees, que es con capacitores, que tampoco hay mucho..en la web,


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Hace años cuando tuve oportunidad de escuchar un TV valvular ByN que tenia un sonido espectacular, era un Philips TAL327-U. cuya etapa de salida estaba compuesta por dos tubos PCL82 y sin Trafo!!! si, no tenia trafo de salida y encima una de las ramas del parlante estaba conectado a una de las grillas de una del tétrodo de la PCL82, el parlante en cuestión llamaba la atención no solo por sus formas sino porque tenia el cono invertido, y su bobina era de 800 ohms, quienes han tenido la oportunidad de escuchar este aparato saben de que hablo.

Con el tiempo pense si no habria forma de conectar los tubos como los amplis transistorizados, claro eso requeriria tubos con otro tipo de transconductancia, para que la resitencia de placa sea menor, como paso con los primero amplis de estado sólido, al principio tenian trafos de salida pero luego tomaron la form que hoy conocemos 

Hace un tiempo me puse a la tarea de buscar información sobre este tema y me tope con esto





Como podran ver el gabinete es muy chatito para albergar alli abajo algún tipo de trafo de salida, y si se dan cuenta incluso no lleva trafo de alimentación!!!!, Terrible disminución de los costos!!!

No lleva trafo de alimlentación ya que la unidad mostrada en el pais donde fue contruida tienen 110V de linea, por lo que aqui si haria fala un trfo aislado y no un autotrafo.
Esos tres tubos que estan atras son triodos dobles con resistencia de placa muy baja. el equipo entrega unos 25W de audio de muy buena calidad.
Dejo esquema y un art donde se publico para ponerlo a vuestra consideración  y porque no llevarlo a la práctica.

Esta en inglés pero eso no deberia ser problema para un técnico, y si no utililar herramientas de traducción en linea, tengo otros art sobre el mismo esquema y otros esquemas además de este, la serie de valvulas estan para no utilizar trafo, aqui se consigue la *6AS7* que es la equivlente a 6.3V de filamento y ohhh que sorpresa me lleve las tengo!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesante, podias postear el link de la pagina para mirar mas, siempre me han gustado estos bichos pero siempre me detiene los trafos pues aa en Colombia (por lo que se) nadie hace los trafos para valvulas, mil gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu

Interesante,  podias postear el link de la pagina para mirar mas, siempre me han  gustado estos bichos pero siempre me detiene los trafos pues aa en  Colombia (por lo que se) nadie hace los trafos para valvulas, mil  gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## luchosexto (Oct 24, 2010)

Muy lindo proyecto para llevarlo a cabo, yo tmb reniego con los transfo. de salida. Bueno habra que buscar en el desarmadero haber si consigos esas valvulas. Exelente post. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Asi es muchachos es muy tentador para ponerlo en práctica, en los paises donde utilizamos 220V de linea es preferible utilizar un trafo con secundario aislado para evitar accidentes y de paso en el mismo colocar el bobinado para los 6.3V en el caso de hacerlo hacer tener en cuenta la corriente de todos los tubos, sumandolos para asegurarse que por lo menos entregue el doble el secunario correspondiente.

Les recuerdo que la equivalente de la *6AS7* es la equivalente en 6.3V de la *6088* que es de 24V y es dificil de conseguir, aqui se consiguen nuevas, tengan cuidado porque hay una 6SA7 que es un pentodo de RF y nada que ver con esta que es un triodo doble de potencia
En tubestore la tienen a 12.95 dolares como ref 
Les dejo un PDF de este tubo, para disipar cualquier duda


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 24, 2010)

Les dejo un par de páginas interesantes sobre el tema:
http://www.tubetvr.com/otl.html
http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/6as7_2.htm
Mirando también por ebay vi unas válvulas muy prometedoras y no caras, la 6C33C (dejo también la hoja de datos).


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Para ir poniendo un poco de orden con las sigllas y que todo el mundo entienda.
OTL = Output Transformer Less  Salida sin transformador
Tambien pude encontrarse como "Design Tranformerless" Diseño sin transformador..
La impedancia de carga pued variar de 32 hasta 8ohms e inclusive puede ir más arriba depende de cuantos tubos esten en paralelo. lo cual es un requisito que tengan baja impedancia, es decir algunos pocos cientos de ohms.
Philips a no dudarlo siempre fue una precursora e imnovador en sonido(Recordar que muchas de las cosas que nos han sido y son cotidianas salieron de sus laboratorios, el casette, el CD, el DVD y muchas otras cosas que si bien no lograron un suceso, fue debido a maniobras comerciales que nada tuvieron que ver  con la calidad del produccto, como el sistema de Video Beta2000 muy superior al VHS) y como decia más arriba desarrolllo sistemas OTL como los aplicados a los TV por mi mencionados con una calidad de sonido inigualable y a tasas de distorsión despreciables...
En este punto ya que muchos hablan de distorsión, pero no hay mucha idea al respecto, una es la THD o Total Armonic Distorsion o Distorsión Armonica Total. Por otro lado existe la TIM o distorsión por Inter Modulación Transitoria, y que es exclusidva de los equipos de estado solido, fue descubierta recien en 1970 y afecta más a los equipos con poco Transistores con poco FTE, pero existe de todos modos y es más problemática que la THD ya que solo en estos momentos se cancela en equipos de muy alta gama, de unos 4000 dólares...
Por otro lado los tubos amplifican lar armónicas pares, las que mejor escucha el oido humano,
de echo en la composición musical en cada nota esto tiene mucho que ver y es por ello que los rockers prfieren para guitarras y en general para sus equipos, que estos sean valvulados, recobrando vigencia equipos como el JM800 de marshall que ya es una leyenda entre las bandas
Esa capacidad de reproducir las armónicas pares le da esa calidad tonal que algunos describen, como sonido aterciopelado...

Incluyo una vista de la etapa de audio de los TV PHilips TAL337-U sin trafo de salida con parlante de 800 ohms y una PCL85 y una PCL86 acoplada a grilla


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 31, 2010)

miren lo que encontre 
en el archivo moore pag 5 se ve la salida mosfet pero indican que el valor del mismo y de su zener y capacitores citan otra revista que creo que encontre es el archivo  "mos" pagina 8 yo...! no lo pude destripar si alguien tiene mas conocimiento lo podran leer haber si sacamos algo en claro gracias...y por ultimo dejo el circuito con todas las variantes de valvulas y su respectivos valores de componentes lindo proyecto este..!si sale andando y si podemos sacar el valor del zener D1 y Q1


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 31, 2010)

descargando  y leyendoooo   gracias por el aporte  amigo

sera cuestión de  ir probando ,todavía  no entiendo muy bien  que  hace  hay el zener 
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

El diodo zener está para garantizar que no haya picos superiores de tensión en la compuerta del zener (el valor debe ser de 12 a 15 volts). Q1 según el artículo que subo seria un IFRP2907 o similar. Al seguidor le falta toda la parte de alimentación que es regulada en corriente y que está presente en la misma nota que subo.
También les recomiendo mirar esta página: http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 1, 2010)

bueno a seguir leyendo vamos aver que sale  

!!atencion!! osea que esta equivocado el archivo que yo subi el moore 2884 el que corresponde es el que suvio el compañero black tiger


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Los tubos hoy son caros porque los fabrican unos pocos y la caldidad de sonido no se ve en un osciloscopio, se siente, el silicio preproduce mejro un tipo de armonicos los tubos otros, el tema es que nuestro oido escuaha mejor los armónicos de los tubos.
Por otro lado el problema de los tubos son los trafos de salida, ya que el estado solido en sus comienzos que debio a apelar a trafos tropezo con los mismos problemas....

Peo hay una clase de amplificadores que todo el mundo parece no querer mirar
Existen los aque son verdaderos OTL y a los que dicen que la calidad se ven en el oscilocopio enontces no podran negar lo que alli se ve. 

Yo postee aqui un circuito que no utilza trafos, se comporta como un simetria cuasi complementaria y utilza tubos en paralelo para poder salir con baja impedancia la curva de respuesta es descomunal, es plana muy por debajo de los 20HZ y sobre pasa largamente los 30Khz sin caida como ocurre con el estaod solido que lleva a tomar la medición a -1dB e incluso a -3dB porque si se toma má arriba se corta mucho después de los 20 Hz y mucho antes de los 20Khz

La primera vez que escuche un amplificador asi fuen en un viejo TV Phillps B&N al examinarlo no tenia trafo de salida tenia dos PCL82 y un parlante de  casi 32 ohm. 
Como todo lo que hago no me quedo con lo que me parece consulto veo investigo pruebo y ensayo. se lo comento a un amigo que trabajaba en el CIAL de la UNC el ya lo conocia y si bien teniamos nuestras preferencia algo diferentes en este coincidiamos en la caldad del sonido no ingeniamos para llevar el  mamotreto pero finalmnte decidimos armar por separado para una mejor evaluación la etapa de audio asi fue echo y lo llevamos alli donde fue pueto bajo ensayo con intrumental generador de funciones con swep y se graficaron las curvas de respuestas, varios ingenieros que estaban alli con profundos y solidos conocimientos de la acústica que no te decian las cosas con palabras si no con demotraciones de cientifico rigor, formuleo y ensayo asi que se consiguio un equipo de estado solido de potencia similar de muy buena calidad, las gráficas hablaban por si solas, no habia nada que discutir.

Fue en aquella ocación que escuche el termino OTL aplicado a los tubos y nos mostro unos circuitos que datan de antes de que el transistor fuea inventado, fue publicado pero cosa exraña como muchas buenas cosas no encontro el eco adecuado. Existen equipos comerciales con triodos en paralelo y salida entre anodo y cátodo como en un cuasi complementario.

Tiempo después me invitan a un ensayo. al abrir el equipo tenia 8 triodos en paralelo y solo estaba el trafo de alimentación!!! tenia presets para ajustar la salida a 0 V(se alimenta con fuente partida)y directo a la salida. estaba el circuito correspondiente. y otro de estado solido equiparable en potencia.

Tras los ensayos se nos cayo el silicio al piso.... aserrimos cultores de lo último en tencnologia no podiamos negar esa linea plana que el de estado solido no podia ni igualar ni hacercarse y tal ahcho de banda que los armonicos brillan con su prescencia dando  matices que el audio de estaso solido no puede.
la distorción es bajísima carecen de TIM. aquellas hojas con escala logaritmica  quedaron en mi retina por muchos años, y siempre abrigamos la esperanza de lograr algo igual y mejo con el silicio. 
Cuando aparecieron  los V-Mos creimos que se podia lograr, por un lado esos transistores era carísimos ya que solamente los producia Siliconix, las ventajas que tenia las perdia por otro, era una mejora un avance un acermcamiento, y deciamos en cualquier momentos se inventa el transistor que lo logre....

Han pasado 30 años y??? no se consiguio y no se lograra con una cultura por los excesos de graves(para tapar la incapacidad de llegar bien en atlas frecuencias del espectro de audio???)

Actualmente estoy armando un equipo con triodos y apilados un OTL, cuando lo tenga listo subire todo el material, (luego de 30 años me rendi) En otro foro en el que hay una buena cantidad de entusiastas hay vrios que estan haciendo lo mismo.
Tambien escuhe un casette de tipo IV cuyo sonido espectralmente hablando deja mal parado al CD

Llego tarde pero lo consisguio, de echo un MP3 no es calidad se lo puedo demostrar a cualquiera por mas que este a 320 falta información de audio por eso los archivos son más chicos 


Entre la prueba fue someter a las personas para ver la capacidad auditiva, echa por un profesional.
En mi caso particulra paso aún de los 20Khz, recuerdos a mis compañeros cuando se reian cuando un horizontal que daba trabajo y les deia arranco, sentia el sonido producido por la oscilación

Con oidos de gente joven entre 20 y 30 años que no pasan de los 10Khz y algunso casos muchsiismo menos, claro el MP3 es magnífico y encima las pocas personas que conservan sus oidos bien al escuchar eso sus oidos se terminaran atrofiando por "falta de huso"

Saludos
ahhh una más un debate encendidio en una oportunidad, que los relay en la saida introducen distorción mito o verdad?

El que quiera discutir que lo haga, pero cuando tenga listos el equipo los voy a invitar a una prueba con el instrumental adecuado anlisis espectrales y todo lo necesario. Luego de eso recien opinen

Hasta pronto


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> el MP3 es magnífico y encima las pocas personas que conservan sus oidos bien al escuchar eso sus oidos se terminaran atrofiando por "falta de huso"


¿Como así?

Mas bien, creo haber leído en algún lado que si se escuchan sonidos fuertes (alto SPL) y alto contenido en frecuencias muy altas, es mas propenso a padecer daños en los oídos (específicamente, pérdida en la alta frecuencia). Pero nada que ver con la "falta de uso", mejor, las personas que no se exponen a mucho ruido deben de tener mejor audición.


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 26, 2010)

pandacba: tus comentarios son buenos, me agrada la forma como argumentas las cosas, a pesar que aun siguen rayando el isoterismo. Te recomiendo que tus terminologias las expliques, ya que (OTL) no lo entiendo bien, ya que parece ser un termino muy regional, incluso google no me pudo arrojar un resultado apropiado al tema. Quizá conozca el término, mas no con esas iniciales (recuerda que en el foro hay lectores de todo tipo de nivel de conocimiento). Por otro lado, yo tambien he hecho mis propios diseños y pruebas aplicando matematicas (FFT, plano S, lazo cerrado, filtros, retenedores orden 0 y 1, analisis de armónicos, respuesta al impulso y al escalón, etc.) y solo hay una cosa que tengo muy segura. Las válvulas jamás tendran una respuesta lineal en corriente al voltaje de entrada. Con calculos físicos de teoría electromagnética, se puede demostrar que la rejilla de control no tiene un control lineal por medio del campo eléctrico al flujo de electrones. Si observas la respuesta tanto de un FET como de una válvula, es claramente notable que ambos dispositivos tienen una respuesta exponencial. Hay una region que por su gran incremento se puede despreciar su curvatura, se puede considerar "lineal". Aqui la ventaja que tienen estos dispositivos es debido a que no requieren corriente para su operacion, tal cual ocurre con los bipolares (BJT, o transistores comunes), y por ello tienden a aminorar su distorsión y a tener una mejor respuesta en ancho de banda.

La calidad del oido tiene que ver, pero justamente, el tipo de instrumental para hacer la medición en un circuito, da cifras frias y cerradas a interpretaciones. Hay muchas razones para descartar a las válvulas como los dispositivos "mas adecuados" para amplificar en proporciones de "potencia" en la gama de "audiofrecuencia". Pero las conclusiones de mis investigaciones, dan como resultado que, con un diseño mucho mas sencillo, y relativamente mas barato, es posible conseguir mejores respuestas con válvulas que con semiconductores. 
El resto de información, la reservare al tipo de respuesta  de los lectores.

P.D. Aún sigo degustando mi propio diseño hibrido fet-valvular, a pesar de que conozco sus deficiencias. Los gustos no tienen que concordar con la realidad. Comentario para aceptar mi gusto por la distorcion exoponencial.

P.D.2. Para mi, OTL significa Ouput Transistor Logic, parte de la familia TTL. Lo relaciono con PWM (Pulse With Modulation) y amplificadores clase D.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ... Te recomiendo que tus terminologias las expliques, ya que (OTL) no lo entiendo bien, y....


*OTL* = *O*utput *T*ransformer *L*ess (Salida Sin Transformador)


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahora todo toma sentido ¬¬...
Fogonazo, sos un fogonazo!!! Muy agradecido.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola Anti, lee acà:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/400434/ _

Post 125.
Sds.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

*Antiworldx*
Ante que nada gracias por tus conceptos  y tambien gracias por hacerme ver sobr el uso de ciertos temas, estoy de acuerdo en lo que decis al no saber el significao no se entiende el resto. 
Gracias Fogonazo por aclararlo...

Incluso, si buscas en google amplifcadores valvulare OTL te puede llevar a lugares donde asi los mencionan pero si tienen transformadodr de salida y muchos se confundes incluso se presta a confusión con los llamados monoblock, que son amplis valvulares solo en un soblo bolque compacto.


Si hablamos de OTL alli tambien estan incluidos los de estado sólido, si bien ya no se utiliza este término para ellos si fue muy utilizasdos alla por los 60 cuando los primeros equipos de estado solido tenian en sus salidas un transformador, tambien aqui cabe hacer una salvedad he leido y escuchado a personas decir que todos esos equipos erna clase B, lo cual no es corecto ya que los hubo Clase AB tal como los tubos, el error proviene debido que el amplificador más conocido de eso tiempos eran los de las radios Spica que tenian 3 transistores de germanio y dos transformadores, ese si era un Clase B, pero debido a los 0.2V de conducción daban unos 0.4V de distorción en el cruce, mucho menos que en la caida de un solo transistor de silicio, pero si en lugar de polarizar al corte los Tr de salida se cambiaba un poco las r del divisor trabajaban en Clase AB.

Por otro lado los equipos de estado solido tienen su mayor distorción en la primera armónica y los tubos en la 2da, lo que hace que sean praácticamente insignificante.

El TIM (Transitoy Inter Modulation) es decir distorción por intermodulacion transitoria es propia de los equipos de estado solido fue descubierta en 1970 una de la principales causa era la poca velocidad de los transistores de salida de esa época, (FT bajo= Frecuencia de Trancisión baja) se implementaron mil cosas para reducir este tipo de distorción y si bien luego aparecieron transistores muy rápidos, esta distorción no logro eliminarse, es una distorción que modifica el tono de lo que se escucha y apra reducirla a su mínima expresión los métodos utillzado llevan a que estos amplificadores tengan un coste muy elevado y solo se aplique en equipos de alta gama.

Hace unos años me dije porque no tomar lo mejor de los dos mundos y que uno ayude al otro..

Como sabemos ni los tubos ni los transisotres son lineales por lo qu solo se pueden utilizar en la zona lineal y empece a fijarme que pasaba si mofiicaba el comportaminteo en la zona que empieza la pendiente para linealizarlo en lugar de poner una R de cátodos utilizar una R variable, y que mejor que un transistor para ello, y me dije seguro que alguién lo debe haber pensado antes, y si hay muchos trabajos al respecto pero no mucha información divulgada. de echo Microchip presento un trabajo de tubos asisitisdos por microproseador para que toda la gama este tenaga su mejor desempeño,,,

y lo logrado es muy interesante y aún no ha sido aplicado a un OTL con lo cual las prestaciones pueden ser muy interesantes.


Fijense en esto

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/169766-best-possible-tube-headphone-amp.html

si les cuesta lo ponen al link en el buscador y luego poner traducir y lo tendran medianametne bien traducido

http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/6as7_2.htm


----------



## psychatog (Nov 27, 2010)

Igualmente prefiero pagar un trafo de salida como la gente en lugar de 4 pares de valvulas de salida!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

Creo que equivocaste el concepto o no entendiste de lo que se habla.
No estamos hablando de ahorrarnos nada, sino de calidad de sonido...

Un equipo de tubos OTL tiene una salida con un rango de frecuencia mucho más amplio que un utralineal, llega más abajo en frecuencia y por arriba sobrepasa los limites de una forma bien plana....

Otro detalle y bien conocido por los que de tubos saben, que en sonido el triodo es muy superior, que un tetrodo o un pentodo de alli la necesidad de tener que hacer cosas como los trafos ultralineales para compensar la peor curva de un pentodo frente a un tridodo, sol teniendo ventaja el pentodo en mayor manejo de potencia....

Precisamente lo que tratamos es que el talon de aquiles de los equipos tubulares es el trafo, hoy por hoy ya no es tan secreto y se conoce la forma de construirlo y la mejor forma de hacerlo es artesanal, la forma cosntructiva es bastante engorrossa ya que encima de ser el primario un devanado simetrico debe estar intercalado con el secundario eso mejora mucho la calidad, pero aún asi y todo ni la KT88 Svetlana puede contra un OTL, al someterlo a ensayo ya uno se da cuenta que la diferencia no es poca es mucha y al escucharlo se nota...

Alguien argumentara si fuera tan bueno seria muy conocido...
Esto es un grave error de concepto no todo lo bueno es lo que mejor exito a tenido....
Un ejemplo? Microsoft....Bill Gates se hizo millonario con una porqueria por la estupidez de la gente....

y OS(Operative System=Sistema Opertativo) como el OS2 Warp 3 y Merlin 4 no lograron popularidad por las maniobras de engaño de Gates, ya que ese sistema operativo era una joya, si se te clavava un program podias cerrarlo y no tenias que reiniciar como paso siempre y muchas veces si lo conseguis cerrar no lo podes abrir por lo que te obliga  a reiniciar, cosa que   con esos no sucedia, en la actualidad estos se utilizan en cajeros por su alta estabilidad

Hay muchos ejemplos, el formato Beta de videso era muy superior al VHS pero no logro imponerse, entre sus ventajas la caja era mucha más chica, era reversible y la calidad de video insuperable...

Las ultimas cintas de cassette del tipo IV son muy superiores al CD, pero por un tema de portabilidad y capacidad quedo.....
El vinilo repunta se vuelven a grabar se vuelven a fabricar, el CD solo tiene más rango dinámico, pero en calida real no lo supera ojo no comparar un finilo con una cápsula Cristal.... no hablamos de un vinilo con cápsula magnetica, cuya preción sobre el disco esta entre los 0.2-0.3gr....... y hoy sin la limitación de antes que no requiere comprensión.... el CD no llega ni ahi no estamos habando de portabilidad y almacenaje no solo de calidad, una cosa no tiene nada que ver
Como una comparasión que me hicieron, escuchar en el auto.... muchos creen que el auto es el mejor sitio para la escucha, es el peor sitio para hacerlo.......
por eso las especficaciones de audio para auto se admitia hasta un 10% de distorción, pudiendo aprovechar un poco mejor los limitados 12V de la bateria.... Luego empezaron ciertas empresas  a bajar esta distorción como una competitidad comercial y por ello se pagan precios estrafalarios.....

En un auto un equipo al 0.1% de THD(Dsistorsión armónica total) se escucha igual que uno al 10% de THD porque el habitáculo introduce ese porcentaje de distorción.....

Estamos en un foro técnico por lo tanto debo ver las cosas con las razones técnicas y no como una opinión de un simple usuario que carece de una serie de concocimientos que le permiten entender algunas cosas, razón por la cual cuando expongo algo en la medida de lo posible expongo los porque

Los gustos son otra cosa el dicho dice "Sarna con gusto no pica"

y si leiste todo los post habras visto que dije que como amante de la tecnologia y las imnovaciones en su momento ceiamos se podria igualar y superar la calidad de los tubos pero tras 30 años nos rendimos ante la evidencia

Pero ojo al piojo asi como en estado sólido se vendio cada porqueria, lo mismo paso con los tubos y muchso tiene ese recuerdo, claro  si se acuerdan de un quipito económico con una capsula cristal estamos listo pero un vinilo con  capsula magnética + tubos eso ya es otra cosa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

No sé bien de que se trata el tema, no estoy muy interiorizado, pero algo si sé: si alguien cree que el mejor lugar para oír la música es en un automóvil, estamos en el horno!
Una buena sala de audición debe tener sus paredes revestidas con algo que absorba los rebotes. Y justamente las paredes o chapitas de un automóvil no lo son.
La distancia entre canales debe ser si mal no recuerdo de unos 2 metros (dependiendo de otros factores), y en un automóvil, ni ahí.
La idea de que uno escuche bien viene solo de tratar de oír tal como lo haríamos si estuviéramos en vivo y en los primeros asientos.
Y como dije en algún otro post, no hay un violín en una una orquesta filarmónica detrás de nosotros, y el ámbito ideal es un lugar sin paredes, para que no hayan rebotes, y si los que están atrás oyen bajito, bueno por eso las entradas no cuestan lo mismo.
Ahora si hablamos de efectos hiperdimensionales y esas cosas, es otro tema.
Los defensores de los FET´s (sea mos, hex o cualquier otro) odian los BJT (los transistores convecionales), los de BJT, dicen que los FET´s son "perezosos", y por supuesto, los valvulares ...... los valvulares.
A esta altura, creo que ya es cuestión de gustos, al que le gusta una Ferrari, va a odiar un Mercedes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

Asi es black, lo mejor es no fanatizasrse, si no saber darle a cada cosa su juto valor....
Por ejemplo si utilizo semiconductores en ampificador a tubos a extremistas del tubo ya no les gusta.
y yo digo tecnicamente hablando, porque poner un diodo valvular que técnicametne no me aporta nada, me produce consumo inútil y ocupa espacio y genera calor.....
salvo que este haciendo un equipo Retro barbaro! tiene sentido.
Del mimso modo que esperabamos que con los años apareciera, un nuevo transistor era una epoca de continuos lanzamientos, los BJT avanzabn rápido los Cmos llegaban y habia j-Fet, Hex-Fet irrumpieron los V-Mos y recuerdo una frase "Los V-Mos vienen marchando" lo hicieron tan de prisa que se extraviaron y ahora quien sabe que es un V-Mos? luego la cosa se estanco, la tecnologia avanzo en otros sentidos, aumentaron las escalas de integración y asi.....

Y les cuanto algo tengo un conocido que e un audiófilo pero no un fanático, que recuerdo gracia a lo que dijiste Black, calidad es escuchar como si estuviera en vivo, cuanto más se aproxim mayor sera la calidad, tiene una gran variedad de equipos y gusta de hacer ensayos como este por ejemplo, poner varios equipos y tomar la misma fuente de sonido... y escucharlo y analizar lo que se escucha y como se escucha, con este hombre se aprnde y mucho, y alli uno va viendo que para una reprodución plana este equipo las voces tienen brillo y nitidez, sonido puro, aquel los gravez son pastosos, como una imgen con halo, en este otro los graves son definidos y que pasa por aqui con los agusdos y sale cons sus broma ey se nos perdieron los violines.... que paso en aquel con la flauta traversa ah pero este otro el sonido es cristalino....... y cambios el tipo de música y todo lo anterior se fue al traste..... y asi
En una oportunidad, estabamos escuchasndo una variada gama de música de peliculas y entre los audcionantes habia unos furosos defensores del estado sólido y defenestradores de los tubos tras escuchar una variad selección estos quedaron maravillados con uno de lo equipos y eso no me lo olvido más porque los que ya conociamos y sabiamos nos miramos unos a otros y les preguntaron estan seguro de su elección? por favor se escucho..... bien acerquense quiero que vean algo, coloco un espejo detras del equipo y se veian unas luces  que eso preguntaron estos "ah no saben que es" me indica que le quite la cubierta y alli aparecio un banco de 8 6AS7 Triodos dobles salida OTL, los tipos dijeron que broma de mal gusto es esta? y decian seguro que abajo esta el verdadero amplificador, lo desconecte y voltee ya que abajo tien una rejilla y solo se veia el cableado y los componentes en su interior........

No puede ser.... fue lo único que atinaro a decir..... Era una epoc que aún abrigamos esperazas que se diluyeron  con lo años...

Una persona que se acostumbro a escucha los bajos a potencias dañinas, en la gama alta se quedad por los 10Khz y menos..... no puede hablar de calidad si hay una parte de la banda que no la escucha, en su mometo llegue a distiguir pifios de notas y saber que intrumento era supongo que ahora ya no por falta de entrenamiento aunque sigo escuchando por arriba de los 20Khz y entre la música me gusta el rock y el que dice que solo se difruta volumenes altisimos , es gente que utiliza la música como droga.

Si los sonidos de baja frecuencia afectan ciertas capacidades y producen atrofias, hoy el sonido a muy baja frecuencia actua igual que una droga, afectan el oido medio producendo daños irreversibles y lo peor perdidas de estabilidad y sin contar que pronto muchos antes de los 30 van a necesitar audifóno


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> aunque sigo escuchando por arriba de los 20Khz y entre la música me gusta el rock y el que dice que solo se difruta volumenes altisimos



Perdóname, pero creo que si exageraste un bastantito... a menos que tengas modificaciones genéticas sobre el genoma. (sin animos de ofender en lo absoluto) .

Te sugiero que verifiques bien ese dato.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Panda: casi me hiciste largar un lagrimón! Es cierto, hoy día, los oídos están "distorsionados" tomo el bondi, y oigo chichipum, chichipín, chichicha (malditos reproductores de audio compactos con una lata como parlante).
Para hablar de cosas serias, deberíamos tener en cuenta un montón de cosas.

1) No todo lo que suena lindo al oído es lo que deberíamos oír (yo soy un detractor ya que siempre que oigo, los graves y agudos al máximo cosa totalmente desaconsejable en HiFi o Hi End o como lo quieran llamar).

2) Como antes mencioné, la sala de audición debería estar acondicionada y toda la red de reproducción ecualizada para obtener una respuesta lo más plana posible (para esto ya se necesita un generador de ruido rosa y un analizador de espectro).

3) Con todo lo previo, nada garantiza que al oído de alguien, suene "feo" y prefiera llegar al famoso clipping para sentirse a gusto.

4) El oído, como cualquier otro sentido u órgano debe ser entrenado, y si se entrenó a mp3 de 128 KHz, mal vamos (recuerdo cuando en las clases de música debíamos identificar un instrumento acústicamente).

5) La calidad del masterizado. Hace poco leí una nota de un capo del tema que comentaba que las masterizaciones actuales están hechas para que suene "fuerte" más allá de la realidad con que fue hecho el original............... ya estamos menos que en la lona.

6) No digo más pavadas para que luego me odien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una buena sala de audición debe tener sus paredes revestidas con algo que absorba los rebotes. Y justamente las paredes o chapitas de un automóvil no lo son.
> La distancia entre canales debe ser si mal no recuerdo de unos 2 metros (dependiendo de otros factores), y en un automóvil, ni ahí.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que el auto no es un lugar ni siquiera para hablar, pero eso de las paredes "absorventes" no es real y tiene muchisimo de mito..sin ningun fundamento. Te pido que leas a *Sigfried Linkwitz* en sus artículos sobre la sensación de realidad acústica usando los rebotes de la sala.



pandacba dijo:


> El TIM (Transitoy Inter Modulation) es decir distorción por intermodulacion transitoria es propia de los equipos de estado solido fue descubierta en 1970 una de la principales causa era la poca velocidad de los transistores de salida de esa época, (FT bajo= Frecuencia de Trancisión baja) se implementaron mil cosas para reducir este tipo de distorción y si bien luego aparecieron transistores muy rápidos, esta distorción no logro eliminarse, es una distorción que modifica el tono de lo que se escucha y apra reducirla a su mínima expresión los métodos utillzado llevan a que estos amplificadores tengan un coste muy elevado y solo se aplique en equipos de alta gama.


Ojo con esto!!!!
La TIM tiene mucho de mito y poco de realidad. Que pueda medirse no significa que en la realidad tenga una importancia significativa, en especial por un simple argumento: La señal de prueba con la que se mide la TIM *no representa ninguna señal eral de audio*, esto es, ese tipo de señales no ocurren en la realidad bajo ningún concepto. Por eso, si bien existen técnicas para medir TIM, su aplicación en el campo del audio nol es real, aunque tal vez sea importante en otras aplicaciones.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Perdóname, pero creo que si exageraste un bastantito... a menos que tengas modificaciones genéticas sobre el genoma. (sin animos de ofender en lo absoluto) .
> 
> Te sugiero que verifiques bien ese dato.



la cosa es asi, se ha establecido que los limites de audibiildad del ser humano estan entre los 20 y los 20Khz, incluso algunos lo toman el limite superior en 18KHz, hubo incluso 22kHz aunque finalmente fue unificado en 20Khz.

Primero, al nacer nuestro oido sobrepasa estos limites y dependiendo del entorno podra ser capas de escuhar un poco más un poco menos a su vez eso depende de otros factores
Veamos un poco esto, una persona que vive cerca del mar, su audibilidad se desrrollara alrededor de las frecuencias que hay en ese entorno...

Una persona que pierde la visión, será capaz de desarrollar su oido al extremo

Nuestro oido no es para nad lineal, a bajo volumen nuestr audibilidad queda reducidia a 300H y 3Khz a mayores volumens esta curva se tiende aplanar pero no es una linea...

Lo enunciado anteriormente no significa que si me ponen un sonido a 15 Hz ya no lo escucho y si me pusieon 20.100Hz tampoco Estos extremos son solo promedios y tampoco se cortan como si fuera un filtro de ordn 10, el espectro audible no es el mismo en el hombre que en la mujer y varia con la edad y con lo que nos ha rodeado


ahora te hago una pregunta, escuchas el tic tac de un reloj mecánico? y que frecuencia es esa?


Eso esta establecio a determinado nivel de presión sonora y ha detereminada distancia


A determinado nivel y ha cierta ditancia tendremos un limite disminuyendo la distancia o aumentando el nivel de precíón por otro lado un sonido no es solo frecuencia ya que es acompañado de otro cualidades, que se concen como intensidad tono y timbre (continuará)


Sin entrar en demasiaos detalles digamos que depende a que nivel sonoro tomemos las frecuencias tendremos más o menos amplitud, y se presentas situaciones muchas veces por entrenamiento que en una gama o faja de frecuencia tenemos no solo mayor audivilidad si no la capacidad de distinguir cambios en el tono y en el timbre.

Un ejemplo, En Mercedez Benz en un sector donde se comprobaba la calidad de los burros de aranque, se entreno una joven, hoy una mujer madura que con solo escuchar el sonido al ser energizado podia darse cuena si tenia problemas o no

Otras veces escuchamos el sonido pero nos resuta intitelegible y a otro si, se trata de la mayor o menor capacidad de percibir los timbres...


De esa forma si alguien es entrenado en el escucha de los sonidos de los instrumentos, podra percibir el fallo en un rasgido de una cuerda o cualquier variación que para muchos pasara indadvertida.

Si una persona escucha en forma adecuada sonidos que abarquen toda la gama de audio durante un buen periodo de sus vida tendra una escelente sensiblidad por mucho tiempo.

Si a una persona se satura con sonidos muy bajos no podra percibir los de alta frecuencia y en breve el oido se atrofiara perdiendo sensibilildad a las frecuencias elevadas y cada vez necesitando sonidos de mayor intensidad...

Por otro lado escuchas un sonido a 20100Hz esta por arriba del rango mensionado y no es muchos y es normal ya que el rango es un promedio asi hay personas que llegan a los 18HZ y tienne una caida abrupta entre los 18Hkz y los 20Khz y otras que pueden ir un poquito más pero eso esta dentro de lo normal  porque como dije son promedios..

Por lo tanto si percibo unos pocos Hz más por enciam de los 20Khz puedo afirmar que los paso, lo cual no implica que llegue a 30,40 o 50Khz.
Es más no me di cuenta com salio, en realidad quise decir que cubro aún la banda audible, pero lo que dije tampoco esta mal ya que fu realizado por un profesional en fonoaudiologia quien tras un largo enzayo en el cual traspire boluquitas porque creia que habia perdiod parte del oido, pro no quizo saber hasta cuanto llega...


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 28, 2010)

se dice que por encima de 20 kh algunas personas escuchan unos h mas y todos lo persivimos por diferentes partes del cuerpo, en su mayoria por la cabeza. por eso existen los super twiter que aya por los 70 80 se usaban en los 4 vias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

ezavalla, leí el artículo y me pareció interesante, pero no estoy muy de acuerdo.
La reflexión de los sonidos en las paredes, piso y techo están totalmente documentadas y la aparición de ondas estacionarias también.
Además, no es solo por el hecho de absorción para evitar rebotes, es para aislar acústicamente el recinto, tanto para que no entren como para que no salgan los sonidos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ezavalla, leí el artículo y me pareció interesante, pero no estoy muy de acuerdo.
> La reflexión de los sonidos en las paredes, piso y techo están totalmente documentadas y la aparición de ondas estacionarias también.


Si, pero están documentadas para frecuencias muy bajas, que son las emitidas por los subwoofers, y si lees el artículo del subwoofer THOR y del sub que usa en proyecto PHOENIX vas a ver que en este ultimo caso usa un subwoofer dipolar para minimizar la excitación de los modos resonantes de la habitación, que son precisamente las ondas estacionarias que mencionás.
Por encima de los modos resonantes, los rebotes en la habitación y la atenuación de espacio libre no permiten ondas estacionarias, y además - psicoacústicamente - permiten simular un entorno mucho mayor y tal vez similar al lugar de grabación.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Además, no es solo por el hecho de absorción para evitar rebotes, es para aislar acústicamente el recinto, tanto para que no entren como para que no salgan los sonidos.


Ahh, bueno...pero la aislación acústica es un problema diferente y hay que tratarlo de forma diferente al del espacio reverberante. Te imaginarás que no por tener aislación acústica voy a perder la imagen sonora espacial que te permite un sistema correctamente diseñado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Creo que es una cuestión de opiniones a esta altura. Te recomiendo el libro "Master Handbook of Acoustics", el cual trata muy seriamente todo el tema del sonido.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Panda: casi me hiciste largar un lagrimón! Es cierto, hoy día, los oídos están "distorsionados" tomo el bondi, y oigo chichipum, chichipín, chichicha (malditos reproductores de audio compactos con una lata como parlante).
> Para hablar de cosas serias, deberíamos tener en cuenta un montón de cosas.
> 
> 1) No todo lo que suena lindo al oído es lo que deberíamos oír (yo soy un detractor ya que siempre que oigo, los graves y agudos al máximo cosa totalmente desaconsejable en HiFi o Hi End o como lo quieran llamar).
> ...




No no son pavadas Black y es muy cierto lo que dices, 

Para tener audio de alta fidelidad la reproduccion deberia ser de forma tal que reproduza el recinto o lugar donde se grabo....

Solidyne fundada por el Ing Oscar Bonello se dedico a eso entre otras muchas cosas a las medicions de recintos y su acústica, y tal como dieces se utiliza ruido rosa y blanco y unos micrófons especiales que valen un a fortuna, de los cuales he tenido oportunidad de verlos y ver como se utilizan para realizar todas estas mediciones de echo el tema acústica es toda una discilplina.

Y una sala para escucha de alta fildelidad depende de que música quiero escuchar y si esta tiene paredes o muy duras o muy cercas o ambas cosas a la vez el sónido sera dsitorciónado por modulación e el ambiente, de echo en un recinto donde por ejemplo toca una orquesta sola tiene un tipo de sonido y ese lugar tiene sus paredes apropiadamente acondicionadas, para que el sonido salga con la mayor pureza posible,,, veamos un ejemplo

En la FCEFyN. de la UNC(Facultad de Ciencias Exactas Físicas y Naturales de la Universdad Nacional de Còrdoba)donde estudie, tiene 3 anfiteatros para el dictado de clases, los asientos como tal estn dispuestos en gradas y arriba tiene una bandeja en igual disposición, tiene sus paredes recubiertas de paneles perforados, estos paneles hacen que quien habla en el frente no solo es visto por todos sino que es escuchado con la misma intensidad en todo el recinto, de tal manera que no necesita de un equipo de Audio para hacerse escuchar ni hablar a los gritos, de igual manera cual quier alumno que este en cualquier parte si formula una pregunta es escuchado por todos sin efuezo ni para escucharlo ni el para hacer oir....

En la misma universidad en la llamada ciudad universitaria existe una institución que se llama CIAL(Centro de Investigaciones Acústicas y Luminotécnicas) hasta hace un tiempo era único en latinoamérica.
Tiene un formidable equipamiento, y el trabajo que hace aparte de investigativo, inteactua con el medio, es decir, por poner un ejemplo, si fabrico un auyenta rohedores, y quiero saber por un lado si es efectivo, o no y si no causa daño ni a personas ni a animales domésticos, ellos realizan los ensayos correspondientes con rigor científico, dando los consejos necesarios si sonpertinentes y acompañando con documentación. el trabajo.
Eun una oportunidad llego un señor que invetiga habes y estaba haciendo un trabajo de un ejemplar que hoy no recuerdo el nombre, y queria grabar el sónido que emitia, pero no lo podia registrar, entonces se dirigio a este centro y alli en base a un LM381 de National semiconductor realizaron un previo para grabación con equalización Nab que pudo finalmente registrar el sonido emitido por este animal, claro primero se tomo registro de los sonidos con los micrófonos que tienen en una cámara adecuada(camara anecoica) y luego en ambiente y se estudio su epectro y en base a ello se desarrolo el mencionado previo....

Mi interes por las cosas siempre fue más alla de un simple conocer, siempre me gusto concocer el poque y el como, me pase muchos años de mi vida hacendo experimentaciones asistir a charlas y debates y conferencias sobre muchos temas, leerme infinidad de libros en castellano y en inglés la mayoria, notas y ensayos publicados en importantes publicaciones y libros y tal el rigor que eso era un referente y no nos quedabamos con ello, de una forma u otra más tarde o más temprano terminabamos en un laboratoriro repitiendo los ensayos para de esa manera tener una cabal idea de las cosas y también nos permitio seleccionar a un grupo de profesionales e idoneos que sabian de que hablaban

Por lo tanto lo que dicen algunos autores hacerca del recinto me permite decir que no es tan asi, que ni debe ser totalmente rigidas sus paredes ni totalmente acolchada debe ser un recinto que me permita reprodcuir el sonido como si lo escuchara en forma directa.

Si la grabación se hizo en estudio que tienen sus paredes acondicionadas y yo lo reproduzco en un recinto que tiene paredes que me producen rebotes tendre distorción.....

Veamos un poco porque muchos haban de distorción y si le pedis que te definan en forma genérica no saben como definirla..

Sin entrar en técnisimos y formulas(es extenso y engorros y dejarian de leer) se puede decir de manera sintética que
La distorción de sonido en un aparato es la diferencia que hay entre lo que entra y lo que sale...

y aqui se engloban los distintos tipos de distorción que existe eso por un lado, eso se aplica a la cadena de altavoces y al recinto...
El tema es mucho más complejo de lo que parece, una viga, una columna pueden causar extragos en una auidición y esto lo digo porque lo lei y porque vi con isntrumental lo que sucede, y el quebradero de cabeza que puede ser equalizar para que las deformacions y distorciones que producen no afecten, este es un tema interesante y largo.


Por otro lado lamento discentir de aqui a la china con Ezavalla a quien admiro por sus conocimintoe.

Pero la distorsión por modulación y la distorsión por intermodulación transitoria existe y no es un mito, y esta en la franja audibe y de echo es más pasable la distorsión armónica, que la por intermodulación.

Esto lo afirmo por que: asisiti a conferencias ensayos y mediciones, y aprendi a identificarla y por eso digo que existe y cuando esta presente produce una sensación desagradable, y mucos sienten algo raro y creen que es o la grabacion u otro defecto pero eso normalmente es distorción por intermodulación trnasitoria o simplemente por modulación.

La THD(Total Harmonic Distortion) con lo cual algunos dicen porque ven un 1% y hablan y hablan, si se los pone a escuchar sondios iguales con distintos niveles de distorsión no saben distinguirlos... porque? porque al oido se presenta como una "coloración de los tonos"


Para entender mejor que es la "TIM" veamos un ejemplo

Si en un amplificador entramos dos tonos separados por 1Khz debo tener presente en la salida solamente eso dos tonos, pero en muchos equipos aparecen otrso sonios que son la suma y la diferencia, y por lotanto ninguno es un armónico de ninguno de los dos sonidod ingresados

Eso es en escencia y asi se mide y com pueden ver esta en el espectro de audio
Un sonido cuando más rico en armónicos más agradable suena pero si a ese sonido lo acompañan la suam y la resta es un sonido muy feo y se siente, cuando uno asiste a un ensayo de esta naturaleza aprende a destinguirlo y se da cuenta que muchas veces los escuho pero no sabia que era.

y de echo el ing Oscar Bonello trabajo en este sentido e hizo un aporte para lograr disminuir a valores aceptables este fenómeno propio de los equipos de estado sólido y que lo hizo a traves del metodo que publimo y se llama de multiples lazos, trabajo que esta reconocido internacionalmente y es el que se emplea en equipo de gama alta que cuando uno ve los circuitos los ve un tanto extraño a los que uno esta acostumbrado a ver...

el ing Oscar Bonello fundador de Solidyne en 1968 y profesor de la Universidad nancional de BsAs
Desde 2007 es miembro de la Audio Engineering Society (AES) 

Aqui pueden ver algo del trabajo de el
http://www.solidynepro.com/indexahtmlp_Publica,p.htm

Contribuciones
http://www.solidynepro.com/indexahtmlp_Hist,p.htm


un poco más de Solidyne 
http://www.solidynepro.com/?p=Noticias

Nota en el diario  la Nación
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=187775


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero la distorsión por modulación y la distorsión por intermodulación transitoria existe y no es un mito, y esta en la franja audibe y de echo es más pasable la distorsión armónica, que la por intermodulación.


Panda:
Yo no digo que la TIM no existe, lo que digo es que ninguna señal del espectro de audio es capaz de generarla.
La técnica de medición estándard era mezclar dos tonos con relación de frecuencia de 8 a 1 y amplitudes de 4 a 1 (si mal no recuerdo) y medir la diferencia entre la entrada y la salida. Y claro que algo aparecía, pero la pregunta no es esa , la pregunta es: existe ese tipo de señales en audio real????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pandita: te recomiendo este trabajo (quizás ya lo hayas visto) sobre lo que vos muy bien manifestás: http://online.physics.uiuc.edu/cour...498POM_Lecture_Notes/P498POM_Lect10_Part2.pdf
Es un estudio del Profesor Steven Errede del Departamento de Física de la Universidad de Illinois del 2009
Creo que no deja dudas sobre el tema, además de tener una definición muy acertada de lo que se debería considerar como Hi-Fi:





> An ideal high-fidelity sound system, independent of the nature/scheme/type of such a sound system, should have the following six sonic attributes:
> (1) The frequency range (i.e.) bandwidth of the sound system should be able to
> faithfully/accurately reproduce all of the original frequency components in the original recorded sound; the sound spectrum of the reproduced sound should be identical to that
> of the original recorded sound.
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2010)

Si, si existe, por eso todo lo que dije antes, no solo lei un monton de libros en ingíés, asisti a las exposiciones que hizo el Ing Oscar Bonello, que es toda una autoridad en la argentian y demostro como se media porque antes no lo habian detectado y los metodos para corregirla...

De echo hemos repetido esas experiencias y estan en el espectro de Audio, si no estuvieran en el espectro de Audio Bonello ni se hubiera molestado en un trabajo que le demando 5 años y que se denomina Ralimentación de Lazos multiples, fijate en el primer Link que puse donde se publicaron algunos o parte de esos trabajos-

En esa presentación se enseño a identificarlo audiblemente, algo que se dieron cuenta los audiofilos y que durante muchos años los ingenieros negaron porque en los insstrumentos no ssalia nada, hasta que alguien que no era un fanático se dio cuenta que lo que decian era cierto  y como el se daba cuenta que algo raro pasaba lo estudio y logro darse cuenta como identificarlo y como medirlo

se nota más cerca del extremo alto de la banda si es cierto,  de echo cualquier equipo de uso hogareño tiene ese tipo de distorción solo que la mayoria de las personas y menos hoy en dia que tienen muy limitada la capacidad auditiva no lo perciben o lo achacan a lafuente de sonido, el echo de machacar tanto con los graves proviene de eso precisamente, ya que no es barao eliminar el efecto pero si es facil metiendo muchos graves ya que el oido termina respondiendo a esa longitud de onda y no a las demas...

En mi grupo nunca nos quedamos con los que nos decian debiamos corroborarlo, y si bien ya en esos años Bonello era respetado rehicimos los ensayos, y los resultados tal cual e incluso encontradndo otra srie de cosas tiempo después
Por ese detalla ningún equipo de gama media ni siquiera los fabricantes de CI incluyen esa carácteristica porque no conviene comercialmente, y solo en los equpos de alta gama se especiica

El tema esta emprentado con otro detalle que la mayoria ni le lleva el apunte porque no entiende que significa y es el SLEW RATE que en criollo tradcuimos como velocidad de crecimiento

Es la verlocidad con que una señal crece, en los primero transistores hoy llamadod de baja velocidad, si bien supuestamente su frecuencia de trnasición cubria perfectamente el espectro de audio hay algo que a muchso se les escapo y por fanatismo y es otra prueba que realizamos virtud a una inquietud que tuvimos y que era lo siguiente, yo tomo un amplificador X y lo barro dentro de las frecuencias de audio pero sucede que en esa prueba no lo barro con varias frecuencias a la vez es decir siempe es monofrecuencia ya que va cambiando pero no cohexiste con otra a la vez y como sabemos una onda cuadrada esta compuesta por armónicas y se hacen pruebas también con ello, el planteo nuestreo es que si tomamos por ejemplo una banda tenemos una fuente multiple y simulatanea cada instrumento cosn sus notas y timbres que pasa cuando uno lo pone en unalizador de espectro? alli hay una técnica para fraccionar porque el espectro muestra una sitesis de los distintos sonidos lo que lleva a que por unida de tiempo si analizamos las varaciones a las que esta sometido un amplificador apare de la amplitud se puede decir que corresponde a una señal no homogena aperiódica de una frecuencia cuya sintesis es la suma de lass fundamentales y las armónicas...... por lo tanto esa frecuencia resulta mucho más elevada que los 20khz  por esa razon los tubos que por natruraleza trabajan muy bien a frecuencias elevadas pueden reproducir con muy buena calidad el espectro de audio y más los sitemas que no llevan trnsformador, eso llevo a que pasar algo raro en la transición, Tuve oportunida de ver unos prototipos realizado con transistoes de RF de baja potencia, si eran experimentos que llevaron a que los tr de salida tenian que tener una frecuencia de corte mucho más elevada precisamente por este motivo.
Si no Crees que se van a poner a fabricar transistroes que son más caros cuando no tiene sentido?

Hay unos transitroes Toshiba que no me recuerdo la matricula (ya la busco) que oh curiosamene usa una tecncia para darle mucha velocidad y por eso a los equipos realizados con ellos se les llama etapas rápidas, la lógica TTL que significa transitor transistor logic, que empela la tencnica de emisores multiples y que presiamnt les da ese gran rango de trabajo en frecuencia se aplico en eos trnasistores que son multiemisores internamente, y la idea no era otra que disminuir el efecto del TIM en una forma un tanto más simple que los lazos multiples, aca los consegui y ni lerdos n perzossos motamos un equipo de 150W y creeme hacen diferencia...

Conclusióon la TIM no es un mito en audio es una realidad y hoy por hoy es muy fácil comprobarlo hay muchas técnicas unas un tanto más sofisiticadas que otras, la que menciones, fuentes de sonido separadas por un 1Kilociclo produce dos ondas una que es suma y la otra que es diferencia y el resultado de estas no es armonica de ninguan de las que las genero por eso producen una fea siesación al escucharlas

Tambien hicimos el siguiente experimento una salida con dos transsitores por rama, pero cada uno de ellos reproducia una gama de sonidos teniendo un cruce para evitar deformaciones(punto criticoque llevo tiempo en encontrarse) para ver que efecto causaba, hay que verlo y escucharlo para poder decir como suena.... 
nosotros no somo partidarios de oidos solamente ni de instrumentos solos, ambas cosas deben estar armonizadas....

Ah ja quisieras escuchar que sucede cuando se hace un cruce de esas dos frecuencias es decir inyectas dos frecuencias separada un 1Khz y las subis y las bajas pero si en determinado momento haces que la que va abajo supere a la que va arriba o viceversa eso hay que verlo.....
Igual lo siguiente, reproducir dos frecuencias separadas un 1Khz pero onda cuadrada eso también vale la pena ser visto y que sucede si les vario el duty cycle? eso también merce la pena ser visto..

No en vano nos ganamos el mote de cientificos locos, con el tiempo vimos aparecer trabajos que ivan corroborando muchas cosas pero como dije tras 30 años tiramos la toalla y vamos por los amplificadores a tubos OTL a estos hay que escucharlos y después me cuentan.... y tal vez exclamen "mi pobre silicio"

No obstante si mañana despierto con una alocada idea alla iremos previo analisis teórico a ensayarla y ver que pasa.... ahhh una ultima cosa, que quedo alguien me dijo una vez el germanio sonaba mejor y es cierto, no llegaron a hacerse muchos equipos de grana potencia OTL pero lo que hubo sonaban mejor que el silicio ¿por que? se la dejo como tarea a tosos los que les interes este tema que tratamos aqui

Saludos querido amigo Ezavalla

*BlackTiger1954*
Gracias black!, muy buen aporte, lo tego extraviado en un monton de DVD, el dia que me lo enviaron me sepultaron de info y por algún error no lo copie donde quise y el archivo venia con otros en un rar y cometi la torpeza de no dejar un inicio en el titulo asi que toda una odisea abriendo archivos
El tema es muy apasionante, años atras era dificil conseguir este material, Cuando algun ingeniero caia con un nuevo volumen, ja fotocopiadora amiga, no habia otra forma, si bien no me quejo en aquellos años vos mandabas una carta a alguna empresa y te respondian y habia bastante predisposicon sobre todo a dar material de consulta y o estudio

Te cuento esto a ti  y a los amigos que participan y que nos leen.

Por aquellos años Soldiyne anuncia un equipo de 350W+350W o 700W mono o 1400 BTL 1400W era y es una potencia descomunal más en esos años. Aqui la filosofia era probando....

El CIAL Logro hacerse de uno para ser ensayado y los daba!!!! y en el rango de respuesta epecificado.

Nos decian ahhh si usteedes no lo ensayan no creen nada!!! no se si sera malo o bueno pero gracias a eso aprendimos mucho, hoy podemos afirmar muchas cosas y tambien dimos por tierra con muchos mitos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

Estimado Panda:
La TIM existe, pero su aplicación en audio tiene, insisto, mucho de mito. *Supuestamente *este tipo de distorsión se originaba por el slew-rate limitado del amplificador, lo que es un cuento bastante grande, por que una señal de 20-kHz y 50-Vpp de amplitud (que es una potencia electrica gigantesca) tiene un slew-rate de, ponele, 6.5 V/µS. Cualquier amplificador decente alcanza ese slew-rate, tanto mas un amplificador doméstico Hi-Fi con 100-W de salida excitado por señales de audio, en las cuales los 20-kHz tienen una amplitud mínima. Como verás, el tema del slew-rate EN AUDIO también tiene muchisimo de marketing.
De hecho, en los libros de Douglas Self, su principal preocupación es lograr slew-rate simétrica par ala parte positiva y negativa de la señal, pero muestra amplificadores discretos con un slew-rate de 34 V/µs sin mucha ayuda externa 

Por otra parte, los ensayos de onda cuadrada en audio solo permiten analizar la respuesta transitoria y, eventualmente, el ancho de banda del amplificador y el slew-rate. No podés sacar muchas mas conclusiones con ondas cuadradas, por que el ancho de banda espectral de una onda cuadrada excede sin problemas el usado en audio, así que todas las componentes armónicas superiores a los 20-kHz son puramente anecdóticas, y pretender una reproducción con baja distorsión de una onda cuadrada en un amplificador de audio es solo soñar...o gastar fortunas para algo que es completamente inútil.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Es la verlocidad con que una señal crece, en los primero transistores  hoy llamadod de baja velocidad, si bien supuestamente su frecuencia de  trnasición cubria perfectamente el espectro de audio hay algo que a  muchso se les escapo y por fanatismo y es otra prueba que realizamos  virtud a una inquietud que tuvimos y que era lo siguiente, yo tomo un  amplificador X y lo barro dentro de las frecuencias de audio pero sucede  que en esa prueba no lo barro con varias frecuencias a la vez es decir  siempe es monofrecuencia ya que va cambiando pero no cohexiste con otra a  la vez y como sabemos una onda cuadrada esta compuesta por armónicas y  se hacen pruebas también con ello, el planteo nuestreo es que si tomamos  por ejemplo una banda tenemos una fuente multiple y simulatanea cada  instrumento cosn sus notas y timbres que pasa cuando uno lo pone en  unalizador de espectro? *alli hay una técnica para fraccionar porque el  espectro muestra una sitesis de los distintos sonidos lo que lleva a que  por unida de tiempo si analizamos las varaciones a las que esta  sometido un amplificador apare de la amplitud se puede decir que  corresponde a una señal no homogena aperiódica de una frecuencia cuya  sintesis es la suma de lass fundamentales y las armónicas...... por lo  tanto esa frecuencia resulta mucho más elevada que los 20khz  por esa  razon los tubos que por natruraleza trabajan muy bien a frecuencias  elevadas pueden reproducir con muy buena calidad el espectro de audio y  más los sitemas que no llevan trnsformador,* eso llevo a que pasar algo  raro en la transición, Tuve oportunida de ver unos prototipos realizado  con transistoes de RF de baja potencia, si eran experimentos que  llevaron a que los tr de salida tenian que tener una frecuencia de corte  mucho más elevada precisamente por este motivo.



De esto no entendí nada 
Cuales frecuencias son mucho mas elevadas que los 20-kHz ???
Si son mayores, no pueden oírse...así que no tiene mucho caso preocuparse con ellas.
Pero hablás de un barrido de frecuencias, en el que aplicás solo una frecuencia por vez y luego mencionás las ondas cuadradas...que obviamente contienen muchas frecuencias multiplos impares entre sí...y hasta ahí entendí  
Las otras frecuencias que decís que se generan y que son mayores de 20-kHz no entiendo de donde aparecen, aunque tengás miles de instrumentos sonando a la vez. La suma de señales de frecuencias diferentes es un proceso lineal, así que si las sumo, al descomponer el espectro obtengo la combinación lineal de las señales de entrada...afectadas de sus fases, que también están en el registro acústico.
La unica forma de que aparezcan frecuencias sumas y restas es por multiplicación de las señales originales, cosa que ni un mezclador (antes del recorte) ni el aire logran hacer .
Si podés explicarte un poco mas sobre este tema, te lo voy a agradecer 

Saludos amigo Panda!



			
				Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Pandita: te recomiendo este trabajo (quizás ya lo hayas visto) sobre lo que vos muy bien manifestás: http://online.physics.uiuc.edu/cours...ct10_Part2.pdf
> Es un estudio del Profesor Steven Errede del Departamento de Física de la Universidad de Illinois del 2009


Interesante trabajo, pero a fin de cuentas dice lo mismo que Linkwitz escribió antes


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Si para vos dice lo mismo, está bien, no problem.


> La unica forma de que aparezcan frecuencias sumas y restas es por multiplicación de las señales originales, cosa que ni un mezclador (antes del recorte) ni el aire logran hacer .





> Batidos
> Pueden obtenerse fácilmente pulsaciones con dos diapasones de igual frecuencia, modificando ligeramente la de uno de ellos con un pequeño trozo de cera adherido a una de sus ramas. Los diapasones que antes sonaban al unísono producirán en este caso pulsaciones muy marcadas.  Si los diapasones tienen frecuencias de 242 Hz y 244 Hz, el oído percibirá un sonido de 243 Hz, produciéndose un batido de 2 Hz, es decir, en 1 segundo el sonido se hará más intenso en dos ocasiones. Es obvio, que conforme las frecuencias de las ondas se aproximan más, la frecuencia del batido es cada vez menor, hasta que cuando se igualan el batido desaparece.


No se necesita electrónica para generar multiplicaciones o restas.
Y bueno, veo que esto no viene agradable, hay posturas muy extremas y sin dejar lugar a la más mínima duda. Yo no soy ni seré el dueño de la verdad, leí lo que me propusiste, y me parece que vos no leíste lo que te propuse.
PD: justamente un mezclador es lo que produce sumas y restas, sea activo o pasivo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si para vos dice lo mismo, está bien, no problem.


Es que no veo donde está la diferencia , a menos que te refieras al uso de difusores, que no tienen nada que ver con la aislación acústica que mencionabas.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No se necesita electrónica para generar multiplicaciones o restas.
> Y bueno, veo que esto no viene agradable, hay posturas muy extremas y sin dejar lugar a la más mínima duda. Yo no soy ni seré el dueño de la verdad, leí lo que me propusiste, y me parece que vos no leíste lo que te propuse.


No es cuestión de que sea agradable o nó. Esto pretende ser una charla técnica y hay que respaldar las opiniones. Por ejemplo, en tu cita de los diapasones falta especificar cuál es el objetivo del ensayo y cuales son las condiciones de prueba, para ver si podemos asimilarlas a una ejecución musical de una orquesta.


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: justamente un mezclador es lo que produce sumas y restas, sea activo o pasivo.


Tal cual, pero suma y resta en amplitud, no en frecuencia...al menos un mezclador de audio.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2010)

Entonces debemos llamar a Oscar Bonello un timador, un gran mentiroso?
Porque decir que es un mito, es decir que este hombre engaño a muchas personas..

Tambien es decir que quienes hicieron prubas posteriormente que vienron? yo te pregunto y bien sin animosodad de nada hiciste tales pruebas para decir que eso no pasa? 
En mi caso no se de otros hice las pruebas y sucede.

El slew rate del transistor de salida es el que da el equipo y el de los trnasistores de hace 30 años era muy limitado.

Un mesclador es una cosa amplifica solo tensión, el par de salida ya no amplifica tensión sino corriente

y no es lo mimo amplificar tensión que corriente, cuanta más corriente mas alineal es la amplificación.

La Distorción por intermodulación también existe, pero es algo difernte a la trnasitoria.

Cuando digo que el espectro global decomponente se comporta como si fuera de un ancho de banda menor, nosotros oimos las componentes individulamene pero a los efectos del amplificador representan un ancho de banda mayor que el de audio y de alli la necesida de mayor velocidad, en otras palabras simples y sencillas necesita más velocidas para poder reproducir en una unida de tiempo 20 notas de 4500HZ.
es lo miso reproducir una sola nota que varias a la vez? que tienen difernte amplitud y diferentes armónicos? ya es complicado que reproduzca la fundamental sera más facil reproducir los armónicos?


Sobre todo lo que he hablado pruebas realice si no ni siquiera lo hubiera mencionado, hay muchos temas que se pero no los hablo, porque de lo que hablo lo puedo probar aqui y en la china.

hay personas que un grupo de 100 instrumentos pueden escuchar cada uno para otrso escuchan globalmente como una envolvente. otros sus oidos no responden a esas frecuencias

Por otro lado cuando realice las pruebas no los hice con frecuencias de audio,para que las voy hacer con otrras frecuencias si no me itneresan?

para que le voy a meter 300MG que ni se va a mover si eso no me sirve ni a mi ni a nadie

Se realizaron con un generador de audio y las ondas cuadradas sirven mucho más alla de lo que mesionas si se conoce perfectamente, aqui ya no solo hay pruebas y mediciones es enter la fisica del coniido, y las matemáticas, trabajar con mucha matemática.

tratemos de verlo de otra forma

Durante años equipos con baja distorsión armónica muchas veces sonaban peor que otros con porcentajes mayores. La lucha de los diseñadores por bajar esta distorsión a valores que quedaran muy bonitos en la publicidad (0.008% por ejemplo) les hacía generar otra, no tan obvia, pero mucho más audible. TIM. Distorsión por intermodulación transitoria. *Producto de la baja velocidad de respuesta de los equipos ante los cambios de señal*


En la práctica no se ve la TIM como un porcentaje, se mide y especifica el Slew Rate (velocidad de volteo) en V/uS, o cuantos voltios puede cambiar la salida del equipo en un microsegundo. A mayor valor, mas aproximación al sonido original

De echo por otro lado se ensenña en la UBA y en las mejores univesidades del mundo, donde se hacen praácticas al reppecto....

Si logro recuperar los gráficos de pruebas que se hicieron los subo.

Que yo crea una cosa o no es harina de otro costal

Y tengo una costumbre *No posteo lo que no puedo demostrar*

Y como no solo me quede con la lectura de libros indague, investigue realice las pruebas según distintos métodos, es que hoy me permiiten decir lo que digo

El que quiera opinar distinto que opine corre por su cuenta pero que lo aclare o que lo demuestre

De todas formas yo no llamaria mentiroso a un profesional como el ingeniero bonello que invirtio 5 años de su vida investigando y crendo un método  para dar una solución el cual le merecio un reconocimiento internacional Un tipo que no solo se dedico a hacer libros en ellos expuso su trabajo sus conclusiones y los metodos empleados dando demostraciones aqui en el pais y en el extranjero Se fijaron en el primer link que puse leanlo, muchos de esos trabajos lo publico la revista telegráfica electrónica, que las pueden encontrar hoy en dia en las hemerotecas de muchas facultades

Muchas veces no hace falta decir que fulano miente si yo digo que lo que fulano afirmo y afirma es un mito cual es la diferencia.....


Porque creo, porque vino diserto y demostro, y como no nos tragabamos la pildora reprodujimos sus ensayos , los de otros y algunas cosa propias que fueron consultadas en su momento con personas que sabian de lo que hablanban, 
A tal punto que tras hacer uno de tantos analisis nos vimos obligados a consultar con varias emeinencias y nos trascribieron como seria matemáticamente tal situación ohhh! que casualidad tras medir y hacer todas clases de analisis los resultados ern identicos, es más creiamos que nos habaimos equivocado en algo ya que los calculos son algo extensos y te equivocas y terminas en cualquier lado, claro no existia el pc, pero como nos quedamos asi nomas hicimos recalcular todas las series de fourier y transsformadas y los analisis de fase, habiendo estudiado que pasaba en la zona que ambos transistores conducen simultaneamente, eso hay que verlo y analizarlo con instrumentación y mucho calculos o ver cuando hay ciertos nieveles de tensión como la corriente colector emisor se deforma notalblente, la infulencia de una fuente que no regula frente a ragagas de gran amplitud intercaladas con otras de menor amplitud y a suvez variando frecuencia

No son ensayos que se hacen en dos minutos y ya esta con lo que viste hay que analizar toto lo que paso, hoy en dia con osciloscopios de almacenamiento con vetorcospio de amplio espectro, sistemas de interferencias, mediciones de fases y un montón de cosas más(porque asi se trabaja y se mide)

Por eso puedo hoy decir simplificando las cosas que la distorción por modulacion transitoria
se puede expresar como *la presencia en la salida de un dispositibo, tras ingresar dos frecuencias en adyacencia, de otras que son suma y diferecia de ambas.... producto de la baja velocidad de respuesta de los equipos ante los cambios de señal*
Tras esta simples palabras hay muchas horas de ensayo e investigación de repetir pruebas con distintos equipos etc etc.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo hablé de aislación como un tema complementario.


> No es cuestión de que sea agradable o nó.


 Si lo es, y si lugar a dudas, una conversación se da cuando hay un ambiente agradable para ella. Es la base del entendimiento, la técnica y las matemáticas no sirven para eso.
Mi cita, la grafico en el esquema adjunto. El oído percibe la envolvente, la cual en este caso es la resta entre ambas.
Y siempre, es preferible estar bien que mal, hay muchas variantes y gustos, y justamente no soy yo quién las vaya a juzgar. Si vos estás conforme tal como oís, es lo mejor para vos, en eso, no hay tu tía.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

Esperen un poco que se están yendo de mambo.

@pandacba:
No se de donde sacás que Bonello es lo mas grande que hay en audio, pero aunque no lo sea, *en ningún momento lo he tratado de mentiroso*   , así que no pongas en mi teclado cosas que no he escrito. Y te soy sincero: poco me importa lo que haya escrito Bonello respecto a la TIM, ya que hay mejores y más sólidas fuentes en la IEEE.

La TIM era un tema de estudio hasta mediados de los 80's, pero el tema es que tenés que analizar las amplitudes reales de las señales de audio (y no las usadas para el ensayo) para encontrar que esas proporciones que se usan para medir la TIM "casi" no existen en el audio normal. En el msg anterior te dije cual era el slew-rate de una señal de 20-kHz y 150-W sobre una carga de 8 Ω. La ocurrencia de esa señal solo existe en un amplificador de un par de kilowatts puesto al máximo de volumen, y aún así es perfectamente alcanzable con la tecnología moderna y no tan moderna. El análisis de la TIM viene en un paper de la IEEE de 1977 escrito por Otala y Leinonen llamado "The Theory of Transient  Intermodulation  Distortion", que descubrió que mas que del slew-rate, era un problema de la cantidad de realimentación sin adecuada compensación de la respuesta temporal, y eso hizo que se linealizaran los diseños antes de realimentar, para no tener que usar tanta NFB, que es algo que se hace en la actualidad.

@BlackTiger:
No entiendo a donde querés llegar.
Una cosa es la aislación acústica, para que el sonido no entre ni salga del recinto, y otra muy diferente es perfilar la respuesta acústica de la sala: no se usan los mismos materiales ni en la misma disposición...y ni siquiera el objetivo es el mismo.
De todas formas, una cosa es acondicionar un estudio de grabación o un Auditorium, y una muy diferente es acondicionar una sala de escucha, que no tiene el mismo volumen, y por ende, tampoco tiene el mismo comportamiento acústico.
La forma en la que yo escuche NO TIENE NADA QUE VER ACÁ, y nunca la he nombrado. Este es un análisis un poco teórico de las condiciones que se deben considerar para lograr replicar espacialmente lo que se reproducía en la grabación. Si leés la cita que pusiste del paper de la Universidad, y leés la primera parte, vas a ver que dice lo mismo que la página de Linkwitz que te mencioné, aunque esta no incluye lo de difusión y perfilado de respuesta, por que lo que trata es lograr el efecto espacial en una habitación de la casa.

En cuanto a lo agradable de la charla....no creo haber ofendido a nadie a lo largo de lo que escrito, pero si se ponen mal por no poder mantener un argumento de discusión...entonces no puedo ayudarlos.

Bueno, que la fuerza los acompañe.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Esto nació de mi expresión y de tu apreciación:


> Black Tiger1954 dijo: Ver Mensaje
> Una buena sala de audición debe tener sus paredes revestidas con algo que absorba los rebotes. Y justamente las paredes o chapitas de un automóvil no lo son.
> La distancia entre canales debe ser si mal no recuerdo de unos 2 metros (dependiendo de otros factores), y en un automóvil, ni ahí.
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que el auto no es un lugar ni siquiera para hablar, pero eso de las paredes "absorventes" no es real y tiene muchisimo de mito..sin ningun fundamento. Te pido que leas a Sigfried Linkwitz en sus artículos sobre la sensación de realidad acústica usando los rebotes de la sala.


Si el término absorventes (y lo dije de esa manera para que fuera de fácil comprensión) no te convence, y te gusta más difusores, muy bien, el tema es claro, si eso no se compensa, si los rebotes vienen, mala reproducción. Se pueden usar tanto difusores como materiales absorbentes.


> En cuanto a lo agradable de la charla....no creo haber ofendido a nadie a lo largo de lo que escrito, pero si se ponen mal por no poder mantener un argumento de discusión...entonces no puedo ayudarlos.


 No dije que ofendieras a nadie, solo dije que no me resultaba agradable, y tampoco pedí ayuda, no hay porqué darla.
Solo expresé mi opinión en base a lo que sé (es probable que sea poco) y a experiencias personales (de esas tengo un montón). Se lo que se y lo que no también, tampoco mis conocimientos de física acústica son tan amplios. Hay más de una empresa internacional que intenta hacer salas anecoicas, y documentación profusa sobre el tema. Será porque son tontos?
Y con relación a Bonello, aún hoy y en textos académicos, se sigue tomando como referencia. Si no te importa lo que dijo, vale, no te voy a discutir. Cada uno es absoluto dueño de sí mismo y de creer o no lo que le plazca o crea certero.
Y sea como sea, te considero un buen tipo y con muchos conocimientos, los cuales puedo compartir o discrepar, sin que ello cambie mi consideración hacia vos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2010)

Todo bien Black, se me saltó un poco la ficha.
Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

ezavalla: como dije, *gran tipo*.
Gente como vos es lo que hace que uno se sienta cómodo en un foro.
Para lo que necesites dentro de mis posibilidades, a tus órdenes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

Bueno amigos no ha pasado nada la sangre no llego al rio ni mucho menos, pero por alli un atisbo de viejos tiempos en los cuales con algunos compañeros que eramos un tanto "venales" o sanguineos como le dicen ahora nos juntabamos ya en el bar de la Facu, tanto en la del centro como en la ciudad universitaria o en uno cerquita de la del centro alli café o gaseosa mediante y cada tanto se armaba tremenda trifulca, ja el dueño ya sabia que no pasaba nada asi que ni se inmutaba, claro visto de fuera habran dicho en cualquier momento vuelan las sillas, eran discuciones encendidas y acaloradas, pero solo eso, claro nosotros metidos en nuestras cosas llegado cierto punto tomabamos nuestras cosas, luego nos enterariamos que muchos pensaban uyyy estos se agarran afuera... nooo nada que ver, lo gracioso es que uno tomaba nota de todo porque en esas discusiones habia jutosas elucubrasiones y a donde ibamos? a veces a la biblioteca a buscar más info, por alli a consutar con algún prove, otras a ver a algún profesional conocido y cuando no al laboratorio, lo lindo que todo eso nos servia para tener la mente muy agil, ya que cuando se comprobaga algo nadie se tomaba atribución de nada, es decir nadie decia yo tenia razón, ya que se llegaba asi cooperando y tirando juntos del mimso carro...


Asi que quisiera proseguir no sin antes disculparme si alguien se sitnio agredido ya que lejos de mi esa intención, todo lo contrario ya que les tengo un profundo afecto, y un respeto que han sabido ganarse y de alli que como me intersan más las personas preferi que se distienda todo porque, esta bien disentir pero llegado cierto punto hay que hacer un alto y creo que todos en cierta forma entendimos lo mismo

Asi que sigamos compartiendo cosas y pasandola bien


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Panda, lo mismo digo de vos, otro gran *tipo*.
Algo que a veces olvidamos, es que a veces, o nuestra forma de expresión o referencias, pueden provocar reacciones. Es cierto que las ciencias "duras" como la electrónica, son difíciles de tratar con términos "blandos", pero hay que intentarlo.
Y ya lo postié en algún otro lado 





> Procede en forma tal que tu prójimo no se sienta humillado con tu sabiduría.


 de Omar Khayyam, el cual por cierto, tiene un excelente poema referido al vino


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

> Procede en forma tal que tu prójimo no se sienta humillado con tu sabiduría.


eso no es problema yo nunca se nada


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

Gracias Black y rey no sea tan humilde....

Es que muchas veces una comenta algo que tuvo la oportunidad de ver o comparrir o conocer y  lo cuenta con solo esa animosidad de compartirla y por lo general o lo normal que eso suscite preguntas, ya sea porque le parece interesante, o tal vez le parece que no es asi lo cual es totalmente lógico y deseable al igual que cuando mencionas a alguien como referencia, 

Pero cuando se enpieza descalificar, ya sea a la referencia, cuando nada se sabe de esa persona, o cuando otro argentio piensa que lo de afuera es mejor, eso me duele en el sentido del reflejo de nuestra forma de pensar hacia eso.... y discutir un tema como debate esta bien, pero como dije qureer descalificar sin haber tenido la oportunidad de hacer lo mismo alli se va todo de cabeza, ahora si decis yo opino es otra cosa, la descalificación hace que todo se deteriore  y yo intento una dos tres veces si se entendio bien si no paro porque no me gusta la situación que se produce dejo que los animos se distiendan para luego seguir ya que ni me voy a enojar con nada ni nadie, salvo con una o dos o tres personas que hables del tema que hables solo hacen eso dar la contra apelando al discurso golpista y efectista, pero como todo eso ya lo conosco apenas lo veo los identifico y se repite en distintos temas y eso perjuidica lamntablemente, si yo me equivoco y me corrigen no me voy a molestar es deseable que me  corrigan y vos lo sabes Black que es asi, ya que quien no se equivoca o mete la de andar de tanto en tanto y de alli quedan luego las anecdotas jugosas que compartimos en otra parte del foro

Y apelando a la frase que has dicho porque es asi como debe ser, y tambien se que muchas veces concentrandome en el contenido se me escapa el como seguro que puede sonar muy mal 

y de verdad, nadie es más por saber algo, yo no me considero que se más que nadie porque sigo aprendiendo cosas, sigo estudiando, y si algo fue dicho de forma tal que a alguno lo he echo sentir mal humildemnte le pido disculpas y le pido me lo haga saber ya que lejos de mi el hacer eso

Gracias compañeros sobre todo por algo, es más constructivo decirle al otro me parece que esto lo estas haciendo mal o diciendo de un modo que........ que una crítica sarcastica que no se entiende el porque...

Y de echo cuento con ustedes para que me hagan ver esos detalles que por ali se me pueden escapar

Una vez más gracias a todos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2010)

bueno ya que lo mencionas y haciendo uso del offtopic, permiteme decirte que tu manera de hablar es poco concreta y te cotradices sin darte cuenta, no hablo del tma sino de la maner que te expresas, de amplificadores se poco y de valvulares menos


y porcierto seria agrdable que fueras mas concreto en tus comentarios.


 insisto es un comentario personal y directo, es lo que *yo* pienso de la manera en que *tu* te expresas y no hablo del tema en especifico, espero no cause conflictos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

> bueno ya que lo mencionas y haciendo uso del offtopic, permiteme decirte que para mí tu manera de hablar es poco concreta y te cotradices sin darte cuenta, no hablo del tma sino de la maner que te expresas, de amplificadores se poco y de valvulares menos
> 
> 
> y porcierto seria agrdable a mí entender que fueras mas concreto en tus comentarios.
> ...


Amén del tema en particular, es más fácil llegar a encontrar respuestas minimizando las réplicas.

Por supuesto, esto es solo una evaluación personal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2010)

muy cierto agregaria eso en rojo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Otro descubrimiento para mí, Helminto, bienvenido!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Lamento helminto que no haya sido claro para ti, para otros si lo fue no es fácil complacer a todos, y si alguien tiene duda sobre algo porque no se entendio, a preguntar asi uno puede evacuar la duda.

Por alli queda asi porque uno esta explicando algo y hay personas que en lugar de esperar que quien explica termine, sale a dar la contra y entonces se hace un lio....

Haber un simple ejemplo.... despegandono de nosotros....

dos mienmbros A y B uno suponte dice o comenta que determinado producto tien ciertos probleas a ponerl una frecuencia  X e intenta explicarlo, porque tal vez sabe que es asi, pero de pronto B dice que no es asi y comienza la discución Á intentara si los tiene poner los argumentos para que se entienda pero B solo lo que hace es decir cosas como negar los puntos donde A intenta apoyarse, pero resulat que B ni conocie las referencias que pone A ni leyo sobre ello, y después de todo resulta que por ejemplo tiene una limitación en su oido y escucha por debajo de donde se proeduce el fenomeno que A habla...


entonce  nadie entendera nada, si el problema sitado supon ocurre a los 18000Hz pero después B termina confesando  que no llega su oido a 15000Hz que dicute....¿? A terminara no hablando más para parar todo y obvio quedo inconcluos y no se entendio nada, hay quienes particparon pero dijeron atinadamente es mi opinión  y como tal sustentaban sus bases eso si es bueno, lo malo es una discusión sin asidero....

Esta perfecto que aunque no conozca opine pero si alguien de los foristas dice que porque tuvo la oportunidad de asistir a una demostración de personas que saben y luego tuvo la oportunidad de repetir los ensayos, queda mal que otro intente de algún modo seguir diciendo que no es asi, porque de una forma u otra lo esta llamando mentiroso si A fue quien tuvo la oportunidad de hacerlo pero B no, es objetivo que B siga insistiendo que todo lo que dice A esta mal? si nunca tuvo oportunidad de realizar algo similar no hay sustento....

Es lo mismo que tu traigas un vino y nos hables de sus cualidades porque lo has probado, y por verlo podemos decir muchas cosas, algunas muy cercas, otras muy lejos, pero si vos lo probaste y digamos y sos un catador que podemos opinar con solo miralro y encima nunca pasamos d un tetrabrick...

Primro habria que probarlo..... sin hacerlo seria discutir sin sentido, esta bien decir me parece que es tiene tal sabor como opiniòn personal pero hasta alli....
luego si vos tenes un paladar entrenado, que puede opinar alguien que no lo tiene, obvio se respetara su opinión personal, pero no puede intentar discuti cuando le farlatan elementos de juicio y mucho menos seguir isnsitiendo y poco menos terminar diciendo que no sabes nada de vino.....

Como yo  te puedo discutir que se parece a tal vino que se hace en el sur de francia, si nunca pase de un vino de mesa?, que puedo hablar del champagne, o de un vino espumante, de un wisky, del cuerpo, el sabor y el buque si solo he tomado vino de mesa y cerveza en toda mi vida..

Algo asi bueno. como parte de lo que se estaba exponiendo quedo inconcluso pregunta lo que deesees, eso no me molesta

y gracias Helmito por opinar....


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2010)

si tengo una pregunta, pero debo aclarar que es por pura curiosidad y no pienso hacer ningun comentario ante la respuesta, cuando fue tu ultima audiometria y que resultados arrojo?

repito, solo es cuiriosidad quisa sin sentido, y acepto la culpa por el desvio de este tema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> en mi caso no me dieron el resultado ,pero  salí  apto en el examen laboral anual


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey  de todas la cosas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Espero que no genere controversias lo que voy a decir, ya que puede ser por falta de conocimiento y solo por percepción no mensurable o quizás alguna otra variable.
El oído no es un osciloscopio, ni un analizador de espectro ni nada parecido.
Es un órgano biológico, y más aún, la interpretación del cerebro de lo que percibe el oído, es mucho más compleja aún que cualquier procesador y memorias y conversores y lo que sea.
Y más complejo aún, es que el receptor del oído, pueda describir lo que oye.
Es obvio que la idea de grabar y reproducir un sonido es que el oyente si cierra los ojos "sienta" que está en vivo.
No sé si los parámetros que se usan para medir son los adecuados, ya que por ejemplo, hay sonidos de más de 22000 Hz que producen determinados instrumentos que no serían audibles, sin embargo, estas altas frecuencias se baten con otras, y generan nuevos sonidos audibles.
O sea, así como se descubrió la distorsión por intermodulación transitoria, quizás mañana se descubra otra, o quizás no.
Imaginemos un director de una orquesta clásica. No sabe nada ni de TIM, ni de RMS, ni de nada técnico por el estilo, sin embargo, no tener dudas de que va a saber si un violín (de 10 que estaban ejecutándose, junto con otros 50 instrumentos al unísono), sonó a 1 dB de diferencia con respecto a la amplitud original que debía producir.
Y si bien no debería oír menos de x dB de variación de volumen, es capaz de escucharlo, marcarle al ejecutante que está mal y corregirlo.

De esto, hay algo que me molesta de sobremanera, es que no hay estudios en universidades respecto a la diferencia de oír en vivo y algo reproducido.

Si alguien tiene algún trabajo sobre el tema, me *encantaría* que lo suban o pasen el enlace.

Sin más, el pequeño gran gato (contradicción del partido beeeeeeeep) se los agradecerá.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2010)

Helminto, fue hace casi un año, traspire buluquitas, porque demoro mucho y deje sone, tronaron mis oidos, no nada que ver, el profesional que estaba realizando la prueba le llamo la atención y quizo saber hasta donde llegaba....

BLack, 
eso que dices no puede generar controversia porque es un planteamiento lógio el que haces, un oido entrenado puede diferencias cosas que otro no simplemente, porque no tiene ese entrenamiento
y por las razones que enuemeras es que digo que tanto lo tecnico y mesurable es bueno ya que en definitiva lo que se busca o persigue es que suene bien al oido


----------



## psychatog (Ene 29, 2011)

Les paso estos circuitos... No se, me parecieron simples. Por ahi funca...

http://www.goodbj.net/show.aspx?id=6159&cid=38

Dejo este que esta mas completo:
http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=bender_prj.htm


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2011)

psychatog dijo:


> Les paso estos circuitos... No se, me parecieron simples. Por ahi funca...
> 
> http://www.goodbj.net/show.aspx?id=6159&cid=38
> 
> ...



Si funcionan y mucho mejor de lo que mayoria pueda imaginarse, si bien estaba echos para auriculares (esto modelos) estan basados en el sistema OTL es decir salida sin tranformador, que es un tema tratado en el foro, donde hay publicados equipos con muy interesantes características


----------



## psychatog (Ene 31, 2011)

O sea que se puede usar en parlantes de 8 o 4 ohm ???


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

psychatog dijo:


> O sea que se puede usar en parlantes de 8 o 4 ohm ???



Segun los tratados esotéricos, pero la ley de impedancias dice otra cosa. Es tu mera decicion.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si funcionan y mucho mejor de lo que mayoria pueda imaginarse, si bien estaba echos para auriculares (esto modelos) estan basados en el sistema OTL es decir salida sin tranformador, que es un tema tratado en el foro, donde hay publicados equipos con muy interesantes características


 
Lejos de querer entrar en diatribas, pero cuál es la insistencia en esos dichosos amplificadores valvulares OTL? Para empezar, para un amplificador decente con esa topología necesitaríamos unas válvulas capases de manejar una buena cantidad de corriente y de preferencia bajo voltaje y aunque existen, son estrepitosamente costosas y además de eso, si quisiera tener el efecto campo en la etapa final, usaría FET por muchísimo menos del costo de una válvula especial, y por su puesto más seguro, ya dudo que a alguien le agrade tener más de 100V en la salida por tan poca potencia, ni imaginarme un amplificador para auriculares OTL, realmente no me agradaría tener voltajes en el orden de los 100V en la orejas. Ok, entiendo que digas que tienen un sonido sublime digno de los dioses, pero tienes datos contundentes aparte del uso constante de tu "oidómetro"? De no ser así tenemos 2 opciones o esa topología es puro voodoo o bien te pagan por publicitarlos, porque hasta donde veo son un vil despilfarro de dinero…


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

La verdad se ha discutido mucho al respecto, y la ley de ohm no miente. Las válvulas no superan 350mA de corriente de saturacion en la placa, y trabajando a almenos 100V para polarizar correctamente los electrodos. Esa corriente no es suficiente y al tener 8ohms de carga en la placa se traduce para ella a un corto.
Los datasheet no mienten, la resistencia de placa no es inferior a 4k ohms en algunos triodos y llega hasta arriba de 10kohms en los pentodos...
De donde quieres sacar que conectas 4 ohms contra 4kohms directamente?

Si no, que demanden a mi universidad por enseñarme mentiras.

y lo explique sin hacer un capitulo de la biblia.


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Mira... Anti no creo que hay que demandar a tu universidad; con saber ley de ohm esto no jala...

"The term "output transformerless" (being subtractive) is inherently problematic, in that it attempts to define a class of equipment based upon something which it lacks. Virtually any piece of audio equipment, with the exception of conventional vacuum tube amplifiers, may be described as "output transformerless". However, it has been generally understood for the last several decades that 'OTL' refers to a vacuum tube (as opposed to solid state) power amplifier which lacks a conventional output transformer. *This weakness in the definition has led to occasional abuse of the term, though informed persons are unlikely to be deceived by such misuse*."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2011)

Jessy:
Agregá la fuente de donde tomaste ese comentario.
Gracias!


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Claro ezavalla siento no haberla puesto antes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Output_transformerless


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

Fue extraido de wikipedia segun entiendo... procedo a traducir para mas accesibilidad



> El término Ouput Transformerless "sin transformador de salida"  es de por sí problemático, ya que los intentos de definir una clase de equipo basado sin  un componente. Prácticamente cualquier equipo de audio, con excepción de los amplificadores convencionales de tubo de vacío, se puede describir como salida sin transformador "output transformerless". Sin embargo, ha sido generalizodo este termino en las últimas décadas que se refiere a los tubos de vacío (a diferencia de estado sólido) que un amplificador de potencia que carece de un transformador de salida convencional. Esta debilidad en la definición *ha dado lugar a abusos ocasionales del término, aunque las personas informadas es poco probable que se deje engañar por estos abusos.*



Esta definición creo que describe perfectamente el dilema y los grandes mal entendidos sin rolleras explicaciones.

Salu2!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

6C33: trabajando con 120 volts, resistencia de placa: 80 Ohms. Corriente: 550 mA (funcionamiento típico).
Se consiguen 8 de ellas por u$ 160 incluido el flete.
Al que quiera experimentar, ni dudarlo. Supongo que alimentando 2 parlantes de 8 ohms en serie.... debe ser digno de oírse.

PD: según la hoja de datos, resistencia en cátodo 35 ohms


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 31, 2011)

aca esta...!!!!!!! http://www.tubetvr.com/otl.html 2Hz to 200kHz, -1dB


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2011)

> Philips original OTL with EL 86, output power 4.5W with 800 ohm load impedance


Pero recalco, vale la pena usar 300V sin ningun aislamiento para tan poca potencia? Me parece extremadamente peligroso .


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> 6C33: trabajando con 120 volts, resistencia de placa: 80 Ohms. Corriente: 550 mA (funcionamiento típico).


Dado sea el caso, que aun asi me arriesgue, el costo de una 6C33C Svetlana o Ulyanov oscila entre los US$39 (usados) y los US$180 (nuevos). Ademas por lo que se ve, no son de tan baja impedancia de salida que digamos... 



> The article I found described a more developed version of the Philips design amplifier and data was fantastically good with an *output power of 14W*, a *frequency response flat to 200 kHz* and a *distorsion at 12W of 0.08%*.


Excelentes caracteristicas, no lo pongo en duda, pero tengo si tengo un amplificador de estado solido con mejores presentaciones (Pioneer A777 - 100W rms / THD 0.007% / Resp. 5Hz ~ 120Khz) volvemos al dilema, para que arriesgarse trabajando con altos voltajes para tan poca potencia, si usando circuitos estado solido podemos obtener mejores resultados? 

Ahora ven porque me parece un despilfarro..?


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 31, 2011)

breve reseña de la valvula 6C33C http://www.tubetvr.com/favtube.html volviendo al tema, segun http://www.tubetvr.com/otl.html dice el Sr. Hans Mi objetivo es conseguir la potencia de salida de 100W en 8 ohm con buena fiabilidad, como el de hoy, (20060101 es el archivo) conseguir 80W en recorte, (recorte definida como el punto de distorsión de 1%). Distorsión en 1W es ~0.03% y en 1dB por debajo del recorte ~ 0,3%. Con el fin de llegar a 100W, tengo la intención de plantear la fuente de alimentación de ánodo a los tubos de salida de 150V a 160V, actual para cada tubo de salida es ~ 


> y por ultimo y no estamos discutiendo transistores valvulas


.distorsión de 1%me gustan los valvulares... y son interezantes para jugar y escuchar y conste que estoy armando https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/jean-hiragas-super-class-amplifier-46817/


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> distorsión de 1%me gustan los valvulares... y son interezantes para jugar y escuchar


Que conste que en particular me agradan los amplificadores valvulares, sin embargo, un amplificador valvular con acomplamiento directo u OTL no me terminan de convencer, ademas si fuesen tan buenos, a estas alturas del siglo XXI fuesen mas populares que los valvulares con transformador de salida...


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

A ver... acabo de analizar el datasheet en alguna fuente confiable del maravilloso 6C33C y me dice que tiene una corriente en cátodo de 600mA. 
Ahora, voy a hechar números.

por LEY DE OHM.
impedancia de bocina de 4 ohms, que circula por el 600mA, eso me da un voltaje en la resistencia de 4*.6= 2.4V
ahora voy a sacar la potencia en la resistencia de la bobina con la formula de potencia = voltaje por corriente
2.4V * 600mA = 1.44W

Otro punto, si se esta polarizando las valvulas con 300V, y en la carga, que es la bocina solo tengo una caida de 2.4V, eso me dice que en la valvula hay una caida de...
300V-2.4V = 297.6V
entonces para calcular la disipacion de la valvula con ese voltaje de caida entre sus electrodos es de
297.6V*600mA = 178.56W
y el datasheet dice que el anodo como máximo disipa 60W entonces tengo un sobrante de
178.56W-60W=118.56W
200% DISIPACION EXCESIVA SOBRE LA VALVULA!!!

Resumen, mal acoplamiento, un rendimiento pobre, sobrecarga en la valvula y por consiguiente un mal diseño que acaba por sacrificar a esas pobres valvulas.
Y aun así osan con decir que no tiene distorsion???

Aqui hay dos cosas... o mi calculadora me miente, mi ingenieria es una falacia, o vivimos en realidades donde las leyes de la fisica son diferentes.
Por mas que trato de encuadrar los datos, no hay por donde los OTL tengan razon de existir. 
Definitivamente para agarrar piezas, quitar, poner e inventar graficas, cualquiera de los compañeros que copian practicas para pasar el semestre puede hacerlo.
Sin sacar articulos esotericos, ni pruebas ficticias, ni programas ocultistas, simples matemáticas me dicen, que las cosas no dan de si, y esos datos maravillosos que tanto sacan, no tienen razon ni sustento de ser.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin entrar a la discusión "Válvulas Vs. Transistores", que está por cumplir medio centenario, quiero opinar (ya que es libre y gratuito) que para gastar tanto dinero en hacer un amplificador con válvulas, preferiría gastar el 10% en un buen amplificador con MosFet, y el 90% restante en BUENOS parlantes. Con eso, a mi parecer, NADIE va a sentir, con su "oidómetro" que suene peor que un valvular. 

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

Agucasta, el tema es sobre los ingenieros que sabemos para que sirve un transformador de impedancias, y los templarios esotericos que dicen que funciona mejor sin transformador. Nadie ha mencionado los transistores o cualquier estado solido.
P.D. Pero apoyo tu postura... saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 1, 2011)

Disculpá, ando con la cabeza medio explotada y no sé ni dónde lo había comentado.
Perdón Anti. tenés razón.
Saludos

Es porque leí algo arriba de que antes de gastar esa plata, se compraban un equipo "bueno" con transistores. Perdón


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

Y tienes toda la razon, solo aclaro que no estamos tratando sobre estado solido y valvulas. Solo se ha hecho referencia del tema. Pero dale una leida al tema, esta interesante. Salu2!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

El lote de 8 6C33 nuevas cuesta u$160 con flete incluido:
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-6C33C-B-6S...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6772718779462554235
El diseño que adjunto es del 2010. 25 Watts en 8 Ohms y 40 Watts en 16 Ohms.
Poniendo 2 válvulas en paralelo a la salida, la potencia prácticamente se duplica.


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 1, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> A ver... acabo de analizar el datasheet en alguna fuente confiable del maravilloso 6C33C y me dice que tiene una corriente en cátodo de 600mA.


 pero usa 4 valvulas en paralelo no una sola 
y la idea de este tema fue conseguir otl simples para gente que se quiere meter en el mundo valvular sin tener que invertir mucho en los trafos de salida


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Antiworld tu ignorancia es proverbial en cuanto a tubos, totos los OTL utilizan tubos en paralelo, de echo en los sistemas con trafo también se utilza.

Vos solo hablas en teroría, ya que nunca realizaste uno, por lo tanto vos pones tus limites y te los pierdes, aquellos que van más alla y experimentan son los que logran conocimientos sólidos.

De echo hay OTL realizados por la RCA y en Europa estaban más difundidos sobre todo en Inglaterra.

Yo tuve oportunidad de someter a prueba varios de estos equipos.
Por lo tanto lo que digo tiene fundamentos ciertos.

Ahora, si para vos no es asi, porque no dejas a los que creen que si es asi, que sigan, que te molesta de esto? 

Lo peor es que hablas sin fundamentos de ningún tipo, tengo todo el desarrollo de este y otro tipo de amplificadores, sos peor que el perro del ortelano no come ni deja comer.

Expresa tus ideas y listo pero no te lances a tientas y a locas, de echo en sitios dedicados a tubos de gran reputación lo han tratado muy bien al tema con una buena exposición teorico práctica del comportamiento de los OTL.

Vos te lanzas a hablar porque has leido por vez primera en el foro, yo hace una larga cantidad de años que ando tras este tema, desde que oi el primer OTL sin saber muy bien que era hasta que escuche en segunda isntancia los TV Philips con salida sin transformador realizados en base a PCL82, y eso no es un invento, si vos no los escuchaste nunca, no podes ni opinar de tal aparato.

Y esto enpezo porque yo me decia que tenia que ser posible poner dos tubos como un cuasicomplementario, averigue indague, hassta que descubri que ya estaba echo y que databa de los '30

Personas como vos detienen el progreso, porque son solo detractores, tu actitud no aporta nada, solo confusión a los que no conocen.

Para hablar comprate uno medilo y después contame, si no tenes intención de hacerlo. Listo

Porque te molesta, en que te afecta? Es tu opinión en el Aire contra una realidad que existe y que no estas dipuesto a develar.

Vean este ejemplo de OTL
http://www.1212designs.com/OTL-20_Stereo_Amp/default.htm

A los que quieran  costruir algunos de los diseños, les aseguro que no van a salir defraudados.
Hay mucha información y muy buena 

Recuerden, la apertura mental es la que rompe y derriba barreras, y es lo que permite evolucionar y seguir adelante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

Que tema tan interesante y que poco sustento técnico a las opiniones (aparte de Antiworldx)...
Lamentablemente, esto ya se ha convertido en una lucha del tipo "lo mío es mejor que lo tuyo solo por que yo lo digo ", pero hasta ahora no veo que nadie haya analizado algunos de los links que alguien pasó..y en los que pueden verse cosas interesante...tal como *este*.
Alguien ha analizado las curvas de *ganancia vs. frecuencia*?...Alguien analizó por que recomiendan poner resistencias en serie cuando los auriculares son de baja impedancia?
Y en cuanto al *aporte *de Don Electromecanico:
Alguien analizó cual es la impedancia de salida reportada en la "tan mentada" configuración _*sin realimentación*_? (suerte para los amantes de "damping factor" ) Alguien analizó como logra bajarla a una fracción de ohm en las última versión?....claro que todo esto sin dejar de lado los informes de precios del amigo Ratmayor...y hay una parva más de cosas para analizar...pero el que no sabe es como el que no vé....

Creo yo que la conclusión es simple:
Los OTL existen (están los ejemplos) y pueden armarse *CON VALVULAS ESPECIALES PUESTAS EN PARALELO* (esto es un requisito derivado de las características de las propias válvulas para adaptar la impedancia de salida), pero de ninguna manera esto significa que sea el diseño de referencia para un amplificador valvular...por que probablemente el costo de estas válvulas sobrepase ampliamente el costo de un buen transformador de salida...por mas que puedan lograrse potencias de salida relativamente elevadas. Por ahí alguien comentaba de que se usaban en TV Philips....claro...pero tenían parlantes de 800Ω  ...y esos dejaron de usarse antes de yo naciera (naaaa...en realidad un poco después) ...así que miren si serán viejos (si alguien los consigue entonces tiene mas probabilidades de usar exitosamente un amplificador OTL).

Creo que todo este tema es bueno para recordar las cosas que se hacían cuando la tecnología electrónica todavía "estaba en pañales"...y si alguien logra armar uno de estos OTL y hacerlo funcionar sin hervir las válvulas de salida...creo que puede sentirse contento por haber puesto en marcha algo que nació cuando las válvulas ya desaparecían del escenario de la electrónica...al menos en lo que a audio HiFi se refiere.

PD: Si siguen sin analizar técnicamente este diseño, solo van a lograr volver agresiva a una charla que no debería serlo...como alguien ya ha mostrado que sucede...

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 1, 2011)

Por mi parte, no dudo que los amplificadores valvulares OTL tengan buenas caracteristicas, sin embargo, cuando vemos este amplificador notamos que para que entregue la potencia que corresponde a 100W / 8Ω es necesario usar 10 valvulas 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El lote de 8 6C33 nuevas cuesta *u$160* con flete incluido:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-6C33C-B-6S33S-V-Audiophile-Tubes-Lot-of-8-NEW_W0QQitemZ330436765665QQcategoryZ162QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6772718779462554235


Supongamos que me animo y consigo esta "oferta", si me pongo a analizarlo bien puedo obtener caracteristicas similares usando un par de KT88 usando transformador de salida por u$119,94 con envio incluido...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Muy interesante articulo, obvio no para detractores, claro su autosuficiencia les impediria leerlo.
Es para usted, para vos, que queres aprender más y que no te pongan palos en la ruedas
http://www.audiovalve.info/nav/assi100_en.html

Tema tratado en un foro con buena información
http://www.goodsoundclub.com/Forums/ShowPost.aspx?postID=9434#9434


Llevar a cabo un circuito para uriculares, permitira realizar este tipo de amplificadores a un coste bajo y obtener la calidad que ustedes mismos podran comprobar y luego comentar.

Más info interesane para el que desea aprneder que otros tubos existen.....
http://www.goodsoundclub.com/Forums/ShowPost.aspx?postID=2292#2292


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por mi parte, no dudo que los amplificadores valvulares OTL tengan buenas caracteristicas, sin embargo, *cuando vemos este amplificador notamos que para que entregue la potencia que corresponde a 100W / 8Ω es necesario usar 10 valvulas*



Ves?...es un claro ejemplo de un diseño operativo pero completamente subóptimo!...y equivale a decir: _*Vean que buen amplificador! Saca 100W de potencia usando 200 transistores BD140*_  ...pero claro...si esos son los únicos transistores que se bancan trabajar de esa forma  ....y ahora yo me pregunto: por donde anda el MTBF de ese amplificador? Por que con esa cantidad de válvulas no debe ser muy alto que digamos...no?...y además es bastante feo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Si tengo una carga de 8 y tengo una excursión de 100V sobre ella, me arrojara una corriente de 0.08A, lo que equivale a unos 8W
La potencia viene dada por la excursión de tensión para una carga dada, luego ello arrojara el consumo de corriente y no a la inversa como fue planteaado.

Ni siquiera en un equipo de estado solido tomo la corriente del dispositivo de salida ver que potencia tengo en la carga y eso que los semicondutores BJT amplifican corriente, si no lo que tomo es la excursión te tensión en la carga. y voy a tomar precisamente corriente cuando un tubo de vacio lo que amplifica es tensión y no corriente.

Y pregunto, cuando utilizo un transistor de por ejemplo 15A tomo esos 15A para ver que pasa sobre la carga? obvio que no, entonce porque pretendo tomar la corriente de Ánodo para ver que ocurre en la carga, eso demuestra un total desconocimiento de los tubos, nunca se toma la máxima corriente anódica como tampoco se toma la máxima corriente de colector.

Es muy fácil tomar un papel y una calculadora, pero hay que aplicar los coneptos fuandamentales en un caso y en otro, o porque creen que al comienzo de los semiconductores tanto germanio como silicio, los primeros amplificadores eran push pull con salia a transformador....

Es un error creer que el no uso de transformadores es privativo del estado sólido, no, paso tiempo hasta que se invento la simetria cuasicomplementaria, y vaya la paradoja fue tomada por la RCA de un amplificador OTL que ellos mismos diseñaron y cuyo circuito ya he subido a este foro.

Incluso muchos de ustedes, los más jóvenes desconcocen que el uso masivo de amplifacores clase B en las radiso portátiles, debido a que con ese tipo de amplificador las pilas duraban más y que al tener el germanio una caida de tan solo 0.2V la distorción por cruce era muy baja.


Existe otra variante de amplificadores valvules que se conoce como Cathode Followers que significa seguidores catódicos, que puede utilizars con y sin transformador y en el caso del transformador este ya no es ta crítico

Hay aún más, esiste una salida cuyo transformador tiene otros dos arrollamientos en contrafase independientes del resto, y el coneccionado de los anodos tambien es muy particular, y para que sirve el arrollamiento auxiliar? alli van los Cátodos de los tubos en lugar de llevar resistencias.

Este circuito que es muy interesante se lo conoce como sistema McIntoch

Solo a modo de ejemplo






Para que los detractores, no digan que es un invento miío, si poseo como se diseña este particular amplifiador que fue y es aún en dia una marca registrada en Audio y quien no lo escucho nunca, obvio que puede opinar a la distancia, seria como ponerles un vaso con un liguido de color y podran pensar mil cosas y solo cuando lo prueben podran saber a ciencia cierta de que se trataba.

El opinar en contra no es malo, es bueno solo cuando cuando no se hace a ultranza, he participado en acaloradas discusiones con gran pasión de sus participantea habiendo dejado unas 71 pág aprox, pero con un detalle, cada contradicción o cada oposición genero una cantida de información tal que los más neofitos aprendieron y mucho. si aqui se participar de esa forma seria más que provechoso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dejando de lado el resto de los componentes ya que no va a variar mucho  el precio, con esas 8 válvulas te armás un amplificador estéreo de 80 Watts por canal a 16 Ohms o 50 a 8 Ohms.
Cuanto te sale hacer eso con KT88 incluyendo las válvulas y los 2 transformadores?
Además, me parece que el título del hilo es "amplificadores a válvulas sin transformador".
Hay infinidad de circuitos, algunos mejores que otros.
El último circuito que subí, corresponde a un artículo de la revista audioXpress de Febrero del 2010.
Si pueden bajar el artículo completo, el autor dice que para medir la distorsión tuvo que hacerlo sin realimentación ya que con realimentación la distorsión del generador era superior a la del amplificador.
No digo que sea lo mejor o lo máximo, pero tampoco que el sistema es una porquería.
Funciona, está documentado desde hace muchos años y con el tiempo lo han ido mejorando, *tal *como sucedió con los transistorizados (recordemos que los primeros tenían transformadores).
Si es más barato hacerlo con transistores o integrados o híbridos es otro tema, eso no está en discusión. Si es mejor o peor que un venerable 2N3055 tampoco.
Estamos hablando de un circuito relativamente simple, nada crítico en su construcción y sin el castigo del transformador de salida que es lo más problemático en estos amplificadores.
Otro detalle importante a tener en cuenta es que no solo podemos subir la impedancia de los parlantes, si no, que es beneficioso, las válvulas manejan muy bien la tensión, no así la corriente. Con lo que haciendo un arreglo de 4 parlantes de 8 Ohms en serie, este mismo amplificador es capaz de entregar cerca de 50 watts, y no vamos a necesitar un cable de 20 mm (es una exageración lo que digo pero es a modo de ejemplo) para conectarlo.

PD: no creo que aporte nada criticar al otro que opina distinto, sí a su razonamiento si es equivocado.

PD1: te pisé Panda  sorry. Esto no lo entendí 





> Si tengo una carga de 8 y tengo una excursión de 100V sobre ella, me arrojara una corriente de 0.08A, lo que equivale a unos 8W


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Este circuito fue publicado en Audio Desgns por Bruce Rozenblit y tambien en Glas Audio en los '90

http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/images/audio/6as7_2a.gif


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tengo una carga de 8 y tengo una excursión de 100V sobre ella, me arrojara una corriente de 0.08A, lo que equivale a unos 8W
> La potencia viene dada por la excursión de tensión para una carga dada, luego ello arrojara el consumo de corriente y no a la inversa como fue planteaado.



  
Si tenemos que:

RL=8Ω
Psal=50W

[LATEX]Psal=(Vsal^2)/(2*RL)[/LATEX] ==> Vsal=SQRT(Psal*2*RL)=SQR(50*2*8)*=*28.3V
*Vsal=28.3V* para Psal=50W / 8Ω
Isal=Vsal/RL = 28.3V/8Ω ==> *Isal=3.5Amp
*
Eso es Ley de Ohm fría y cruda...sin importar válvulas o transistores (cambiar Psal y RL para ajustarlos a los valores que gusten)....

Pero si Vsal=100V y RL=8Ω entonces *Isal=12.5 Amp*..acá y en Jamaica...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Antiworld tu ignorancia es proverbial en cuanto a tubos, totos los OTL utilizan tubos en paralelo, de echo en los sistemas con trafo también se utilza.



Es interesante el hecho de como defiendes tus argumentos ante los cuestionamientos. Y más interesante que se te permita hacer estas afirmaciones sobre las personas libremente.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Vos solo hablas en teroría, ya que nunca realizaste uno, por lo tanto vos pones tus limites y te los pierdes, aquellos que van más alla y experimentan son los que logran conocimientos sólidos.



Si no me conoces, tampoco afirmes tanto, por que tengo armando equipos valvulares desde que aprendi a leer diagramas en la secundaria, donde por falta de presupuesto, y de conocimientos, intente trabajar amplificadores sin el transformador, logrando resultados muy electrificantes para mi mano, y muy calurosos para mis valvulas. Conozco perfectamente como se comportan y por eso se que la placa se pone rojita rojita hasta que se fastidia el cátodo termina embarrado en las rejas.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, si para vos no es asi, porque no dejas a los que creen que si es asi, que sigan, que te molesta de esto?
> 
> Lo peor es que hablas sin fundamentos de ningún tipo, tengo todo el desarrollo de este y otro tipo de amplificadores, sos peor que el perro del ortelano no come ni deja comer.
> 
> Expresa tus ideas y listo pero no te lances a tientas y a locas, de echo en sitios dedicados a tubos de gran reputación lo han tratado muy bien al tema con una buena exposición teorico práctica del comportamiento de los OTL.



¿Y tu no has metido tus ideas en algun hilo que yo he tratado desde un inicio?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/421214/ _
Digo, si ya hablas en empezar a plantear territorialismo... mejor ese punto lo dejo al aire.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Personas como vos detienen el progreso, porque son solo detractores, tu actitud no aporta nada, solo confusión a los que no conocen.
> 
> Para hablar comprate uno medilo y después contame, si no tenes intención de hacerlo. Listo
> 
> Porque te molesta, en que te afecta? Es tu opinión en el Aire contra una realidad que existe y que no estas dipuesto a develar.



Siempre te he pedido justificaciones claras, matematicas y concretas de tus justificaciones, pruebas que tu hagas, con fotografias. Así se pide en todos lados, desde una universidad decente, hasta en la IEEE.
¿Alguna vez has intentado publicar un artículo? Parece que no conocieras el método cientifico sobre el cual se cimenta todo el conocimiento moderno.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Muy interesante articulo, obvio no para detractores, claro su autosuficiencia les impediria leerlo.
> Es para usted, para vos, que queres aprender más y que no te pongan palos en la ruedas
> http://www.audiovalve.info/nav/assi100_en.html



¿Entonces ya hablamos de corrientes de pensamiento y donde empezaremos a elegir y apartar a los contrarios?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Si tengo una carga de 8 y tengo una excursión de 100V sobre ella, me arrojara una corriente de 0.08A, lo que equivale a unos 8W
> La potencia viene dada por la excursión de tensión para una carga dada, luego ello arrojara el consumo de corriente y no a la inversa como fue planteaado.



A ver... carga de 8.. ¿ohms? entonces: 100V/8ohms= 12.5A
12.5A /= 80mA. 
No entiendo como haces tus calculos. Alguna vez llevaste la materia de circuitos eléctricos y diseño electrónico? algun cursillo? 
La potencia se calcula sobre la carga, no se tu de donde la estas planteando.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Ni siquiera en un equipo de estado solido tomo la corriente del dispositivo de salida ver que potencia tengo en la carga y eso que los semicondutores BJT amplifican corriente, si no lo que tomo es la excursión te tensión en la carga. y voy a tomar precisamente corriente cuando un tubo de vacio lo que amplifica es tensión y no corriente.



Pero que dices? todos los dispositivos amplifican corriente, y la corriente de la carga es la que indica la potencia de salida... como te enseñaron a diseñar?
Ningun dispositivo amplifica voltaje por si mismo, todos amplifican corriente.
Los dispositivos BJT actuan como fuentes de corriente controladas por corriente.
Los dispositivos FET, Mosfet y Valvulas actuan como fuentes de corriente controladas por voltaje.

¿A caso conoces el modelo pi para análisis de amplificadores?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Y pregunto, cuando utilizo un transistor de por ejemplo 15A tomo esos 15A para ver que pasa sobre la carga? obvio que no, entonce porque pretendo tomar la corriente de Ánodo para ver que ocurre en la carga, eso demuestra un total desconocimiento de los tubos, nunca se toma la máxima corriente anódica como tampoco se toma la máxima corriente de colector.



Entonces como calculas que los dispositivos que estas usando son adecuados para tener el rendimiento que buscas?
Y como no tomar la corriente anódica en las valvulas? Entonces por que la especifican los datasheet? La corriente anódica es la que se usa como parámetro en el diseño, ya que en pentodos, la reja pantalla toma corriente y esta se suma al cátodo y es corriente que no llega a la carga.
Ahora, hablando en dispositivos de placa común, debes de sumar la corriente de placa mas la corriente de reja pantalla para conocer la corriente en cátodo. Pero la corriente de reja pantalla no es una fraccion significativa de la corriente que es emitida por el cátodo.
Repito, como es que diseñas tu?

Compañero, como resumen a todo esto, creo que tu ofenza al publico ha sido muy clara, y por otro lado no encuentro por ningun lado forma de como es que realizas tus calculos.
Lo unico que he visto coherente en todo esto, es el uso de usar X cantidad de valvulas en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida. Pues bueno, el costo ya es eleccion de cada quien.

Ahora, no le veo mas caso seguir discutiendo con personas que insultan en cuanto se ven amenazados. Pero si seria bueno que tengas modestia al estar ofreciendo este modelo a personas que poco saben al respecto. Debes de ser claro y hablar completamente de todas las deficiencias al igual que las virtudes que tanto aseguras, y sobre todo, siempre que sea una opinion personal, aclara que es tu opinion.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Vuestra actitud no da jeraquia al foro porque no miran como en otros lugares hacen oposición con verdadera altura, claro la gente que habla es porque metio mano en la cosa y sabe de que habla, porque si nunca metieron mano en los tubos realmente no saben de lo que hablan.
Cuando uno explica algo interrumpen no dejan terminar, eso le quita jerarquia por que causa confusión o tal vez sea esa la verdadera intención de ustedes. imponer lo que ustedes quieran causando confusión y que no se lea al otro, porque la actitud de ustedes cuando uno habla de un tema especifico es como s les quemara con fuego, y yo me digo como les puede quemar con fuego si nunca metieron mano en la cosa....
Se parecen a los que hablan de PC y solo se manejan a nivel soft, y cuando tratan de hard solo se basan en haber cambiado partes, y una cosa es cambiar partes y otra haber restaurado una placa porque estaba muerta por fallo electrónico.

Si les molesta que hable tengan el valor de hacerlo público y no tomar esa actitud que solo degrada la calidad del foro, prefiero llevar al tema a un grupo que te intereses en común y discuta pero para crecer no para lo que lo hacen ustedes. De echo por la forma de presentarse hacen que vuestra opinión no me interese, si me interesa el que opina distinto y lo hace como se debe


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

¿Y que quieres que te diga, si estoy viendo que los números no cuadran con las afirmaciones?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Si les molesta que hable tengan el valor de hacerlo público y no tomar esa actitud que solo degrada la calidad del foro, prefiero llevar al tema a un grupo que te intereses en común y discuta pero para crecer no para lo que lo hacen ustedes. De echo por la forma de presentarse hacen que vuestra opinión no me interese, si me interesa el que opina distinto y lo hace como se debe



Hasta donde tengo entendido, es un foro de electronica y no de política o religion donde cada quien toma una postura filosofica y se pone a discutir.
Las leyes de la fisica que rigen la electrónica soy muy claras.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

*Al que le quepa el poncho, que se lo ponga*
Yo posteo para quien le interese el tema de verdad.

Por la simple razón que a estos amplificadores lo conozco más que bien a, y yo he trabajado en Audio con tubos de toda clase, tengo oficio sobre el tema al igual que audio de estado sólido he tenido y sigo teniendo la posibilidad de hacer ensayos en laboratorio como corresponde.

Desde siempre con mi grupo nunca nos quedamos con las opiniones en el aire ya que eso no sirvea para nada, o armabamos o nos conseguiamos el aparatejo y a hacer meidiciones ya que esas no nos mienten, asi de simple


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Veo que mi técnica de escribir invisible funciona. Puse datos concretos, contrastables, medidos y publicados.

Yo lo probé? No. Eso hace que no sea cierto? No. Debo dudar de que un avión vuele porque no construí uno? No.

Conozco el sonido valvular, el transistorizado, el del magazine, el del casete, el LP, cinta abierta, etc.
Lo conozco porque simplemente lo oí.
Eso me califica para decir que es mejor o no? No.
Eso me califica para decir cual me gusta más a mí? Si.

La electrónica es una ciencia dura, la percepción del sonido por un humano lo es? No.

Un ingeniero en sonido, puedo saber cual me gusta más a mí? No.

Hay algún medidor de placer conectado al sonido que diferencie entre uno producido por semiconductores o por válvulas documentado? No.

Esto ya se ha convertido en una pequeña batalla que no tiene ningún sentido. El tema es simple, si alguien lo quiere experimentar, adelante, y si no, es lo mismo. Las cartas están el la mesa, queda a criterio de cada uno, hacerlo o no. Nadie obliga a hacer nada. Son solo datos, más o menos documentados, también la experimentación vale, o no?
O los que arman amplificadores de quiticientos Watts, que gastaron una fortuna en semiconductores, y era un diseño trucho, y se les quemó de una, están exentos solo porque eran semiconductores y no válvulas?

Me gustaría una crítica específica sobre el circuito que subí. De antemano, gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomando tu ejemplo del avión que no cosntruiste, y si es cierto no te califiaca por ello para decir que no vuela....

De igual modos a los que detractan ya sea por un lado o por el otro no los califica para dedir que no funciona, solo que es más fácil hacer un ampli tubular y comprobar que pasa que hacer un avión.

Pero más de eso que ya me dejo de importar, de eso se trata de brindar información y alguna que otra experiencia a quien quier probarlo y experimentar y luego sacar sus propias conclusiones.

Asi como no obligamos a nadie a construir nada, me pregunto porque prohibirles deliberadamente que lo hagan, a los que no les gusta barbaro, nada podemos decir enotnces porque a mi no me guste por que forzar al otro a que desista? no es manipular las libertades con mala astucia?

y también me pregunto, porque nadie de los supuestamente sabios y detractores critico el circuito posteado por el compañero?

Aqui entra el ejemplo del avión, no estamos calificados para decir nada sobre ellos, pero si este es un foro de electrónica y hablamos de cosas a nuestro alcance porque el foro es de electrónica, debe haber para decir algo con autoridad de experiencia previa, 

En un foro médico que podemos decir si tratan de cirugia? y alli hay persona que la ejercen a diario, puede alguien que nunca la ejercio pero que tiene titulo criticar al cirujano que lleva ya miles?

En foro aeronáutico donde particpan tecnicos e ingenieros aeronauticos puede uno que tiene el titulo que nunca diseño uno, crititicar al que lleva cientos de aparatos volando? la practica es la que hace a cada disciplina...

En una oportunidad un jefe para lucirse y hacerme quedal mal me critica el trabajo que yo estoy haciendo, entonces me pongo de pie, y le digo, como mi intención es aprender y en vista que lo hago mal, nos podria mostrar como se hace mejor? y lo invitaba a tomar mi puesto.... se puzo como una cereza bañado en transpiración, y tijo, no esta bien creo que juzgue mal segui con tu trabajo...

Hay muchas cosas que yo las se no solo por haberlas leido, porque repeti una y varias veces las experiencias de otros y de alguna manera las hice propias...

Por eso es que digo que aquel que nunca armo o reparo nada en audio tubular, por más que crea conocer la teoria sera exactamamente igual a lo que sucede en las clases de algegra y anlisis matemático que tras todo una pranefalia teorica, cuando ponen el primer práctico no hay nadie que sepa siquiera como empezar..... y si hay alguno que paso por un claustro universitario sabra que esto es asi....
por más Rey pastore o Piccunoff, la teoria era una cosa y la práctica otra totalmente distinta a pesar de ser de lo mismo

También presente un circuito distinto a los conocidos, nadie dice nada?
y sobre los Cathode Followers tampoco?

Entonces si no van a aportar nada y dejar solo dudas e intrigas en los que quieren experimentar, que sentido tiene eso? no es mesquino, no es querer torcer la voluntad?

Les aseguro que si les pido que analicen una salida sobre un trafo ultralineal, buscaran en la red y contestaran, pero si les presento alguna variante que se sale de los canones ja los quiero ver, hay un monton de circuitos y variantes que no estan en la red...

Ni siquiera se tomaron la molestia de leer una hoja de datos, y contestaron cualquiera cuando se trata de triodos que tienen muy baja impedancia anódica, ni siquiera le echaron un vistazo a los circuitos que subi en los cuales se ve que los tubos de salida estan en paralelo.... claro no saben que eso disminuye la impedancia y aumaenta la potencia....... si niegan eso, como trabajan los pushpull de tubos en paralelo? no es asi como se aumenta la potencia? y que le pasa al trafo que para dos tubos X tengo 9K de placa a placa, que impedancia tiene si pongo 4 tubos? que impedancia pongo si coloco 6 tubos?
En definitiva es lo mismo, se tomaron el trabajo de simularlo?
En ese sentido me quedo con gente del este europeo y japoneses, que que hacen cuando aparece algo de esto? antes de abrir sus bocas los tipos se toman su tiempo y hacen todas la evaluaciones posibles y luego las publican..... Los japoneses lo estan adoptando porque han visto la calidad de los OTL y cada vez hay más circuitos por ellos publicados....

Por respeto al forista que tiene la curiosidad de probar de experimentar, delen la libertad de elegir y no los confundan....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Asi como no obligamos a nadie a construir nada, me pregunto porque prohibirles deliberadamente que lo hagan, a los que no les gusta barbaro, nada podemos decir enotnces porque a mi no me guste por que forzar al otro a que desista? no es manipular las libertades con mala astucia?


No entiendo quien prohíbe a quien armar los amplificadores....es más, nunca nadie ha dicho que está prohibido hacerlo...pero como vos decís acá:



pandacba dijo:


> *de  eso se trata de brindar información* y alguna que otra experiencia a  quien quier probarlo y experimentar y luego sacar sus propias  conclusiones.


Lo que están haciendo es brindando esa información que ni vos ni nadie proporciona, para que si alguien decide hacerlo SEPA A QUE SE VA A ENFRENTAR y no ande adivinando lo que sucedería si no consigue las válvulas o si usa un parlante de baja impedancia, o si en lugar de poner 6 válvulas en paralelo solo pone 2 por que hasta ahí le llega el presupuesto.

Y esto es muy diferente de mostrar un montón de esquemas de la web que son OTL pero que tienen poca información...o información que el normal de los hobbistas (y muchos otros también) no tienen formación para entender.

Eso es todo...no hay nada personal acá...ni nadie que prohíba cosas...solo es dar información que NADIE dá...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

A ver si cambiamos el enfoque del tema, y nos podemos centrar en algo concreto.
Subí a mi weba <=  el artículo completo del amplificador que postié (no lo voy a dejar para siempre así que al que le interese que lo baje).
http://www.electrowork.com.ar/Private/25W-OTL-Tube-Amplifier-Tim-Mellow-aX-Feb-2010.pdf
Yo al menos no encontré problemas en el diseño ni en los comentarios del autor.
Como no soy sabio ni mucho menos, pongo a consideración este circuito con todas las explicaciones.
Tal como dije antes, está armado, publicado, documentado y medido (por el autor).
No pregunto que le ven de bien a esto, pero me gustaría un análisis de lo que está mal, ya que lo que está bien, lo dice el autor. Estamos hablando de solo 2 válvulas de salida para obtener 40 Watts en 16 Ohms. Y de yapa, sin transformador de salida. Y si leen el artículo con una impedancia de salida real bastante baja teniendo en cuenta que son válvulas.
A ver si sacamos algo en claro de todo esto.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Tomando tu ejemplo del avión que no cosntruiste, y si es cierto no te califiaca por ello para decir que no vuela....


No es la primera vez que insinuas que no he tocado una valvula en mi vida. Informate bien de lo que he posteado en el foro. No hagas esto personal. No necesito alardear lo que he hecho para saber que lo que te estoy preguntando y demostrando, se aleja en muchos casos por mucho a lo que aseguras.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> De igual modos a los que detractan ya sea por un lado o por el otro no los califica para dedir que no funciona, solo que es más fácil hacer un ampli tubular y comprobar que pasa que hacer un avión.
> 
> Pero más de eso que ya me dejo de importar, de eso se trata de brindar información y alguna que otra experiencia a quien quier probarlo y experimentar y luego sacar sus propias conclusiones.



Exactamente tu lo has dicho, que saquen sus conlusiones, pero tu aseveras e intentas convencer que lo que tu dices es el resultado al que deben de llegar, y al que te cuestiona, lo insultas. Finísima persona!!!



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Aqui entra el ejemplo del avión, no estamos calificados para decir nada sobre ellos, pero si este es un foro de electrónica y hablamos de cosas a nuestro alcance porque el foro es de electrónica, debe haber para decir algo con autoridad de experiencia previa,
> 
> En un foro médico que podemos decir si tratan de cirugia? y alli hay persona que la ejercen a diario, puede alguien que nunca la ejercio pero que tiene titulo criticar al cirujano que lleva ya miles?



No entiendo tu plantemiento. Hablas del ejemplo del avion pero terminas hablando de cirujanos, ¿que no deberian ser pilotos? Y justamente cuando expones tus argumentos, empiezas con una cosa y de repente por arte de magia terminas en conclusiones sin demostraciones y argumentaciones apropiadas previamente.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> En una oportunidad un jefe para lucirse y hacerme quedal mal me critica el trabajo que yo estoy haciendo, entonces me pongo de pie, y le digo, como mi intención es aprender y en vista que lo hago mal, nos podria mostrar como se hace mejor? y lo invitaba a tomar mi puesto.... se puzo como una cereza bañado en transpiración, y tijo, no esta bien creo que juzgue mal segui con tu trabajo...



Interesante tu anécdota, pero no le encuentro analogía, puesto que te estoy demostrando como se hace y de nuevo, te invito a que busques mis trabajos sobre valvulas.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Entonces si no van a aportar nada y dejar solo dudas e intrigas en los que quieren experimentar, que sentido tiene eso? no es mesquino, no es querer torcer la voluntad?



Finísima persona...



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Ni siquiera se tomaron la molestia de leer una hoja de datos, y contestaron cualquiera cuando se trata de triodos que tienen muy baja impedancia anódica, ni siquiera le echaron un vistazo a los circuitos que subi en los cuales se ve que los tubos de salida estan en paralelo.... claro no saben que eso disminuye la impedancia y aumaenta la potencia....... si niegan eso, como trabajan los pushpull de tubos en paralelo? no es asi como se aumenta la potencia? y que le pasa al trafo que para dos tubos X tengo 9K de placa a placa, que impedancia tiene si pongo 4 tubos? que impedancia pongo si coloco 6 tubos?
> En definitiva es lo mismo, se tomaron el trabajo de simularlo?



Es obvio que no solo me insultas y me desacreditas, si no que lo haces sin motivos, por que los calculos que te demostre, fueron sacados de una hoja de datos del fabricante de dicho triodo. Bien lo menciono.

Y no se trata de que aportes ideas, si no que cuando se esta tratando una idea, llegas, arrebatas, insultas y ademas, con mucha verborrea, intentas convencer sobre tus circuitos con datos que no tienen razon.
Si fueras un poco mas humilde, aceptarias que estos circuitos tienen grandes deficiencias, pero esta abierto a que todos experimenten, pero eso es muy diferente a arrebatar los temas, y querer decir que solo tu tienes el conocimiento supremo de los dispositivos hechos por la mano de dios y que ningun detractor tuyo lo entiende.

Por ultimo te recuerdo que no es un foro de politica o religion. Es electrónica y las matematicas hablan por si solas. No me parece ético que quieras torcer datos y luego ofender a quien te cuestiona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> pero me gustaría un análisis de lo que está mal, ya que lo que está bien, lo dice el autor. *Estamos hablando de solo 2 válvulas de salida para obtener 40 Watts en 16 Ohms*. Y de yapa, sin transformador de salida.


Yo no sé que es lo que está bien o lo que está mal, pero si sacamos unas cuentas y miramos el datasheet de la 6C33 aparecen cosas raras:

Para tener 40W sobre 16Ω es necesario manejar una corriente de 2.2A...si el máximo que admite la 6C33 es 600mA...se va poner un poco roja...
Está bien...es audio y la potencia media está 10dB por debajo, así que supongamos 4W sobre 16Ω....y eso implica una corriente de 710mA...y seguimos pasados...y no quiero calcular la disipación de placa...(150-12)V*0.71=98W...y el máximo es 60W  ...o me estoy perdiendo algo (muy probable) o ese amplificador no es tan bonito como dicen.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 1, 2011)

disculpen mi intomision, solo quiero que me aclaren una duda de conceptos, pandacba a que te refieres con retractor?, por el contexto y lo que he leido paeceria a quienes no estan decuerdo con  tus ideas, segun etimologia se refiere a quien cambia de idea, por eso no me queda clao, si pudieras explicarlo seria de ayuda para entender lo que planteas, y no pretendo causar polemica pero segun tus aclaraciones me da a pensar que todos los que no comparten la idea son unos ignorantes e ineptos, si no es asi, aclaramelo, y una duda fuera de tema ¿podrias proporsionarme tu nombre completo? me interesan tus posturas


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 1, 2011)

He estado siguiendo este tema tan apasionante (¿Y técnico?) en silencio (Ya se por que las Img´s AntiW), realmente no alcancé a oír ningún Bulbo (Válvula Termoiónica)... Eso me deja en un rotundo Knockout. Ahora, lo que me incitó a escribir este mensaje, quizás sin mucho sentido de si; es simple:
 ¿Por que no encarar las cosas del lado técnico y teórico como se debe y después se procede a la práctica? Para así obtener datos medibles y asi dar resultados contundentes. Ojo, no hablo por todos... Teniendo los datos, es Muchisimo más fácil conversar.

Últimamente este tema se ha vuelto un asco de tanta palabrería sin ningún sentido objetable y medible, *Destacando ciertos compañeros *con datos *Teoricos* veraces. _Hasta yo, que no se ni un Pomo de las válvulas (Bulbos)_ he agarrado un datasheet de esas cosas (Pocas veces lo he hecho) y he llegado a la conclusión de que *No es para nada Viable *un diseño a bulbos sin transformador de salida. 

Ahora, la única explicación de esto que existan estos diseños (A mi parecer), es algún tipo de Imitación/Envidia (Quizás ya muchos lo notaron) hacia los diseños de estado sólido sin transformador de acople. 

Realmente las opiniones vertidas en el tema son algunas muy buenas  y otras muy desagradables .

Saludos a todos, no se tomen esto tan en serio. Que no vamos a cambiar el rumbo de la electroacústica 
Sean felices!!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Tacomon si lees todos los post veras que el primer diseño de OTL data de mucho antes de que existieran los semiconducotres entonces de que envidia hablas?

En segundo orden tambien esta posteado que al principio del estado sólido se utilizaron amplificdores push pull, con transformadores driver y de saldia, tendriamos que decir entonces que eso era envidia de las valvulas?
De ningún modo, era más bien una cuestión técnica y hasta una lógica erencia...

Con tu crieterio deberiamos decir que cuando vemso etapas de estado sólido con amplificadores diferenciales, entonces eso es también envidia del estado solido a las valvulas? ya que la invención del amplificador diferencial se hizo con tubos mucho antes de que siquiera existieran los semiconductores.

En tercer lugar decis que tomas un datasheet de un tubo y concluis que no se pueden hacer sin transformador, pero de que tubo se trata? 

Aquí nadie dijo que se trata con cualquier tubo, se habla de una gama de tubos especiales que son dobles triodos de potencia con resistencia anódica muy baja, estamos hablando de 80 ohms contra variso kiloohms de las clásicas,....

Por otro lado mira esto






Es un equipo de TV comercial de Philips que se vendieron por miles y no lleva transformador de salida y quienes lo recuerdan hablan de la calidad de sonido de este TV, Técnicos más jóvienes que tuvieron la oportunida de escuchar ese sonido dijeron que nunca se imaginaro que los tubos pudieran sonar asi...

Eso es mentira? ese equipo existió aqui en la argentina....

Y los equipos OTL, con tubos como la 6AS7  o sus equivalentes 6080/2 de mayor tensión de filamento se  utilizaron masivamente en este tipo de equipos  que se comercializaron principalmente en inglaterra y el resto de europa.... un mejor tubo resulto el 6C33, y hace poco descubri que los rusos lo realizaban en base a 6C18C que lo consideran aún superior y es un tubo que data de 1960.

Una cosa son los tubos clásicos con altas tensiónes, pero sin embargo existieron tubos para trabajar a bajo voltaje, tan bajo como 12V, con filamentos a 1,5V yo poseo dos radios con estos tubos y funcionan perfectamente, y tengo una tercera, que lleva un tubo que es capaz de desarrollar 50W de audio también a bajo voltaje, también vas a decir que esto no es asi?

Unos post más arriba puse un circuito que salio en un libro, y que también fue publicado en un prestigioso magazine dedicado a los tubos ¿Eso tampoco cuenta?

Visita foros prestigiosos de Audio y vas a ver al nivel que se trata este tema, donde cada uno fue aportando una gran cantidad de cosas y otros preguntando cosas que ayudan a comprender más aún..


Vos crees que un datasheet podes diseñar un equipo clásico de ampli valvular?

Este tipo de criticas suena a como un grupo de medicos y paramedicos discutiendo el trasplante de corazón.....

Incluso hoy en dia, hay algo bueno en este sentido, antiguamente cada grupo de tubos se diseño con un fin especifico y nadie osaba utilizarlo para otra cosa, pero hoy por hoy e visto muchos experimentando que sucede con otros tubos que no fueron realizados para un uso especificos y que por sus carácteristicas se puede utilizar en otra cosa.. y eso me parece bueno porque rompe barreras moldes y estereotipos....

Yo tengo un amplificador que hizo mi tio, en los 70, primero utilizo unos tubos de RF porque los tenia hasta que los cambio por otros de uso especifico en audio KT88  y luego hizo otro en las que utilizo la EL36/6DQ6, un tubo que se utilizo prioritariamnte en el horizontal de TV y por aquellos años lo mismo que hacen aca, la cosa es que funciona y bien, si bien no es tubo más adecuado para audio funciona, y no fue el único uso que se le dio, por aquellos años aqui en córdoba se hizo muy famoso el cordobesito un transmisor de BLU que con una 6DQ6 obtenia 30W en antena de RF

He visto personalmente un transmiso en santa fe que tiene un buen número de 6DQ6 en paralelo para lograrr la potencia deseada y cualquiera dira si pero dura menos, y los dueños del equipo afirman que estas duran más que un tubo de RF de esa potencia y encima el reemplazo total de ellas es más barato.


Que saben de la historia de los tubosn en el mundo? acaso tienen idea de la guerra que ubo entre américa y europa? sabian que los europeos patentaron el pentodo y los americanos por más de 25 años solo pudieron hacer tetrodos? siendo el mejor exponente la 6L6, alguno conoce a la EL156? un tubo que por utilizar un zócalo muy difernte no se hizo popular siendo mucho mejor aún que la KT88?

Como el estado sólido, los tubos tienen sus cosas y hay que conocer sus peculiaridades....

Un ejemplo el 2N3055 trabajando a -+50V se rompe? en latinoamerica se fabricaron miles de estos equipos, y aún hoy en dia causa discusión por no entender ciertas particularidades....

Lo OTL, existen y son parte de universo de audiamplificadores a válvulas, se siguen haciendo como un equpo que lleva 10 tubos en cada rama da 100W en 8ohms y 75W en 4 ohms....

Los equipos de estado solido  con salida a transformador existieron y hay muy buenos exponentes de ellos, tanto en germanio y en silicio...

Si les digo que hubo equipos que en la salida llevaban un trnasistor de germanio y otro de silico se arma otro lió? sin embargo es real existieron  y la RCA los lanzo en kits para armar

En lugar de oponerse no es mejor informarse?

Vuelvo a decir si les molesta que se trate  este tema directamente no entren y dejen a quienes quieren participar con algo producitivo realizar sus experiencias, experimentar que sentido tiene impedirselo.
Si ustedes no lo harian bárbaro pero dejen a quiene quieren

Es tanto pedir eso? porque hasta ahora todos los que se han opuesto lo hacen tomado una parte, al que no conoces lo confudira pero quien sabe que no es asi lo va resistir

Quiero un comentario sobre la salida de auido sin transformador del tv Philps, el mismo era el 23TAL327-U

Chequenlo veran que existio y no es un invento mio


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que tema tan interesante y que poco sustento técnico a las opiniones (aparte de Antiworldx)...
> Lamentablemente, esto ya se ha convertido en una lucha del tipo "lo mío es mejor que lo tuyo solo por que yo lo digo ", pero hasta ahora no veo que nadie haya analizado algunos de los links que alguien pasó..y en los que pueden verse cosas interesante...tal como *este*.
> Alguien ha analizado las curvas de *ganancia vs. frecuencia*?...Alguien analizó por que recomiendan poner resistencias en serie cuando los auriculares son de baja impedancia?


 eso eso eso .! este tema me parecio interezante para gente que las hay y mucho en este foro que les gusta hablar de numeros pero no para llegar a hacerlo personal nadie discute que anda mejor o peor sino unos pocos equipos se hubiesen ganado el mercado creo que hay que ayudar a quien lo quiera hacer o sino que hago con todas las valvulas que tengo jaja 


> Y en cuanto al *aporte *de Don Electromecanico:
> Alguien analizó cual es la impedancia de salida reportada en la "tan mentada" configuración _*sin realimentación*_? (suerte para los amantes de "damping factor" ) Alguien analizó como logra bajarla a una fracción de ohm en las última versión?....claro que todo esto sin dejar de lado los informes de precios del amigo Ratmayor...y hay una parva más de cosas para analizar...pero el que no sabe es como el que no vé....


como no se,  no lo veo  entonces pregunto o pido una opinion vamos aunamos fuerzas ya que escrben tanto aportemos.... son proyectos interezantes para los que nos gustan no caigamos siempre en la discucion de los valvulares vs. solido 


damping factor lo estoy poniendo en el buscador


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Unos post más arriba puse un circuito que salio en un libro, y que también fue publicado en un prestigioso magazine dedicado a los tubos ¿Eso tampoco cuenta?
> 
> Visita foros prestigiosos de Audio y vas a ver al nivel que se trata este tema, donde cada uno fue aportando una gran cantidad de cosas y otros preguntando cosas que ayudan a comprender más aún..




podrias aportar nombres por favor?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

RCA desrrollo este tipo de amplificadores, ya lo habia dicho, creo que esta es la tercera, cuando postee el circuito que fue publicado en un libro del autor que esta en dicho post y que salio publicado en los 90 en Glas Audio

Mira una cosa curiosa en mi juventud, existian el 2N3055 y el 2N2955 que no es un complementario exacto, ante una discusión similar descidimos que lo mejor era probar, con los que se conseguian en la argentina nunca anduvieron probamos todos los que habia y quedo como conclusión que no era complementario parecido pero no lo acompañaba...

Años después alguien nos acerca una publicación en usa de un esquema con aquellos transistores en la cual decia que funcionaba muy bien.... entonces dijimos tratar de conseguir el kit alla y algunos trnasistores sueltos
Armamos el kit conseguido afuera y ohhh funciono y bien, se nos ardio la estanteria, probamos con los transistores en el "quemador" y anduvo, modificamos la conclusión, el 2N2955 que llegaba aqui no era de tan buena calidad como el 2N3055.

Es la forma, intercambioi de opinión y a los bifes....

Hay otro caso notable de controversia que aún en la actualidad produce discusiones...

RCA lanzo un conversor analógico digital de bajo coste, eran dos CI y media hasta 1V en 3 digitos multipexados...
En las revistas salieron muchas aplicaciones que lo utilzaban...
Mucha gente nunca lo pudo hacer andar, el problema es que no estabilizaa el 0, se corria y se tejieron mil historias, entre ellas que el circuito rechazaba mejor el ripple de 60 hz de la linea llanqui que los 50 de la nuestra y cosas por el estilo, hasta gente que afirmaba que era una m----a, otros que era una estafa, yo arme uno y tuve el mismo problema, aqui en ciertos valores lo unico que habia eran capacitores de poliester SIC Mallory, alguién me paso el dato  que con capacitores MKT andaba joya, no consegui MKT en ese valor pero habia unos MAC de Siemens le puse eso y santo remedio nunca más se corrio el 0 y lo tengo alli guardado, cuando se arma un trifulca sobre el tema lo saco, y hubo uno que trajo el de el, le saco el capacitor que tenia y le puso uno de los que yo tenia y el 0 quedo quietito.... sin palabras no sabia ni que decir y era uno de los más grandes detractores.....

Asi nos paso con los OTL un amigo hizo el primero con las 6082 y alguién que hacia lo mismo que aqui fue invitado a su casa a comer, mi amigo pone música, cuando empezo a sonar el tipo se dio vuelta y miro el equipo y pregunto que era? mi amigo le dijo por ahora comamos luego le echamos un vistazo si?
Comimos y este estaba ansioso cuando tras los postres decidio hacerle ver el equipo se encontro con 6 tubos por canal y un solo transformador.... y pregunto y la salida? esta abajo?, mi amigo le mostro la parte inferior... no no habia trafos abajo, para este momento ya estaba rojo porque se comenzo a dar cuenta, y le dice bamos a mi taller, llevamos el equipo le conectamos un generador, barredor, y el tiene para plotear los resultados y mi amigo se los dio para que vea lo que ya habia visto en pantalla, este miraba las curvas de repuesta y traspiraba, y mi amigo le dijo, te lo regalo, pero no quiero hablar del tema.... El otro no sabia que decir porque se tenia que comer todas las barbaridades que dijo...

Querido amigo hay miles de discusiones que tienen que ver por ejemplo si la 6L6 es mejor que la KT88 etc, estas discusiones al menos tienen una razón de ser los americanos defendiendo sus tubos y los europeos los de ellos... y por alguna razón extraña para algunos no para quien invetigo un poco del tema hoy se estan relanzando masivamente tubos como el 6AS7 y los 6082, eso incluye al 6C33 que es un tubo imponente, más aún que una KT88, desde siempre se sabe la calidad de auido de los triodos, y que los equipos que llevaron triodos de potencia fueron famosos por su sonido, pero esa configuración los limitaba en potencia de alli el auge del pentodo y tetrodo y presisamaente estos son triodos de potencia dobles de muy baja impedancia......

Pero fijate Coyote, he esperado que alguien diga algo.... y me ha extrañado que no han buscado información y esto demuestra el afan de oponerse sin conocer....

El origen del doble Triodo 6C33 no es otro que los TV color valvulares.... originalmente se diseño para el amplificador vertical de estos aparatos y si hay alguien que sabe algo de esto sabra que la impedancia del yugo vertical es bastante baja, y que el amplificador vertical en escencia es un amplificaor de audio.

el vetical para que no deforme tiene que amplificar muy bien el diente de sierra para uan buena linealidad con buena potencia ya que el haz en un TVC es más duro y se utilizaba sin transformador y porque esto? para evitar que el campo mágnetico de este afectara al TRC por la potencia en juego.

Si buscan cualquier circuito de TV valvular veran que lleva transformador para acoplar la alta impedancia del Tubo a la muy baja del bobinado del yugo....

Busquen y lean, pero lean todo y aprendan, por su origen este peculiar tubo es muy apto para audio y se las dejo picando porque era doble? busquen y se daran cuenta que el OTL existe y desde hace mucho y funciona y muy bien....

Esperaba que uno solo lo comentara, nadie lo hizo y es la señal de hablar sin información, yo lo se desde hace muchos años a esto, pero me lo guarde para mostrarles que hablo y con conocimientos profundos, no porque lei una paginita de internet

Saludos queridos foristas


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Vos crees que un datasheet podes diseñar un equipo clásico de ampli valvular?



¿Y luego de donde sacas tu los parámetros de diseño de los dispositivos? ¿Los datasheet son hojas con números para jugar a la lotería? Creo que no puedo agregar mas al respecto. No tengo palabras para interpretar lo que acabo de leer.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Este tipo de criticas suena a como un grupo de medicos y paramedicos discutiendo el trasplante de corazón.....



Pues... los médicos son los que estan certificados para hacer un transplante de corazón. Otra vez mezclando peras con manzanas y sacando un argumento de la manga.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Que saben de la historia de los tubosn en el mundo?


¿Otra vez con insinuaciones denigrantes?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Como el estado sólido, los tubos tienen sus cosas y hay que conocer sus peculiaridades....


Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero el tema es sobre los OTL valvulares.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Lo OTL, existen y son parte de universo de audiamplificadores a válvulas, se siguen haciendo como un equpo que lleva 10 tubos en cada rama da 100W en 8ohms y 75W en 4 ohms....


Otra vez la ley de ohm miente? A menor resistencia, mayor corriente y por consiguiente, mayor potencia.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> En lugar de oponerse no es mejor informarse?


Tanto para oponerse como para defender argumentos, hay que estudiar muchos años.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Vuelvo a decir si les molesta que se trate este tema directamente no entren y dejen a quienes quieren participar con algo producitivo realizar sus experiencias, experimentar que sentido tiene impedirselo.
> Si ustedes no lo harian bárbaro pero dejen a quiene quieren



No es un asunto personal, pero repito que no se me hace ético que trates de convencer a gente con poca informacion de cosas que en la física no cuadran. ¿Te gustaría que te ofreciera un automóvil con un motor de podadora y mientras te digo que tiene un V8 supercargado?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Es tanto pedir eso? porque hasta ahora todos los que se han opuesto lo hacen tomado una parte, al que no conoces lo confudira pero quien sabe que no es asi lo va resistir


Anteriormente cuando has hecho intromision en otros temas, llegas sin respetar mucho lo que tu pides.

Repito que no se trata de un foro de política. Y si es así que me corrijan. Sería muy respetable de tu parte aceptar que te inclinas por alguna tecnología por gusto personal, aunque no conozcas por completo sus fundamentos, en vez de insultar y calificar de ignorante a cuanto te pregunte al respecto.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 2, 2011)

Vaya aburrimiento de post, y vaya desperdicio de tiempo y conocimientos. El poco tiempo del que dispongo no suelo utilizarlo para discutir, aportar al foro conocimientos y experiencias, no opiniones. Cada uno tenemos nuestra respetable opinión y no la vamos a cambiar. Por favor concluir éstos enfrentamientos y hacernos partícipes de vuestras experiencias, no de vuestras opiniones.Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Para tener 40W sobre 16Ω es necesario manejar una corriente de 2.2A...si  el máximo que admite la 6C33 es 600mA...se va poner un poco roja...


Esa es la corriente en el pico de consumo, y el autor, en el texto, aclara que pueden entregar de picos de 2.5 amperes.
El circuito ha sido "desmenuzado" por ejemplo en este lugar:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2754

Y mi idea de poner 4 válvulas en lugar de 2, no es nada nueva, ya lo hicieron:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/175247-otl-designed-tim-mellow-4-6c33c.html

Y lo mejor es que lo construyeron, y funciona


----------



## pandacba (Feb 2, 2011)

> Para tener 40W sobre 16Ω es necesario manejar una corriente de 2.2A...si el máximo que admite la 6C33 es 600mA...se va poner un poco roja...



Postear esto es tratarnos de ingnorantes, ya que no se tomo la molestia de leer la hoja de datos de la 6
C33, y un desconocimiento total de amplificación.... por un lado todavia a esta altura no cayo que en cada 6C33 hay dos triodos de potencia, y que en un amplificador mínimo se utilizan 1 tubo por cada rama, lo que equivale a que van en paralelo de a dos, y un solo triodo no es el que se encarga de toda la potencia, si estamos hablando de un push pull clase AB la potencia se reparte en  todos los elementos de la la salida, y tomando ese valor te da que tenes 4 triodos con lo cual manejas en cada emiciclo 1.2Amp máximo, y para dos 6C33 generalmente la potencia de salida se fija en 25W con lo cual esta lejos de los valores puestos.

Otro tema y también es por desconocimiento del funcionamiento de los tubos, no es como en los transistores, si bajo la impedancia aumenta la potencia, aqui es al reves, si baja la carga me disminuye la potencia de salida.

Si hubieran leido alguno de los articulos posteados y algunas de las cosas que dije, puse un ejemplo de un equipo comercaial que tiene 10 6AS7 por rama y en la especificación dice 100W sobre 8 ohms y 75W sobre 4 ohms.

Los circuitos posteados con la 6082 que lleva 3 6082, nadie se tomo la molestia de darse cuenta que eso equivale a un total de 6 triodos tres por rama en paralelo para 25W

Otro ejemplo con otro tubo que aún no habia sido mencionado y es equivalente a la 6SA7.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 2, 2011)

Creo adivinar lo que sigue ahora como respuesta (de otros bailes nos conocemos todos).

Dejemos el tono personal en los mensajes y pongámonos más técnicos, por favor, o esto se va a pique. Pido por favor a quienes contesten y a Panda cuando postee la próxima respuesta que así sea.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Esa es la corriente en el pico de consumo, y el autor, en el texto, aclara que pueden entregar de picos de 2.5 amperes.


Efectivamente...luego me dí cuenta que había hecho los cálculos con la corriente de pico, pero si usamos la RMS, los valores son el 70% de los calculados y la potencia de placa es la mitad. Esto es, en lugar de producir los 4W de salida *contínuos *va a producir 5.8W a máxima corriente de placa (600mA), pero con una disipación de 84W...bastante por encima del máximo permitido de 60W...y todo esto trabajando con 16Ω de carga...y me gustaría ver como diseñan ese sistema de parlantes ...pero esa es otra historia.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que lo construyeron, y funciona


Yo no dije que no funcione, lo que digo es que me parece que no es cierta (y por mucho) la potencia que anuncian *con esa configuración de válvulas*...y algo podía suponerse, ya que miden la THD a 2W de potencia de salida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

En la hoja de datos extendida indican que la corriente pico está en el orden de los 1.2 Amperes.
No me extrañaría que manejara más potencia, pero obviamente no lo puedo aseverar. El día que me reorganice, me voy a dar el gusto de probarlo, sea como sea no es una inversión descomunal.
Con respecto a la distorsión, fijate que aclara que la hizo sin realimentación, con realimentación no la pudo medir, no sé a que potencia porque no lo indica, pero lo que decís es cierto, la medición la hizo a 2 watts *sin realimentación*.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Postear esto es tratarnos de ingnorantes*


Si quisiera decirte ignorante, hace tiempo que lo hubiera hecho...y ya estoy arrepentido de haber sido tan paciente, por que la verdad es que no tenés la más pálida idea de electrónica...y tenés que convencerte de una vez por todas que la práctica NO SUPLANTA a la teoría.



pandacba dijo:


> , ya que no se tomo la molestia de leer la hoja de datos de la 6C33, y un desconocimiento total de amplificación.... por un lado todavia a esta altura no cayo que en cada 6C33 hay dos triodos de potencia, y que en un amplificador mínimo se utilizan 1 tubo por cada rama, lo que equivale a que van en paralelo de a dos, y un solo triodo no es el que se encarga de toda la potencia, si estamos hablando de un push pull clase AB la potencia se reparte en  todos los elementos de la la salida, y tomando ese valor te da que tenes 4 triodos con lo cual manejas en cada emiciclo 1.2Amp máximo, y para dos 6C33 generalmente la potencia de salida se fija en 25W con lo cual esta lejos de los valores puestos.


Se puede saber que diablos te has fumado? Toda la información que he dado la he calculado basado en lo que dicen *los* datasheet de la 6C33: tenés uno que subió BT hace tiempo y en la web hay otros cuantos, en especial uno que viene en ruso a la izquierda de la hoja y en inglés a la derecha...
Y si hubieras leído y *entendido* lo que dice el datasheet, hubieras visto que los valores que he dado _*son para ambos triodos internos en paralelo*_.
Pero es como ya he dicho: _el que no sabe es como el que no vé..._



pandacba dijo:


> Otro tema y también es por desconocimiento del funcionamiento de los tubos, no es como en los transistores, si bajo la impedancia aumenta la potencia, aqui es al reves, si baja la carga me disminuye la potencia de salida.


  
Acá nos fuimos al diablo: La electricidad en los tubos se comporta diferente que en los transistores?  ...pucha que son inteligentes los electrones  . Y te pregunto: por que sucede eso en los tubos? 

PD: Estoy desoyendo las indicaciones de Cacho   , pero estas exposiciones siguen siendo un cuento para niños sin ningun aporte sólido para la toma de decisiones. Si no os gusta...iré al averno...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En la hoja de datos extendida indican que la corriente pico está en el orden de los 1.2 Amperes.
> No me extrañaría que manejara más potencia, pero obviamente no lo puedo aseverar.


La corriente de pico no me preocupa tanto, aunque el límite que mencionás es la mitad del requerido para 40W de salida. Mas me preocupa la disipación de placa...se va a terminar hirviendo mal...
El problema es claro: la tensión de polarización de la válvula es muy alta para las tensiones bajas de salida requeridas en audio y eso solo te deja dos soluciones: o parlantes de "alta" impedancia (para trabajar con tensiones altas) o una parva de válvulas en paralelo para bancarse la disipación...y va a terminar saliendo mas caro el collar que el perro.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El día que me reorganice, me voy a dar el gusto de probarlo, sea como sea no es una inversión descomunal.


Eso estaría bueno, tendríamos una referencia "cercana" para ver que sucede...pero no debe ser muy lejano de lo predicho...

PD: Hay que leer *este datasheet*, página 5, cuales son los valores máximos *dependiendo que tanto querés que te dure la válvula*...


----------



## Jessy (Feb 2, 2011)

Para Pandacba ^^ supongo que esto te puede ser de utilidad =) y a otras personas tambien jeje 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Valvulas.php

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2011)

Observese que:



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Postear esto es tratarnos de ingnorantes, ya que no se tomo la molestia de leer la hoja de datos de la 6
> C33, y un desconocimiento total de amplificación....



Mientras que:



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Vos crees que un datasheet podes diseñar un equipo clásico de ampli valvular?



y San Cacho nos sugiere:



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Dejemos el tono personal en los mensajes y pongámonos más técnicos, por favor, o esto se va a pique.



Pandacba: Se te ha dado explicaciones tecnicas de la razón de por que los parámetros que tu argumentas no cuadran con los calculos de diseño, desde tus primeros post donde aseguras que tu puedes oir frecuencias de 21 Khz hasta donde ahora aseguras que las valvulas hacen magia con la potencia. He visto que te basas en opiniones de otros y no propias, sacas datos que tu lees en otro lado sin analizar ( http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11313 ). Es claro que ahi, ni si quiera tu sabias que existian televisiones con salida sin transformador, y una vez que leiste respuestas de otros, veniste aqui a imponer tu idea sin tener idea de su funcionamiento, ya que jamas has aceptado que ese amplificador de TV estaba conectado a una bocina de alta impedancia en el cono.
Además, con respeto a los integrantes de ese foro, no he visto que hagan calculos para comprobar las ideas que se derivan de ese amplificador. 

Cacho: Una disculpa si no es posible dar respuestas técnicas, ya que no se hace seguimiento del tema con esa mentalidad, y lo que mas me extraña es que se nos diga ignorantes y demas de manera abierta, sobretodo a personas tan respetables en este foro como es al maestro EZ. No es posible hablar de forma técnica y de manera constructiva con estas actitudes. Y no solo ha ocurrido en este hilo.

Este hilo me recuerda a los enfrentamientos de los alquimistas contra los pioneros científicos de la epoca del renacimiento. Los números no mienten, las técnicas de análisis y diseño tampoco. Mi intencion es simplemente evitar que el foro entre en una situacion donde los temas y circuitos que se publican, pasen a ser productos del esoterismo donde las personas serias eviten entrar y participar. He visto que la calidad de la informacion de este foro siempre se ha caracterizado por estar en constante progreso y sobre todo, que llegue a exitoso termino y realimente el espíritu de creatividad.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2011)

se podría inaugurar algo nuevo  ,tal cual seguidor del maravillosoaudio ,en este caso seria seguidor de  maravillosavalvulaaudio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y asta se podria reunir una pandilla de los seguidores ,tal cual el maravillosaurio

PD
   aclaro antes que  empiecen ,  lo de la pandilla no es por el panda 
lo digo por  los esquemas que ay en la red que al igual que  los   con  transistores ,el  ampli de 100000 wat y esas cosas


----------



## pandacba (Feb 2, 2011)

En muchos foros internacionales, se habla de este tipo de amplificadores, e incluso semblanzas tomadas de algo serio como el festival del triodo, o una exposición de audio que se realiza en canda de forma habitual, y los comentarios de quienes han participado de esos eventos son más que intresantes

Hay distintas variantes de OTL, una muy conocida que van encontrar en la red es la llamada *Futterman*, que fue desarrollada y presentada por esta persona alla por el 69, si bien funciona bastante bien, el problema encontrado es que la configuración circuital adoptada hace que la impedancia de salida sea un tanto alta en comparación con otras disposiciones.
De alli que la que da mejor resultado es la llamada *Circlotron*

Para ir ubicandonos veamos un ejemplo del primero







Este es uno de los mejorcitos, cuya caracteristica tipica es como es atacado el conjunto final


Este otro es de los llamados Circlotron y que tiene una pequeña pecualiaridad




Como pueden ver es un desarrollo de la RCA y entrega 25W

Lo importante de este diseño realizado en base a la 6082, es que fue utilizado comercialmente y bastante difundido en el pais del norte.
Este circuito se puede llevar a cabo con la 6AS7 que es identica y tiene filamentos a 6.3V
Uno de los principales problemas con los que se tropezo en argentina y que deber ser tenido en cuenta y razón por la cual muchos de esto equipos no llegaron por estas tierras es la siguiente.

En usa las tomas estan normalizadas, la clasicas de patas paralelas, pero habran visto que una es más grande que la otra, para que ingrese en una sola posición. La instalación domiciliaria esta normalizada, una de las patas es siempre masa y la otra el vivo.
Entonces cualquier aparato se puede conectar sin problemas, como aqui se adopto el sistema de dos patas que pueden entrar de cualquier lado, esto consituia un peligro potencial


Otro ejemplo con tubos menos conocidos






El tubo 6336 que es otro doble triodo de potencia de 30W por triodo y tiene una gran ventaja maneja una impedancia de ánodo de 27ohms, en paralelo dan 13.5 ohms, lo que lo convierte junto a la 6C33 en los mejores tubos para OTL.

Quieo hacer un comentario y es el siguiente, cuando empezaron los transistores no extraño a nadie que estos fueran, en su configuración una erencia de los tubos y lo común eran los pushpull clase B y AB con driver también a trasformador prueba de ello son las famosos clon de la Radio Spica que en Argentina se fabricaron millones de unidades en diferentes variantes, con solo tres trnasistores 

Cuando se logran los primeros circuitos sin transformador, estos tambien son OTL y de echo en aquel tiempo asi se los llamaba para diferencialrlos de los que tenian tranformadores, hay numerosas propagandas en revistas de la época, cuando cayo en desuso, los trnasformadores para el estado sólido, paulatinamente se abandono el término OTL, es decir que los circuitos de hoy en dia tan comunes también son OTL'S

Por otro lado es digno de tomar en cuenta que fue la RCA quien introdujo la simetria cuasicomplementaria y permitio hacer amplificadores de mucha potencia, y la configuración la tomaron del OTL que ellos mismo diseñaron y cuyo circuito esta en el post, también se lo conoce como totem pole.

Digamos historiando un poco que esta configuración deriva del amplificador cascode y a unas variantes echas con triodos de baja potencia al notar la calida de sonido que se obtenia, de alli llevarlo a potnecia fue un solo paso...


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se podría inaugurar algo nuevo ,tal cual seguidor del maravillosoaudio ,en este caso seria seguidor de maravillosavalvulaaudio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y asta se podria reunir una pandilla de los seguidores ,tal cual el maravillosaurio
> 
> PD
> aclaro antes que empiecen , lo de la pandilla no es por el panda
> lo digo por los esquemas que ay en la red que al igual que los con transistores ,el ampli de 100000 wat y esas cosas


 siiiiii hay que abrir un tema con maravillosoaudio y colgar todo lo raro y maravilloso que veamos....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> siiiiii hay que abrir un tema con maravillosoaudio y colgar todo lo raro y maravilloso que veamos....



ay  tela para   rato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Como hemos visto las principales técnicas de audio tienen su origen en los tubos de vacio y su posterior implementación en los equipos de estado sólido.

Fue un lógico paso de una tecnologia a la otra, utilizando inicialmente transformadore de exitación y salida, realimentación negativa. y las mismas clases A, B, AB (Para tubos estuvo dividida en AB1 y AB2)

También mencione que los mejores OTL son los llamados tipo ´*Circlotron*, este nombre hoy olivdado surge como una marca registrada de Electro Voice, quien presento su soliditud de patente en 1954 y le fue otorgada en 1958.

En 1951 C. T Hall presenta su solicitud de patente, la que le fue otorgada en 1955.
Dicha solicitud versaba sobre _*Parallel Opposed Power Amplifiers *_, es decir Ampliicador de Potencia de paralelos opuestos refiriendose al modo de trabajar de los tubos(totem pole en paralelo). Esta le fue otorgada bajo la U.S. Patent 2,705,265

No fueron las unicas hubo muchas más

Ironicamente por una cuestión no inerente al diseño todos estos circuitos que estaba catalogados de alta fidelidad se hicieron invialbles por una cuestión económica, dada la nececidad de capacitores para las fuentes de cientos e incluso algunos miles de µf a 200V de ailación o mayor.

Y esto es tal cual, los capacitores electroliiticos de fuente eran tan caros como los propios tubos, razón por la cual es muy común ver en los circuitos un sistema de filtro Π (Pi) es decir capacitor + inductor + capacitor, con este sistema se disminuia drásticamente el tamaño de los capacitores, hoy es mucho más barato un par de buenos capacitores de gran tamaño, y no emplear un inductor...

No obstante entre 1950 y 1960 Electrovoice presento al mercado 8 modelos de OTL desde 15 hasta 100W por canal


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Para ir haciendo pie en el concepto OTL propongo mirar un poco equipos comerciales





Esta radio que data su fabricación de 1956 Por Philips Holanda, tiene como caracterísitca poserr un amplificador OTL, que proporciona 10W de audio

En el archivo adjunto esta una vista parcia de la salida, no es una totem pole, tiene una particularidad, el parlane esta a la salida de dos  amplificadores que trabajan en contrafase...

Es una amplificador en puente? efectivamente es un amplificacdor en puente con tubos, obviamente el predescesor te circuitos como el TDA2002/3/6 TDA203/40/50/60 etc

Es un amplificador OTL en puente... el papá de los actuales

El moddelo es un AG9006 y no es el único, este aparato esta proximo a cumplir sus 55 años


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 3, 2011)

pandacba tendras el circuito en un tamaño mayor por que no logro verlo bien gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Si, eso vi que queda opaco, voy a subir el PDF asi les va ha ser más fácil ampliarlo y correrlo para ver fuente y demas

El esquema esta en la pag 13
Radio Philips de 1956 Mod AG9006 salida de audio OTL de 10W


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Hay más ejemplos de equipos comerciales con salida OTL por ejemplo el AG9015 la salida es totem pole

Ahora vamos a ver la salida de la radio BX2553A que tembién es OTL totem pole y muy similar a la salida del TV Philips posteado anteriormente
El esquema es el que sigue...




Sorprende porque utilza dos tubos que uno diria nada que ver el uno con el otro y tiene una particularidad, no hay inversor de fase previo, la salida de la EL84 via una R de 1K para prevenir oscilanciones maneja la UL41, noten que esta esta conectada como un triodo.
Este esquema data de 1956 y era parte de la radio mencionada y otras

Es de hacer notar que la UL41 que esta conectada como triodo tiene una caid tipica de voltaje de 165V

La EL84 fucniona como un pentodo con un bias de pantalla de 285V
la operación como pentodo permite a esta tener tensiónes de placa tan   bajas como 50V

La UL41 no tiene el requisito de trabajar con tensión de placa inferior a la pantalla

De alli la elección de tubos diferentes, la transconductancia de la UL41 es 9.1mS y la de la EL84 11mS


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 4, 2011)

Panda, quiero meterme en este hilo, porque, si bien no tengo ni idea de válvulas, tengo "algo" de idea de lo que puedo conseguir en el mercado (sobre todo acá en cba, que ya tengo hartos a los vendedores del centro con preguntas ) y lo que no ví, y mirá que pregunté, eh, son parlantes de 800 ohm. Si supuestamente los OTL son para evitar las impedancias altas de los valvulares comunes, por qué este que *es* OTL tiene 800 ohm de impedancia a la salida? Se consiguen parlantes con esas características? porque si de última fueran de 16 ohm, o 32 ohm a lo sumo, poniendo parlantes en serie lo conseguirías, pero hasta llegar a 800 ohm, necesitarías un _montonazo_ de parlantes.

Estoy cerca de algo que ya se haya hablado? leí bastante pero no me queda claro eso.
Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2011)

Coterráneo amigo muy buena tu pregunta y muy buena tu observación, hay cosas que las deje sin aclarar precisamente para eso para ver quien habia leido o no los post.

Paso a aclararte el tema, tanto para la salida del tv como de la radio como bien te has fijado utilizan parlantes con 800 ohms de impedancia, si te fijas en las hojas de datos, la resistencia de placa para la El84/6BQ5 esta en un promedio de 4K dependiendo de la configuración de conección, pero en base a ese tipo de amplificador solo necesita 800 ohms de carga y es lo que los confunde.

Puse esos ejemplos para demostrar que los OTL no es una cosa de hoy en dia y que se hicieroen y se vendieron comercialmente.
Desafortunadamente hoy en dia no se fabrican parlantes con esa impedancia, solo encontrar un TV de esos y sacarlo de alli.
Pero afortunadamente con triodos como la 6082, 6SA7 6332 entre otros y muy en especila gracias al triodo de origen ruso 6C33 que fue descubierto cuando un piloto disidente llevo un MIG25 a Japón, cuando vieron los bondades de este triodo, los japoneses imprtaron este tubo que luego comercializaron como EC33C

Gracias a que estos grupos de triodos dobles de potencia tienen una resistencia muy baja, comparada con  por ejemplo la EL84, que dijimos 4K, el 6C33C tiene una resistencia de anodo de 80 ohms y si con 4K logro hacerlo trabajar optimo con una carga de 800 ohms, imaginate con un tubo que tiene una resistencia de placa 40 veces menor!!! por eso se puden utilizar lo 6C33 directamente con 8 ohms

El tema es que si se quiere calculara la carga como he visto que han posteado es porque se esta omitiendo algo, los tubos tienen algo que se llama transconductancia, e interviene en la ipedancia de carga segun como se conecte el tubo.

Me adelanto un poquito a lo que vengo explicando y te comento
La carga para un amplificador OTL queda definida por
Z=Rp/(2+µ)

Donde 
Z= carga
RP=Resistencia de Placa
µ= transconductancia del tubo

Hay una serie de condicionamientos de como se polarizo y hay que tomar las curvas y tomando de alli valores se llega a valores tan bajos...

Espero que te quede claro, los ejemplos del TV y de la radio, son para mostrar que se utilizaron comercialmente.

Los que  quieran construir uno de estos haganlo con los triodos de potencia, les recomiendo el  6C33C que es el mejor de todos, es un tubo de muy buena calidad y muy robusto, al comprarlo hay que comprar el zócalo para la misma.

He visto en ebay el juego de etos tubos con flete a la argentina en 32 dólares el par y 16 por el flete, lo que da un precio para nada elevado para este muy buen tubo.

Cualquier duda adelante amigo....


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias Cordobés. Igual, creo que sigue siendo un desafío, y un proyecto futuro para mí, porque me falta comprender como un 98% del tema antes de largarme a hacer uno. Y para cuando esté listo, me voy a tirar a hacer algo sencillo, de 5 a 10 watt, como para "ver" qué se siente. Ví en _Celsius_, un kit de válvulas (no tengo ni idea cuáles) con el diagrama del amplificador  todo a menos de 100 pesos. (creo que era de 3 watt). Voy a seguir leyendo, cuando me largue, seguro voy a necesitar ayuda cercana  

Gracias compañero! Muy clara la tiene usted!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2011)

Me alegro que te animes aunque sea ha hacer algo sencillo, es la forma de empezar y te animo a seguir adelante, y no hay problema por la ayuda, tendras toda la que necesites.
Habras visto en Celcius las 6L6-GT, estan tentadora s jeje

Imaginate a los técnicos que venian de trabajar solo con tubos, y de pronto irrumpe en el mercado algo más chiquito que el más chico de los capacitores con tres patas y se llaman trans que? a si transistores 
¿?, esos años fueron duros, auguraban el fracaso de los mimos, gente que se resistio a entendenderlo y a trabajar con ellos, lo que origino tres bandos, los que trabajaban solo con tubos, los que trabajaban solo con estado sólido, y los que no tuvieron ningún problema en sumar la nueva tecnologia... no era tan fácil aprender, era todo tan nuevo, que yo recuerdo se hablaba de una frase acuañda en una propagnda de una revista, "más fácil, que conseguir una resistencia de 1/4W" cuando yo empece habia hasta de 1/8 sin problemas y no entendia, pero claro, al comienzo no era tan asi, las resittendcias típicas que habia, eran de 1W la más chica, muy raras las de 1/2W, pero tene en cuenta que una de 1W podia llegara a tener 2cm de largo o más..... conseguir capacitores de bajo voltaje era otra odisea
Para peor los que empezaron eran los transistores de germanio, que por ser más fácil optener tipod pnp, se utilizaba positivo a masa, lo que complicaba y bastante las cosas y para peor, el transistor es undispositibo que amplifica coriente, los tubos amplifican tensión, y encima el tipo pnp seria como un tubo que funciona al reves, lo cual no venia, eso motivo que muchos fueran reacios a aprender y adoptarlos, produciendose menudas discuciones en los comercios entre seguidores y detractores.
Hubo gente, que ante el augge de las radioportatiles y como no queria cambiar se dedico a otra cosa

Yo alcance a trabajar con tubos, tanto en audo como en TV, ese TV con esa etapa de audio, las he podido escuchar, una lástima la cantidad de esos parlantes que se tiraron, si encueantro una foto la subo, teninan la bobina adelante, no como los parlantes convencionales y realmente eran de muy alta calidad, incluos hugo gente que le hizo cambiar la bobina de 800 por otra de 8 o 4 ohms y el sonido de esos parlantes era muy bueno, a no dudarlo Philips en audio siempre fue pionera

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> 6L6


mira lo que esta esperando para hacer!!!!!!! algo 6l6 marca "argentina" made in usa y las 3 el 34 philips


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

A que bueno pero esa 6L6 parecen metálicas, donde viste esto?


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> A que bueno pero esa 6L6 parecen metálicas, donde viste esto?


en una caja en una estanteria de mi casa ja ja ja las compre son de uso militar aca en argentina y si son metalicas tienen espesificaciones mecanicas mas robustas que las comunes

la isea es hacer un single con tres en paralelo de 6l6 y otro  single con las el 34


----------



## electrodin (Feb 7, 2011)

Vaya, aún temgo mucho por aprender sobre valvulas, es muy interesante leer de ellas.

gracias pandacba y a todos por compartir sus experiencias y conocimientos.
y sobre los OTL, ya lo tengo mas claro.


----------



## fdpa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola he visto esta conversación y me ha parecido interesante.
Yo me estoy haciendo on OTL circlotron con 4 tubos 6C33 por canal. Si a alguien le interesa...
tengo las placas hechas a falta de ensamblarlo y probarlo. Es un hibrido ya que el inversor de fase lo hago con un integrado DRV134. Y  los tubos los ataco con un mosfet. si a alguien le interesa intentaria poner por aqui los esquemas.
Saludos atodos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Claro que nos interesa, comparti el esquema que empleaste, subi fotos y comentanos tus impresiones una vez terminado.
Posiblemente a los puristas no les agrade, pero en general los que nos interesa en serio esta cuestión todas las propuestas son bienvenidas de alli la importancia de concoer tus impresiones luego.

Yo estoy preparando con los mismos tubos un proyecto pero en mi caso es todo valvular

Asi que esperamos tus posts, para concocer más....


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 5, 2011)

aca les dejo unos temas lindos para leer y conocer este mundo de los OTL sigamos mostrando que hay mucha gente que no lo conoce y no caigamos en lo comun de discutir si es mejor o peor solo disfrutemos,,,, parezco la abuela ablando

http://buy-home-electronics.com/es/circlotron.html

http://www.atma-sphere.com/products/index.html


----------



## fdpa (Mar 10, 2011)

Aqui os dejo el ampli que me estoy montando


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Es un híbrido, se aleja un poco del sentido, de un OTL con driverss de triodos, dada la calidad tradicional del trioddo en la pureza del sonido que entrega....
Cuando lo tenga comentanos los resultados


----------



## razorclaus (Abr 7, 2011)

Acá les dejo algunos esquemas  haber si alguien se anima a des-enmarañarlos. Les paso también el link donde encontraran algunos mas.
http://www.audiodesignguide.com/otl/
http://www.tubetvr.com/otl.html   y su mail.hans.w.beijner@ericsson.com


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 7, 2011)

razorclaus dijo:


> Acá les dejo algunos esquemas haber si alguien se anima a des-enmarañarlos. Les paso también el link donde encontraran algunos mas.
> http://www.audiodesignguide.com/otl/


 
esta pagina esta barbara...! buen aporte
con respecto a los circuitos el tema son las valvulas 6c33 pero tambien son buenos circuitos solo que uno no dice los elementos



			
				Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Alguno de ustedes ha oido hablar del Fantastron?


 
por lo que estuve leyendo es un generador de ondas diente de sierra, y este buen hombre lo uso como amplificador de audio....a mi creeer hacelo andar si podes,,,, o si te tocan esos dias de niebe como se ve por la ventana del taller de este hombre y no podes salir de tu casa por unos cuantos dias http://arambajk.blogspot.com/2010_12_01_archive.html


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

Razorclauss gracias en mi caso esas páginas ya las conocia, ninguna de ellas es nueva pues llevan bastante tiepoe en la red, en mi caso particular a la primera no la puse porque hay algunos errores que pueen prestarse a confusión si no se conoce a fondo este tipo de amplificadores, al igual que otras que dan por nacido a este tipo de amplificador en los finlaes de los 60, principios de los 70, lo cual no es asi y parte de lo por mi posteado ya demuestra que historicamente el OTL es muy anterior al descubrimiento del transistor y que se comercializaron como los equipos Philips que puse de ejemplo...

A otras páginas no ls pongo porque estan en inglés y al traducirlas el traductor tira cosas que desconciertan per ser una teminolopica muy particular que debe traducirse como una expresión

El tema del tubo 6C33 fue tratado en otro hilo causando una gran discusión por lo que preferi ir en forma históirca y cuando llegue el momento hablar del triodo ruso, toda la historia alrededor de el y que si bien no se consigue en plaza es posible comprarlo en el exterior no siendo un tubo caro pero debe comprarse con su zócalo especial dado el gran tamaño del mimso y su peso.

Para cuando llegue ese momento tal vez ya tengo funcionando o este en proceso mi unidad con los 6C33.

Circuitos hay muchos, solo vos subiendo los que son viables realmente porque hay muchos que son solo un dibujo ya que los valores de sus componentes no permtirian su funcionamiento o lo harian muy mal

En breve proseguiremos con más ejemplso y la descripción detallada de su funcionamiento

El llamado Fantastron, lo único que tiene es que es un poco más eficiente, pero hata alli nomás, las señales al osciloscopio dejan mucho que desear, perdiendo la principal ventaja dle OTL su calidad sin distorción y el amplisimo rango de frecuencia plana que posee, encareciendo el conjunto, como curiosida e investigación vale, pero para nada para uso y disfrute, ya que esta muy lejos en ese sentido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

Encontrado por allá, al fondo a la derecha (No hay mas data)


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Encontrado por allá, al fondo a la derecha (No hay mas data)


Ahhhhh, Claro, solo resistencias Allen Bradley. ¿Y los cables de conexión de Adamantio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhhhh, Claro, solo resistencias Allen Bradley. ¿Y los cables de conexión de Adamantio?



Esta equivocado, el Adamantio no es buen conductor.
Para esta aplicación se sugiere conductores de Hidrógeno Metálico.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2011)

Pero que tonto que soy. 
Tendré que ir un weekend a Júpiter para traer un poco de Hidrógeno Metálico. No lo se. Quizás mande a la suegra.


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Encontrado por allá, al fondo a la derecha (No hay mas data)


 tendras la pagina de donde lo encontraste por que no dice la impedancia de salida, ni donde conseguir el Hidrógeno Metálico


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Maneja de 200 a 600 ohms a la salaida se lo puede hacer bajar más con uno pequeños cambios, o agregando un tercer tubo en cuyo caso las ipedancias caen a la mitad
Hay otro diseño que maneja 32 ohms recordemos que estamos hablando, de un amplificador de auricularres, donde solo se necesitan unos cuantas centenas de mW para su cometido.

Esta topologia encuadra dentro de los Cathode Follower(seguidores catódicos) tambien poco conocida, y d la cual también hubo sus versiones comerciales.....

Luego estan la realizaciones de Macintosh en donde aparte de la sallida ultralineal, hay un bobinado para ampos, cátodos..... estos equipos gozaron de merecida fama por la calidad de su sonido y la tencnoloiga aplicada en su construcción, pero es otra historia que ya veremos a su debido tiempo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 25, 2011)

El circuito en cuestión pertenece a lo que llamarios Cathode Followers
En los sistemas Cahtode Follower, la impedancia del transformador es mucho más baja, por lo tanto mucho menos crítico, y al tener una menor inductancia mejora las carácteristicas de respuesta y al THD.

Como habiamos comentado ya anteriormente la disposición de salida apilada, tuvo so origen en los tubos como prácticamente todo la electrónica concocida y luego se aplico a los transistores

Asimismo vimos que hubo equipos comerciales como las radios que hicieron uso de esta técnica, pero no fueron los únicos, Philps aprovechanco la calidad del sonido de los TV(se hace en FM) los aplico en númerosos modelos para aprovechar al máximo las cualidadesd de este tipo de amplificador y del audio del TV


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Maneja de 200 a 600 ohms a la salaida se lo puede hacer bajar más con uno pequeños cambios, o agregando un tercer tubo en cuyo caso las ipedancias caen a la mitad
> Hay otro diseño que maneja 32 ohms recordemos que estamos hablando, de un amplificador de auricularres, donde solo se necesitan unos cuantas centenas de mW para su cometido.
> 
> Esta topologia encuadra dentro de los Cathode Follower(seguidores catódicos) tambien poco conocida, y d la cual también hubo sus versiones comerciales.....
> ...


........

...como llego a la conclusion de que puede tolerar impedancias de 600Ω, de que la topologia seguidor catodico es poco conocida, y que ademas termina comparando el amplificador de auriculares con un amplificador mcintosh me intriga en absoluto...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 26, 2011)

(sin mencionar que violo una norma del foro al revivir un tema...)


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 26, 2011)

Hmmm... una clave... la ley de ohm... con eso se sabe si los cálculos cuadran... Mmmm, no esta permitido postear repetidas veces para mantener top el tema...


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Muchas técnicas que fueron muy buenas por causas de los patentamiento y no dar licencias acordes, impidieron que muchos muy buenos diseños quedaran en proyectos cuando sus inventores y desarrolladores no pudieron plamasrlo en la practica, y en muchos casos cuando la licencia estuvo disponible ya habia pasado demasiado tiempo.....

Algunas escepciones son como el caso de McIntosh, que si bien reguardo su trabajo con patentes si logro plasmar sus proyectos y posicionars desde el vamso en la cima de los amplificadores y lograr una continuidad en el tiempo.

Al respecto cabe recordar ejemplos históricos de este tipo de maniobras, por ejemplo Henry Ford patento el V8, razónpor la cual durante varias decadas fue el único fabricante la competencia solo podia hacer 6 cilindros u 8 en linea pero no motores de 8 en V hasta que vencio la patente....

Y en el caso que nos toca, los europeos patentaron el pentodo razón por la cual los americanos se las debieron arreglar con los tetrodos...

La hisotria demuestra que se mantuvo durante muchos años tipos de tubos, que luego por razones de competencia ´tecnica, se hicieron campios como por ejemplos tubos miniatura de gran potencia y la llegada de Triodos de muy baja resistencia de placa, la aparción de la TV color trajo aparejada algunos inconvenintees con tantos cmpos magneticos que afectavan al cinescopio....

Esto obligo a la utilzación de sistemas apilados que trabajran directamente sobre las bobinas del yugo sin utilzar el clásico tranformador.....

A su vez algunos fabricantes se encargaron de desarrollar algunos tubos con impedancias de placas muy bajas con el fin de ser utilzados en los veticales de este tipo de televisor...

La aparción de estos tubos(un tanto tardía, posibilito su uso en audio )

Pronto algunos diseñadores de audio le encontraron otra aplicación a estos tubos, que aunque sus requerimientos de frecuencias eran bajos eran capaz de exceder largamente la banda de audio

Esto vino de perillas para llevar a la práctica amplificadores OTL

El descubrimiento de los tubos rusos, en el avión de un piloto disidente llevado a japónm permitio conocer este nuevo componente que sorprendio por su muy baja resistencia de placa comparada con las válvulas tradicioneales....

Empezando por jaón que importo de rusia gran cantidad de estos tubos resurgieron la aplicación de amplificadores sin tranformador de salida.

Muchos se resiten a aceptar este tipo de amplificadrores por centrar su mira en los amplificadores clásicos, pero hemos demostrado que se utilzaron comercialmente cons gran suceso, posicionando comercialmente muy bien a quienes emplearon este tipo de amplificador, sobre todo con la llegada de la FM.

Pero estas mismas personas, se olvidan que los primeros tiempos de los semiconductores, todos los amplificadores de audio llevaban trnasformador debido a que las impedancias que podian manejar eran mucho más elevadas que la de los parlantes razón por la cual el uso de transformadores era una norma


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Continuando con el aporte de circuitos comerciales con esta técnica






Este equipo es uno bi amplificado


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2011)

¿Altavoces de 800Ohms? ¿Esta bien escrito ese valor?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Si el valor es correcto, si lees desde más atras, esta explicado el porque

Otro ejemplo con tubos más conocidos como el PL84, idem a la EL84/6BQ5 salvo el filamento





Este es un excelente diseño ruso de muy buen desempeño con el tubo ruso 6C19 antesesor del revolucionario 6C33C que con su bájisima impedancia de cátodo unas 25 veces menos que los tubos clásicos permie tener salidas directo a parlantes estandarizados


----------



## Tarkus (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, me sumo a este hilo porque estoy buscando un circuito para armar un ampli valvular en funcion de que dispongo de algunos pocos triodos tanto de potencia como para preamplificacion.
El primer orden de prioridad es para las 6AS7, tengo cinco marca GEC inglesas (en realidad son CV2523) y estoy pensando en un OTL, pero son pocos los circuitos OTL para cuatro valvulas, para dos canales, y no se si voy a poder conseguir una impedancia de salida para manejar una caja standard de aprox 91db.
Me tienta mucho la idea de no usar trafo de salida por algunos comentarios que he visto de una amplia respuesta en frecuencias, tengo una agradable experiencia con un viejo amplificador Philips con salida de 800 Ohms con cuatro EL86, a los que les hice los trafos porque no tenia los parlantes originales, (en Tekson) y tenia unos agudos realmente exquisitos.
Por otra parte estoy analizando un SE, pero hay quienes dicen que las 6AS7 no son tan lineales como las clasicas 2A3 o 300B y que por lo tanto tendrian alguna distorsion armonica.
Con respecto a la parte de pre y drivers tengo mas alternativas, las clasicas 12aXX ECC88 y algunas mas.
Aguardo sugerencias en lo posible de experiencias realizadas aun a nivel experimental
Slds.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2011)

Tarkus coterráneo, bienvenido, por fin alguien que esucho, los OTL philips, yo tube la oportunidad de hacerlo
 con los parlantes originales de 800 ohms y te enamoras de ese sonido... 
Si conseguis una más podes armar el circuito que tien tres por canal, y con 2 vas a necesitar un poco más de ohmiaje a la salida pero te va a funciona igual

Si más adelante podes comprarte las 6C33C, te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir y te van a envidiar tu equipo...

Si queres hacer algo con triodos de potencia celcius tiene las 811 que también es un muy buen triodo, y el trafo de salida, se lo podes encargar a Transcor esta por La Valleja, subiendo desde el centro antes de pasar el puente casi frente al ACV, por la misma calle al frente venden material para bobinado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2011)

Acá hay un hombre que los diseña y vende en Bs. As.
http://www.naturalsound.com.ar/asl/index.htm
Bue....es el de la 6C33 que da vueltas por media web, pero la ha ensayado y está la info de las pruebas en el sitio.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

Gracias EZavalla por esa info, esta bueno saber que aqui alguien lo esta haciendo, 
Es cierto hay muchos circuitos dando vueltas, yo en particular estoy con unos de origen japones, ya que estos tipos ponen un circuito y te muestran todos los resultados, de echo fueron de los primeros en utizarlos para este tipo de amplificadores tras ser descubierto la 6C33 en el MiG25 del ruso disidente.

Por otro lado también, tengo varios enayos echos en tierras rusas, con abundante información, y me queda revisar esquemas echo en los paises del este europeo, con google no se encuentra nada por esos lados, empece con un link que me paso un colega de uno de esos paises en otro foro, y bueno, encontre que hay de todo y para hacer dulce con proyectos de toda clase, y por sobre todo muy bien documentados

Un abrazo Eza


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por otro lado también, tengo varios enayos echos en tierras rusas, con abundante información, y me queda revisar esquemas echo en los paises del este europeo, con google no se encuentra nada por esos lados, empece con un link que me paso un colega de uno de esos paises en otro foro, y bueno, encontre que hay de todo y para hacer dulce con proyectos de toda clase, y por sobre todo muy bien documentados
> 
> Un abrazo Eza



siempre hablando de 6C33 o hay con otras valvulas???


----------



## Tarkus (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, despues de analizar una buena pila de circuitos tomé mi desicion basada en las siguiente premisa, que consiste en utilizar la mayor cantidad de material que tenga disponible, (por cierto bastante limitante)  pero es parte del desafio, voy a utilizar el circuito publicado en la revista elektor 6AS7 push pull con relativamente buena documentacion y valvulas bastante estandard en pre y driver, 12AX7 y 12AU7, alimentacion negativa de bias (50V).
El circuito del amplificador me parecio bien resuelto, un tanto pobre en la parte de alimentacion, por lo tanto en ese punto me voy a apoyar en el boletin tecnico Nro 57 de Svetlana donde detallan un circuito muy parecido solo que con 300B y mucho mas elaborado especialmente en la parte de alimentacion, y haciendo incapié en la importacia de esta en la calidad global del sonido.
Por lo tanto el proyecto aponer en marcha seria pre 12AX7 o 5751, driver 12AU7, salida una 6AS7 en push pull por canal, circuito elektor. Alimentacion, rectificacion por diodos (rapidos) regulacion 12AX7 y dos 6AS7 para ambos canales.
Con respecto a los transformadores de salida los voy a hacer construir en un proveedor local y en este punto es donde encuentro una ventaja en utilizar este tipo de valvulas, es que al tener una resistencia de placa tan baja facilita mucho el diseño de trafo de salida puesto que solo tendrá 2K de placa a placa.
Si bien no he comenzado con la construccion del mismo, ya tengo los diagramas de circuitos finales cosa que al menos para mi es vital definir el proyecto, en unos cuantos deias les comento los avances.
saludos a todos. 
PD, doy vueltas y caigo en la gloriosa elektor...

Va el boletin tecnico de Svetlana, y el circuito de la elektor

www.tube-town.net/info/sed-technotes/.../technoteNo57.html


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 3, 2011)

Buena eleccion... cuando empiezas a armarlo?


----------



## Tarkus (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola, empiezo ya, lo primero fue mandar a presupuestar la construccion de los trafos de salida y alimentacion, y esta semana compro los zocalos (que no tengo) y estoy viendo el tema chasis.
un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 3, 2011)

Los zócalos son caros, los nuevos... Bueno es relativo, depende de en cuanto consigas las válvulas... yo las he visto en aproximadamente 5 obamas...


----------



## Tarkus (Jul 4, 2011)

A las valvulas ya las tengo a todas, incluso tengo un par de 6336 que es la que utiliza el circuito de regulacion, y los zocalos aqui cuestan aprox lo que vos comentas entre 4 y 5 obamas.
Lo mas costoso son los trafos, por suerte consegui un bobinador con muchos años de experiencia en trafos de audio.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Como  te tratan las eladas? yo también soy de Córdoba

Supongo que los trafos se los encargaras a Transcord......

La tensión esta bien ya que se trata de un clase A

Por otro lado, este no seria el lugar correcto, para el posteo de tu proyecto, ya que este trata en exclusiva los equipos que no utiilzan transformador en la salida

Como podras haber visto  con ese mismo tubo se puede hacer si tienes al menos tres de ellos


El echo que tenga más tensión el circuito con la 300, se debe a la carácteristica de este tubo 

Para el chasis tenes dos opciones, lo haces vos mismo o se lo encargas a una firma que hace gabinetes que esta en barrio norte(Guiñazú)



electromecanico dijo:


> siempre hablando de 6C33 o hay con otras valvulas???



Si te fijas bien, hay varios circuitos mostrando otro tipo de tubos

El tema de la 6C33C es su bajísima impedancia de placa, que la hace más que adecuada para este tipo de amplificadores

Es como si hablamos de alta calidad en push pull y solo mencionaremos dos tubos la KT88 y el 6550, Si bien hay un competidor como la EL156, que es bastante dificil de conseguir al igual que su zócalo, de alli que solo se able prácticamente solo de las dos primeras


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 6, 2011)

gracias panda te preguntaba por tu comentario de lo que habias conseguido ""muy bien documentados"" en esas paginas gracias por la respuesta fijate de poder subir algo de esa info para chusmiarlaa


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

En esas páginas que comente, si hay mucha info por sobre todo sobre la 6C33C ya que esta es de origen ruso, y fue estudiada por los japoneses tras el escape de un piloto ruso en un mig25, al ver la nobleza de este tubo ellos la importaron a japón, y de alli su gran difusión, hay otro triodo como el 6c18, pero las carácteristicas de una muy baja impedancia de placa, hace a este triodo inigualble por otro tubo, para la construcción tanto de equipos OTL, y push pull y sitemas simil mcintosh


----------



## tatajara (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola a todos
Rescate de unas radios de comunicaciones viejas 6 válvulas que diría que andan 
Me gustaría armar un amplificador con estas (si sirven), pero sin el trafo de salido como dice el titulo porque se me hace medio imposible conseguirlos o fabricarlos, lo único que tenían estas eran unos tubos de pbc con un bobinado de alambre 
Acá les dejo unas fotos de las válvulas
Quiero que me aconsejen y una manito si es posible porque nunca arme un amplificador a válvulas
Saludos y gracias
tatajara


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 13, 2011)

Con esas valvulitas, puedes usar un trafo de línea sin problemas para la salida y trabajara perfectamente... son de alta corriente.


----------



## tatajara (Jul 13, 2011)

Haaa gracias anti 
Alguien me aconseja algún diagrama, estoy buscando alguno por el foro
Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 13, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Rescate de unas radios de comunicaciones viejas 6 válvulas que diría que andan
> Me gustaría armar un amplificador con estas (si sirven), pero sin el trafo de salido como dice el titulo porque se me hace medio imposible conseguirlos o fabricarlos, lo único que tenían estas eran unos tubos de pbc con un bobinado de alambre
> Acá les dejo unas fotos de las válvulas
> ...


hayy poweer en esas valvulas podes armar algo lindo  vamos a mirar a ver que te podemos pasar alguien aca en el foro hablo de de las 6dq6 no me acuerdo que armo algo simple de buena potencia vamos a buscar


----------



## pandacba (Jul 13, 2011)

Tartajara

Si bien el destino directo de le 6DQ6 o su equivalente europeo, la EL36, era la salida horizontal de los Televiores, también fue muy utilzada en equipos de aficionado de RF, ya que era posible obtener una interesante potencia, por ejemplo aqui en mi ciudad, hace años se diseño lo que se llamo el cordobesito, un transmisor BLU de unos solidos 30W RF en antena, todo realizado con materiales standard.

Casi no se conoce hasta esa época su utilización en audio, ya que habia en existencia una adecuada cantidad de tubos para su aplicación en audio, por lo cual en la literatura hasta esa época es casi inexistente al respecto.

No obstante, yo poseo un amplificador que etoy restaurando, que fuera realizado por unos de mis tios, quien dominaba espectacularmente tanto la técnica de los tubos como de los semiconductore

Se trata de un push pull con dos tubos EL36, pero en realidad estaba planeado para otro tubo.

En el revival de los tubos, hay gente que a probado en audio cuanto tubo a caido en sus manos, cosa que nadie hubiere echo en pleno auge de los mismos.

Si bien no es el más adecuado de los tubos, puede implementarse una aplicación que despues pueda llevar un tubo de mejor calidad para audio como la EL34/6CA7 perfectamente.

Vere de subirte algunos esquemas que podrian ser lo más adecuados

Si se consiguieran en la actualidad parlantes de 800 ohms se podria intentar un OTL como el philips mostrado en el presente hilo

No se donde vives para sugerirte como obteer los transformadores


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tartajara
> 
> Si bien el destino directo de le 6DQ6 o su equivalente europeo, la EL36, era la salida horizontal de los Televiores, también fue muy utilzada en equipos de aficionado de RF, ya que era posible obtener una interesante potencia, por ejemplo aqui en mi ciudad, hace años se diseño lo que se llamo el cordobesito, un transmisor BLU de unos solidos 30W RF en antena, todo realizado con materiales standard.
> 
> ...




perdon no, pero fahey, decoud, chicara, calsel y tantas otras marcas argentinas de la epoca  que fabricaban equipos para instrumentos musicales, han usado 6DQ6B en la decada del 60 y 70, precisamente porque era una valvula mas que economica en comparacion con las EL34, las 6L6GC y las KT66/KT77/KT88


----------



## tatajara (Jul 13, 2011)

Gracias por tu explicación pandacba 
Soy de santa fe cerca de rosario
Yo quería armar uno para escuchar su sonido que por lo que leí y escuche es muy bueno y como tenia esas válvulas deje las aprovecho  jeej
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

Que tal, tartajara, en rosario hay quien hace trafos para equipos valvulares deja que me fijo y te paso el dato, te animo a que  lo lleves a la práctica, conta con toda nuestra ayuda y sobre todo experiencia en el caso de aquellos que hemos trabajado con tubos hasta el final de su reinado y ahora en el resurgimiento.
Asi que lo que necesite o dudas que tengas no dudes en consultar


----------



## tatajara (Jul 17, 2011)

Bueno muchas gracias panda
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Continuando con el hilo original otro excelente tubo para hacer un OTL, es el 6336 es un triodo doble de potnecia que tiene una resistencia de planca de tan solo 200 ohms cada placa, las dos en paralelo nos dejan interesantes 100 ohms dos tubos nos darian 50 ohms y en la disposición que ya vimos pudend atacar directamente un parltante de 16-8 ohms con las inigualables ventajas que eso supone.

Tambien adiciona la hoja de datos de dicho tubo


----------



## nicolas1994 (Dic 29, 2011)

hola que tal, so medio novato en la electronica, ya cree algunos  amplificadores y potencias, pero nunca cree nada a valvulas, y es un  tema que me interesa mucho, queria saber si me podian dar una mano con  algunas valvulas que encontre en casa y queria saber si me servian para  crear un amplificador o que otra valvula tendría que conceguir para  poder hacerlo y si tenían algun esquema desde ya muchas gracias por su  tiempo, las valvulas que tengo son 2 1b3gt, 1 6dq6b, 1 dy802, 1 6aw8a y 1  ey88


----------



## arielcaso (Jun 6, 2012)

hola, no se si el tema esta medio abandonado, disculpen si no lei todo el thread, pero que pasa si se le pone un parlante de 1000 ohms o 3000 ohms a un ampli valvular sin transformador, no andaria como uno valvular con transformador, pero con mejores características aun? como seria el tema del damping? yo puedo modificar cualquier parlante a cualquier impedancia conservando su potencia y demás características como masa movil, resonancia, xm mat, etc. yo estoy en Neuquen capital, si les interesa chiflen. 
saludos


----------



## luismc (Oct 11, 2016)

En operación normal, un triodo se polariza con tensión positiva en la placa y con una tensión Vgk negativa (tensión rejilla-cátodo).
En operación invertida, la placa se polariza en tensión negativa y la rejilla en tensión positiva, intercambiando los papeles entre sí, es decir, la placa actuará como rejilla y la rejilla actuará como placa.
Lo que se consigue es una impedancia de salida muy baja, del orden de 1/gm, así si una válvula tiene una gm de 10 mS, tendremos una rp de tan solo 100 ohm.
Esto nos permite montar un OTL (ampli de tubos sin trafo de salida) con cierta facilidad.
Dejo un artículo de Steve Bench donde explica más en profundidad el asunto y muestra un amplificador con triodo invertido y sin trafo de salida (OTL) con un triodo 5687, consiguiendo 1,8w de potencia sobre 8 ohm y con un sonido remarcable según palabras del propio Bench:

Inverted Triodes - Steve Bench


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> En operación normal, un triodo se polariza con tensión positiva en la placa y con una tensión Vgk negativa (tensión rejilla-cátodo).
> En operación invertida, la placa se polariza en tensión negativa y la rejilla en tensión positiva, intercambiando los papeles entre sí, es decir, la placa actuará como rejilla y la rejilla actuará como placa.
> Lo que se consigue es una impedancia de salida muy baja, del orden de 1/gm, así si una válvula tiene una gm de 10 mS, tendremos una rp de tan solo 100 ohm.
> Esto nos permite montar un OTL (ampli de tubos sin trafo de salida) con cierta facilidad.
> ...


!!!!Cielo Santo, Batman una valvula polarizada ao revés ,en 40 años es la  premera ves que "veo" hablar eso !!! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 16, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Dejo un artículo de Steve Bench donde explica más en profundidad el asunto y muestra un amplificador con triodo invertido y sin trafo de salida (OTL) con un triodo 5687, consiguiendo 1,8w de potencia sobre 8 ohm y con un sonido remarcable según palabras del propio Bench:
> 
> Inverted Triodes - Steve Bench



Has leído mal el artículo, con una válvula no logras nada, *se necesitan 10 válvulas 5687 conectadas en paralelo para lograr 1,8 W .-*
Desde el lado de lo experimental puede ser valedero , ahora desde el punto de vista fáctico, no vale la pena para nada , es totalmente anti-económico,y sumamente anti-práctico, por lo menos desde mi punto de vista .-



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## luismc (Oct 17, 2016)

Este es un circuito más para la curiosidad que otra cosa.
Bueno, siendo picajosos, económicamente sigue siendo más barato 10 tubos 5687 que un buen trafo de salida.
Aún así tampoco me lo construiría a no ser que tuviera unos altavoces super-sensibles.
La verdad es que siempre tuve mucha curiosidad por los OTL, sigue siendo mi asignatura pendiente, pero me echa para atrás siempre el mismo tema de la eficiencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 19, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Este es un circuito más para la curiosidad que otra cosa.
> *Bueno, siendo picajosos, económicamente sigue siendo más barato 10 tubos 5687 que un buen trafo de salida.*
> Aún así tampoco me lo construiría a no ser que tuviera unos altavoces super-sensibles.
> La verdad es que siempre tuve mucha curiosidad por los OTL, sigue siendo mi asignatura pendiente, pero me echa para atrás siempre el mismo tema de la eficiencia.



Bueno, siendo quisquillosos, sigues equivocado, 1 tubo 5687 NOS, vale promedio y para abajo, 20 Dólares U.S.A, fíjate en ebay USA, ebay España, SND tubes sale, tube world, etc., etc., entonces se necesitaría +- 200 Dolares USA para comprar los 10 tubos 5687 necesarios para erogar 1,8 W, todo un despropósito .-
Un transformador pequeñito de salida de audio para 5W single-ended de calidad, hecho con laminación de grano orientado M6, por ejemplo el EDCOR GXSE5, vale 19,16 Dólares USA ; Ver: http://www.edcorusa.com/gxse5-55k
Hay una diferencia de 10 a 1 a favor del transformador .-
Incluso, si alguien tuviera la oportunidad de conseguir las válvulas 5687 NOS, por ejemplo a mitad del valor promedio : 10 Dólares USA c/u, la diferencia seguiría a favor del transformador por 5 a 1.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## luismc (Oct 19, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Bueno, siendo quisquillosos, sigues equivocado, 1 tubo 5687 NOS, vale promedio y para abajo, 20 Dólares U.S.A, fíjate en ebay USA, ebay España, SND tubes sale, tube world, etc., etc., entonces se necesitaría +- 200 Dolares USA para comprar los 10 tubos 5687 necesarios para erogar 1,8 W, todo un despropósito .-



Me refiero a un trafo de calidad, como Lundahl por ejemplo, que anda por los 200 Euros. Un trafo un poquito más elaborado con núcleo C core. Desde luego son los que yo uso habitualmente, salvo unos Welter que van realmente bien para según que cosa, como en un Push-Pull en el que lo he montado. 

Y las 5687 se pueden encontrar relativamente fácil a unos 15 Euros.
Pero vamos, que dependerá de lo que elijamos, será una cosa u otra.



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 19, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Me refiero a un trafo de calidad, como Lundahl por ejemplo, que anda por los 200 Euros. Un trafo un poquito más elaborado con núcleo C core. Desde luego son los que yo uso habitualmente, salvo unos Welter que van realmente bien para según que cosa, como en un Push-Pull en el que lo he montado.
> 
> Y las 5687 se pueden encontrar relativamente fácil a unos 15 Euros.
> Pero vamos, que dependerá de lo que elijamos, será una cosa u otra.



Edcor, es una buena marca americana, de calidad, núcleo grano orientado M6, y buenas prestaciones, el modelo para *5W* que mencioné en mi ultimo mensaje, para un amplificador de* 1,8W* (*de eso estamos hablando*), alcanza y sobra, pues aparte se amplía su respuesta en baja frecuencia, no niego que Lundahl sea tal vez de más calidad, pero el SE mas pequeño que fabrica es el LL1663 para 8W, el cual su utilización para un amplificador de 1,8 W, es un despropósito.-
Te comento que el LL163 se consigue a U$S 145,* +- 132 EUROS.*
http://www.kandkaudio.com/prices/
 Incluso optando por el transformador lundahl (Euros 132), sigue siendo más barato que 10 tubos 5687 al precio que tu publicas ( Euros 15 x 10 tubos : Euros 150) 
Acá en Buenos Aires hay excelentes fabricantes de transformadores de audio de calidad  , que por supuesto valen menos que los Edcor americanos, y muchísimo menos que los Lundahl suecos .-
Sin embargo, yo calculo y construyo todos los transformadores que monto en mis amplificadores  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## luismc (Oct 20, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Edcor, es una buena marca americana, de calidad, núcleo grano orientado M6, y buenas prestaciones, el modelo para *5W* que mencioné en mi ultimo mensaje, para un amplificador de* 1,8W* (*de eso estamos hablando*), alcanza y sobra, pues aparte se amplía su respuesta en baja frecuencia, no niego que Lundahl sea tal vez de más calidad, pero el SE mas pequeño que fabrica es el LL1663 para 8W, el cual su utilización para un amplificador de 1,8 W, es un despropósito.-
> Te comento que el LL163 se consigue a U$S 145,* +- 132 EUROS.*
> http://www.kandkaudio.com/prices/
> Incluso optando por el transformador lundahl (Euros 132), sigue siendo más barato que 10 tubos 5687 al precio que tu publicas ( Euros 15 x 10 tubos : Euros 150)
> ...




De cualquier forma está claro que depende de las preferencias o prioridades de cada uno, así será el coste. Yo por ejemplo doy una importancia primordial al trafo de salida, es en lo que más invierto con diferencia, y conozco otras personas que se gastan una fortuna en tubos NOS, cosa que yo nunca haría, etc. etc.

Me llama mucho la atención que en Argentina tengáis esa disponibilidad de bobinadores de trafos de audio. ¿Tanto mercado hay? Desde luego aquí en España está muerto, el único bobinador de trafos de audio que conozco es Saber pero no lo he probado nunca.

Lo de bobinarse uno los trafos me produce admiración , me parece algo complicado y sobre todo muy trabajoso, quizás me atreviese con uno de alimentación, pero con los de audio...


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Ene 18, 2017)

hola   por fin  alguien pudo armar  un amplificador  valvular  sin transformador  de salida


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

Si utilzando un parlante de alta impedancia basado en un ampli de TV Philips


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Ene 20, 2017)

hola  podeis  pasar  el layout  y el plano  que utilizaste, saludos,


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

Si lees todo el hilo veras que puse varios circuitos como estos

Merced a los buenos oficios de Due modifico el enlace_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/444059/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/444276/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2017)

Panda , para linkear a un post específico :

O con botón derecho sobre el número del post : "Copiar acceso directo" .

O picás sobre el número de post , que se reubicará arriba y copiás nueva url .


Hay un método que permite linkear a un post específico r*ecortado* de la página , o sea a ese post solo , pero el Alemán no me deja recordarlo 

Creo que tengo bobinas de parlantes de 1" 100 Ohms


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Ene 20, 2017)

gracias  amigo  pandacba,    voy analizar los  esquemas  que colocaste,  quisiera  saber  si alguien  pudo  realizar  en forma física  el  amplificador del tv  phillips,  si no  es  mucho  pedir, muestras  de audio  y algunas  fotillos, gracias  de antemano, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

Gracias Due!!! ya se me había olvidado como hacerlo, gracias por recordarlo ya que es muy útil.
De donde habras sacado esas bobinas???
No lo tengo conmigo si no te subiria algunas fotos, pero no es nada del otro mundo es simple y sencillo
Esos apartos sobre todos los TV destacaban por la gran calidad del sonido y se deben a ese amplificador


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 21, 2017)

Si bien el circuito de este amplificador Hi-Fi de 25 W r.m.s. por canal con carga de bobina móvil de 8 Ω y 40 W r.m.s. con carga de bobina móvil de 16 Ω, fue publicado por Black Tiger 1954, ha sido solo el circuito y nada más, ver mensaje #85 : _Amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida_.-
 Publico ahora el circuito completo, el circuito de la fuente de poder, explicación del circuito y sus detalles, características técnicas, consideraciones prácticas, y la lista de componentes y materiales, en un pdf muy bien escrito, explicado, y detallado por su autor, el Sr. Tim Mellow.-



*Ver pdf adjunto :*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fmk (Abr 26, 2017)

No se por donde empezar si os soy sincero, ni como ni cuanto hacerlo, pero me alegra ver más interés aqui por este fascinante mundo OTL cuasi olvidado, que en mi tierra natal, Madrid-España donde nadie es profeta en su tierra.

 Espero este post nos de nuevas y muchas alegrias y sacie nuestra infinita curiosidad.

 Yo llevo ya unos años he de decir que en solitario absoluto y contra corriente investigando y desarrollando en este tema tan especifico y en varias lineas muy definidas.

 1- OTL de menos de un watio, salida directa a altavoz de 600 ohmios en DC real, con una sola válvula , repito...con una sola válvula y en baja tensión todo previo y etapa en 12v DC.
 Sin infraalimentar el tubo para nada. Ideal para iniciarse en válvulas además...es el OTL²

 2- OTL de 5Watios salida a altavoz de 600 homios solo 2válvulas en power.

 3- OTL de 25 a 50watios con salida a altavoz de 800 homios a 1000ohmios.

 Añado que por mi necesidad propia soy me creo el primero o de los primeros en desarrollar estos OTL's para la guitarra y otros instrumentos amplificados.

 Aplaudo los esfuerzos aqui volcados, y la promoción desinteresada de este tipo de tecnología de mayor calidad sonora y mas asequible en muchos puntos.

 Ni que decir que el sonido y respuestas es de lo más deseable en la amplificación hifi o de guitarra.

 Los circuitos son más simples de lo que podriaís llegar a imaginar y con un condensador y resistencia se adaptan o bien para hiffi, o bien para guitarra, esto vale para todo !!!!

 Lo único distinto es la impedancia de entrada de cada tipo de ampli OTL, bien para linea o hiffi o de más alta impedancia para guitarra.

 Desearía saber el interes real que hay aqui por todo esto, y no desearía se perdiese un hilo tan brillante diluyendose en cosas que no sean de este tema específico.

 No espereis formulas ni numeros complejos por aqui de mi parte, solo la esperiencia y la práctica de lo abordado y probado en este campo y siempre orientado hacia el tema del amplificador de guitarra, aunque de muy fácil extrapolación al amplificador hifi,

 Siempre me referiré a amplificador mono, un solo canal o bloque.

 Para mi lo que prima es la sencillez/ simpleza y la calidad...

 El punto 1 y el 2 rodando a la perfección durante mucho tiempo
 El 3 en desarrollo final.

 Si además es barato, pesa poco, consume menos, es ideal para iniciarse, de bajo riesgo el de bajo voltage ( hay otros a alto voltaje), no produce calor, es más limpio con el medio o se puede reciclar para ello, es apropiado para varias disciplinas.....

 Vamos por buen camino.


 Mi nombre es Jose Vicente Fernandez 
 En todos los foros como "FMK"
 Mádrid-España

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​Unas fotos iniciales...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 26, 2017)

Pues si eres tan amable, comparte tus circuitos con el foro. Por cierto yo estoy en Valencia y éste tema me atrae también mucho.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## fmk (Abr 26, 2017)

Esos altavoces de las fotos son todos de alta impedancia, y los cuales voy utilizando, philips fabricó muchos de 50, 100, 200, 400, 500, 700 ,800 ohms, 1000, 1500, etc. 
Pero tambien otros fabricantes lo hicieron con buena calidad y rendimiento.

Si alguien desea conocer modelos de philips y referencias que lo diga.

Con el amplificador de 5 watios OTL se hizo la siguiente prueba:

Mediante interruptor se pudo conmutar en el banco de pruebas entre otl puro sin trafo y 600ohmd y standar con trafo y 8ohm

Resultados, resumiendo OTL sin trafo sonido equilibrado y con buena eq y tonos, el ampli solo tiene volumen, tampoco necesita control de tonos.

Con trafo y 8 ohms de Altavoz...sonido muerto, espeso, sin tonos medios agudos, a pesar de probar con 6 trafos distintos de calidad tipo hammond, melodial y hechos a mano algunos.
Pedia a gritos un control de tonos a pesar del excelente cono Celestión G12H de 12" de 1970. 

Los controles de tonos se me antojan necesarios para recuperar perdidas por magnetismo e histéresis de los trafos de salida, en estos OTL puros no es necesario toneStack.



Esos altavoces de tan solo 6" rinden mejor en todo que altavoces de 12" tipo Celestión greenback, y pesan una quinta parte, con un sonido muy volumétrico o psudo tridimensional, sera por el mayor rango de frecuencias que ofrece la configuración OTL


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 26, 2017)

¿¿¿¿¿ esquemas teóricos, pcb si los tiene, cableado, componentes; conexiones, etc.....?????


----------



## fmk (Abr 26, 2017)

Juan carlos, aunque llevan ya un largo tiempo rodando perfectamente estas primeras unidades, aún las someto a todo tipo de pruebas y test que se me ocurren.

Pero ya podemos decir que después de mas de un año de rodaje en los últimos, que la cosa se ve estable, aguantando todo tipo de handicads y test.

Para estudio de grabación y orientado a la guitarra y con componentes del mismo nivel y grabado con micro de válvulas de gran diafragma ( tipo neuuman) el resultado es muy bueno, todo en analógico y recogido con micro delante del cono es suficiente para satisfacer el rango más profesional.

Aqui os dejo el mas chocante e impresionante por su simplicidad y bajo riesgo de montaje a solo 12v. El "Atomic Ant Amp".

12v en DC al cono.

Previo puro al estilo fender, 1/2 triodo, y una etapa a ambos a 12v. Que si se pone un trafo de enchufe aislado, ubicará afuera el trafo de alimentacion ( pero conviene poner tierra si el trafo de enchufe no lleva desde el negativo y chasis o punto de tierra en estrella  de chasis a tierra de enchufe/neutro )


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 26, 2017)

Muchas gracias, si pudieras ponlo un poco más grande; por cierto, en éste foro vas a encontrar grandísimos expertos en válvulas, espera un poco al huso horario suramericano y luego entra en el foro.
Te dejo que la familia me llama, mañana seguiremos escribiendo, tengo consultas que formular.
Un saludo y reitero mi agradecimiento.


----------



## fmk (Abr 26, 2017)

Gracias a ti juan carlos,

Es un circuito que aunque simple tiene su miga porque lleva en potencia una válvula muy especial y buena para audio en baja tensión.

La 12k5 es una válvula de las denominadas del grupo de doble carga, tiene una doble estructura para un impulso extra de los electrones y posibilitar su uso en tan solo 12voltios, aunque se podría llevar hasta el maximo de 30v.

En previo una ecc83 con 1/2 triodo para asegurar el menor recorrido de la señal posible, tipo fender estandar de alta impedancia, tambien se puede alimentar la ecc83 con 12 voltios tanto en filamentos como la 12k5 como ambas en alta con 12voltios solo. la ecc83 permite filamentos en 12,6v (patas 4y5) ó en 6v (jugando con pines 4y5 juntos, y el 9 por el otro lado).

ni que decir tiene que se pueden añadir más triodos al previo y quizás otra 12k5 a la etapa si se desea mas potencia y a la vez bajar la impedancia de salida o levantar más la señal desde el previo.

Es simple y las posibilidades son múltiples.

Antes de llevar a cabo este casi extraño circuito aunque simple, y de que fuera tangible, se dijo que lo que deseaba hacer era imposible, pero el haberme dedicado a la construción de muchos de los modelos clásicos de fender, y la insistencia de reducir costos y adaptar trafos a mis necesidades, fue un estupendo entrenamiento para que todo el puzzle fuera encajando, y finalmente con los altavoces de 800 ohm todo fué posible.

también he conseguido hacerlos rodar con conos normales y está probado pero hasta aquí puedo leer, es pronto aún y solo un producto comercial daría sentido a la utilización de altavoces de 8 o 16 ohms, y requiere ciertos cambios y compromisos sin apilar válvulas a la salida.

De momento con 600/800 ohms lo dan todo.



> ¿¿¿¿¿ esquemas teóricos, pcb si los tiene, cableado, componentes; conexiones, etc.....?????



- este es el esquema.
- PCB actuales no hay una estandar, yo lo monto siempre todo punto a punto, como lo hacía philips antiguamente o Fender, me curro la ptp (placa de ojales) incluso a mano desde cero, en cartón que lo tinto al estilo clásico y monto todo con componentes de la época excepto los condensadores que son actuales de calidad.

- Cableado, está claro y conciso, solo recomiendo apantallar la entrada de audio y pote de volumen como se hace en los amplis de guitarra que es el apantallado solo soldado a masa en un estremo y el otro no osea al aire o interrumpido para evitar bucles de masa innecesarios.
separar trazados de cables tensión de los de señal, pero en este de solo 12v esto no es tan crítico.

- recomiendo utilizar en el filtro de red si fuese necesario para reducir humm filtros LC (inductancia o reactancia y condensador) o varios de ellos en serie, si se quiere reducir mucho el humm y ruidos para estudio o similar.

- Componentes: de la mejor calidad que podais permitiros. pues son pocos.
- conexiones: las estandar, ya sean para hifi o para guitarra, El altavoz ha de tener la polaridad de tal forma que quede muy claro que el altavoz de Alta impedancia empuja hacia adelante y nunca hacia atras, la bobina me refiero osea el carton del cono por extensión, hay quien dice que si empuja hacia atras tienen poco recorrido y rozaria la bobina deteriorandose antes, 

nunca se me ha deteriorado ni un solo cono de alta impedancia , ni se ha roto ni percutido, con mil pruebas, y lo de que son delicados es un mito.

el compañero pandacba esta en lo cierto respecto al funcionamiento inverso de la impedancia en estos altavoces de Alta Z, 

a mi nadie me lo explicó, tuve que deducirlo y me resultó extraño pero al final se entiende fácil. pero esto es doble en otra forma no citada, ocurre tanto cuando te alejas por debajo de la impedancia de referencia como cuando te alejas por arriba, es una cuestión de rendimiento, el ampli y altavoz de alta rinde adecuadamente cuando la impedancia es la justa y adecuada, por lo menos en volumen , por ejemplo 600 ohms, el ampli y 600 ohm el altavoz.




el esquema un poco más ampliado


----------



## fmk (Abr 30, 2017)

Ua buena ristra de muestras de sonido de ambos OTL, el de 0,6W con boster ("the Atomic Ant") y el de 5 Watios (" Nefertiti Amp"). con Guitarras eléctricas de todo tipo.

otl-fmk-amp.blogspot.com.es


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 2, 2017)

Literatura al respecto:
http://www.tubecad.com/january2000/page17.html


----------



## fmk (May 10, 2017)

gracias Juan Carlos conozco esa página y está muy bien, es ya una página de referencia.

saludos
fmk


----------



## fmk (Feb 7, 2018)

Otl de guitarra con 2 EL34, fotos y altavoz de 600 ohmios

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1KkaRHvi6tpDcAMkvciBZK6NyLIw2q8N5


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Feb 7, 2018)

Se ve muy bien el proyecto,  tienes el esquema de ese año con 2 el34, saludos


----------



## fmk (Feb 8, 2018)

No tengo esquema de este en concreto dibujado, pero el circuito es igual a otro con distintas vàlvulas, acoplando estas el34 en sus diferentes conexiones de zócalo, si deseas conocer más de este en concreto, escribeme por privado  y te amplio.

-----

En cuanto a sonidos muy similar a las muestras con diversas guitarras que ya he puesto, aunque he de añadir que con el34 da algo menos de volumen que con EL86 , pero solo hasta que le metemos un pedal de altaganancia...( Recomiendo bsiab 2) ahí ya el volumen o potencia sobrepasa el de las EL86, también es verdad que con las E34 como es de esperal necesita un trafo de red mas potente, 3 a 4 amperios o más y alimente voltaje en torno a 400-425 voltios en +B.


----------



## fmk (Feb 8, 2018)

Muy bien, eso es deseable si, claro, pensé que era una pregunta muy concreta y no pensaba que interesara a la mayoría,  pero no importa, paso a detallar un poco  y si lo deseáis me pedís detalles:

El previo es un sencillo previo del tipo fender puro de alta impedancia para guitarra, como mas os guste, con un triodo...con dos....con tres...etc.

La etapa de potencia es una etapa tipología philips de dos tubos clase A, tipo Biamp, por decir algo , pero no el de dos bloques iguales para dos vias, sino el normal, osea dos tubos que ni tienen que estar matcheados ni siquiera ser idénticos.
Van bien con esa etapa las series UCL, sobre todo en la parte reguladora del tubo superior,  incluso mezcls de ul84 y el84, vamos es el circuito típico más que reconocido de muchas tv y radios de philips, 

A la salida un altavoz de alta impedancia, de 600 ohmios y ya, 

También se puede aislar mejor y poner pequeños choques o minitrafos de 600ohms a 8 ohms, o relaciones 2,5:1 mucho menos restrictivos que los trafos de audio habituales.

De salida a cono de 600 u 800 ohms, en esta topología vamos a tener tensiones altas al cono ( que este aguanta perfectamente, incluso los de tan solo 6"), mejor no utilizar clavijas y montar todo en mueble cerrado y aislado.

Philips tenía formas de compensar esos voltajes elevados al cono en circuito, pero no hay mucha info de ello, encontré referencias escritas aún no probadas, esto sería muy interesante si alguien pudiera aportar su experiencia en este punto, aunque no se cuanto tiene esto de utilizable ya que philips casi siempre ponía esos mini trafos o inductancias a la salida

Bien, como mis circuitos no llevan control de tonos por no ser nada oscuros, ni mermas por magnetismo o histéresis en los OTL , rinden bien con esa linealidad y simplicidad, además si se requiere corrección tonal o se es de ese gusto, cualquier pedal previo de saturación o modulación está sobrado de controles de equalización para otros matices añadidos.

Así de simple, eso con un condensador de acoplamiento de 100 nanos y la posición de los pines de lasEL34 como es de rigor, y listo.

La prueba final de estos amplis de guitarra la tiene el oido, con 4watios para casa o local y poder exprimir unas EL34 a tope de volumen y sin atenuador, se torna interesante.

Saludos.



Eso en cuanto a los de alto voltaje, 

Los de bajo en 12v, son otra especie distinta pero muy interesantes, como en el último enlace que pongo más arriba, que hay una foto de un ampli color rosa con su caja en madera rústica.

Este es un ampli otl completo, con dos ecc's en previo y una válvula de doble impulso a 12v en potencia, solución de alta calidad para cascos de alta impedancia como los clásicos  senheiser 414 o los akg141 de estudio, y además es capaz de mover un altavoz de 600 ohmios con válvulas NOS.
Muy versatil.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 8, 2018)

fmk la descripción FANTÁSTICA, pero mi imaginación es limitada, por lo que seguimos rogándote que publiques por favor los esquemas y todos los datos que poseas pues así estarán a disposición de TODA LA COMUNIDAD DEL FORO. Con ello además de aprender, alguno se anima a montar, se puede comentar..... en fín, se abre un abanico más amplio y abierto de posibilidades cuando se comparte un circuito que cuando se describe; con lo primero disfrutamos todos y con lo segundo no.
Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## fmk (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola juan carlos, no te apures podemos ir componiendo la cosa por aquí entre todos, ya que además de apasionante es muy agradecido este tipo de amplificadores.

En primer lugar y aunque estos OTL de alto voltaje" sobre 330 v. A 450v por fase ....no son nada inalcanzable en su realización, no son para iniciarse con ellos, es más mi recomendación es para personas con altos conocimientos en amplificadores a válvulas y experimentados de largo con los circuitos clásicos, tanto en hifi como para guitarra.

Antes de entrar en harina doy por hecho que muchos de vosotros estaréis interesados más en el hifi, si es así, con cambiar la resistencia de alta impedancia a la entrada del previo de 
1mega  y quizás añadir un condensador apropiado  o tamdem de condensador resistencia adecuado para señal de linea, arreglado, ya sea para estereo duplicando otro canal o con monobloques independientes, y ya tenemos el previo adaptado para hifí, es más para audio y señal de linea o telef móvil, los de bajo voltage (12v) tienen más posibilidades de mejor volumen, ya que complicado es la alta impedancia y señales débiles como son las de un guitarra por ejemplo.

Lo mejor es sentar unas bases, y cojer soltura y manejo con los OTL de bajo voltaje ( solo 12v) y mucha calidad por cierto, y cuando se domine el conjunto pasar a a más voltaje) 
 ( que no todo es tan evidente ya que incluso en los de baja tensión la experiencia es fundamental )

Por cierto el esquema que está puesto ya aquí más arriba, y se suprema sencillez, es mas interesante de lo que pudiera parecer en un principio por múltiples razones, que se pueden ir desgranando, la principal es que supone uno de los amplificadores de cascos mas eficaces y de mas calidad que se pueden implementar, de manera muy sencilla, y costo y espacio reducido, con un solo tubo en potencia y nada de consumo ni emisión de calor o infrautilizado, porque el tubo trabaja a 12v, incluso a 9v, aunque a 12, es mucho mas sencillo porque alimentamos todo a 12, filamentos y +B.

Y no he visto mucho interés para su construcción y uso privado, espero veaís el potencial oculto de esta maravilla porque es capaz de mover un altavoz de alta impedancia 600 ohmios, a volumenes utilizables en habitación o estudio, bien para monitorizar, cascos o guitarra,...

Y debería de haber mil dudas respecto a ese esquema pero nadie ha preguntado nada, ...y tiene su misterio, y su gracia porque es la mejor manera de empezar con este mundo de los OTL, 

Con este esquema que tenéis mas arriba que podéis usarlo a modo privado y si,  es uno de mis desarrollos personales...más acertados, ( Se llama la hormiga atómica , the Atom Ant, de la serie nefertiti).

- Y por la experiencia, añadir que con bajos voltajes de 12v, tan prácticos...las válvulas de nueva fabricación, como suele pasar no rinden como Las válvulas nos, y en eses voltajes, sobre todo las de previo nuevas emiten menos, y claro menor volumen, 

-por ejemplo con las sovtek ese circuito en 12v con salida a cono a penas se oye, ...con todas las Nos que he probado el volumen o headroom casi se triplica....saquen sus conclusiones...

- otra cosa inusitada y muy importante para el circuito de baja (12v), es que los condensadores de audio del acople entre etapas ( el de 100 nanos) ....con la mayoría de tipos o encapsulados no va a funcionar, puede que estén condicionados a trabajar mejor con voltajes mas altos...esto es una revelación....pero casi solo os va a funcionar con los condensadores de lenteja para poder conducir un altavoz y más para guitarra.

Importantísimo: en este esquema de 12v, el negativo que va al cono...ojo, no es el negativo del circuito...es otro tipo de negativo, con lo cual si el jack de salida va a chasis metálico que si es el negativo del circuito, haréis corto entre esos 2 negativos distintos y no os funcionará ni oireis nada, con  poner una clavija o jack mono aislada de chasis , pues listo, y funcionando.

 (Es la primera vez que publico todo esto, espero os sirva)


Y por último para este tipo de circuito, por el bajo voltaje, mejor dejar el cátodo de la valvula de previo a tierra directo, se autoregula solo y tendremos mas volúmen, 

Con estás cuatro premisas últimas , (es fruto de más de 4 años de pruebas y desarrollo, podréis disfrutar de esa  maravilla.
Un ampli de alta calidad, para cascos y altavoz para casa, guitarra , a válvulas, sin peligro en el montaje...etc, etc...etc...

Una maravilla eso de tener el ampli de 12v, enchufado y funcionando y poder ir probando cosas sin peligro y poder meter todas las manazas o ir añadiendo tubos o componentes en tiempo real y oir el resultado en vivo o en el banco de pruebas....

Solo pido citar las fuentes, cuando se comente o publique algo o se replique, respecto a ese sencillo esquema.

  "f.m.k : Vicente Fernandez, Madrid-España, 2012"

Si como el músico jajaja. , así os acordaréis mejor

----------------

Hasta aquí de nuevo una extensa ampliación pero necesaria con los de bajo voltaje, y sigamos con los de alta, con lo que solicita  juan carlos y otros compañeros...osea mas detalles y circuito  del de más alto voltaje con EL34., A este con el34 le llamo cariñosamente.." Tutankamon, de la serie " Nefertiti Amps"., Porque es el más potente para guitarra con solo 2 tubos de potencia  que he hecho, 4watios para guitarra a pelo y sobre 8-10, aparentes con un pedal de alta ganancia delante, y altavoz de 600 ohmios.

Bien, como no tengo esquema dibujado ni tiempo para hacerlo y tenemos ya las fuentes dibujadas para componer el rompecabezas vamos allá !!!, Juan carlos me comentas si me vas siguiendo o las dudas, ok?

Es muy fácil, del esquema que he publicado, más arriba del de 12v, extraes el previo solo, con un solo triodo como verás, si se quieren más triodos puedes ponerlos en paralelo, pero ese previo tan simple va muy bien,  como ya tenemos el preio, y no necesitamos "tonestack" o control de tonos, añadimos la etapa adecuada ( la de philips, ahora despues os pongo algún enlace tengo que buscarla, y entre medias de ambos un simple condensador de 100nanos y 
450v si no sobrepasamos esa tensión en circuito ,de audio  nos sirve.

Y a la salida de la etapa de potencia un cono de 600 ohmios , ( de 400 a 800, pero ideal de 600 o 700)

Voy a buscar la etapa...de power...para que todo quede claro

PD: siempre he preferido calidad a potencia...aunque esta última intento no desperdiciarla, ni transformarla en potencia disipada o calor.



Esta es la etapa de potencia, yo duplico el condensador de salida con mismo valor con otro en paralelo para mayor seguridad, y proteger mejor el cono,  duplicarle no afecta al tono ni al sonido ni volumen final.

Podéis hacer la etapa con las EL 86 o con EL 34, adaptando la el34 al patillaje de la el86 claro, incluso se podrían combinar, El34 abajo y EL36 arriba, ya que según philips la válvula de arriba hace de reguladora estabilizadora
Y la de abajo es la que entrega la potencia e salida, resumiendo mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 12, 2018)

fmk dijo:


> Hola juan carlos, no te apures podemos ir componiendo la cosa por aquí entre todos, ya que además de apasionante es muy agradecido este tipo de amplificadores.



Lo que Juan Carlos quiso decir es bien concreto,  lo que has publicado está bueno, pero está lleno de subjetividades, y poca información técnica  .-



fmk dijo:


> Con este esquema que tenéis mas arriba que podéis usarlo a modo privado y si,  es uno de mis desarrollos personales...más acertados, ( Se llama la hormiga atómica , the Atom Ant, de la serie nefertiti).





fmk dijo:


> Solo pido citar las fuentes, cuando se comente o publique algo o se replique, respecto a ese sencillo esquema.
> "f.m.k : Vicente Fernandez, Madrid-España, 2012"
> Si como el músico jajaja. , así os acordaréis mejor



Tu haces referencia al amplificador que publicaste, como :*OTL de F.M.K. copyrigth 2016 todos los derechos reservados*, página 11 mensaje #207, ver : _Amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida_

El amplificador que tu presentas con copyright, permiso para uso privado, y citación de fuente, supongo que es una broma tuya y la tomo , es un esquema básico con 12K5, y hay varios, muestro uno solo, de una página de Japón del* año 2004*, como la 12K5 tiene una resistencia de carga de placa de +- 800 Omhs, si colocas una transformadorcito de salida de +- 800 ohms de carga reflejada en el primario, o colocas un parlante con bobina móvil de +- 800 ohms, es exactamente lo mismo  :
12K5 SE Stereo Amplifier



​


fmk dijo:


> Hasta aquí de nuevo una extensa ampliación pero necesaria con los de bajo voltaje, y sigamos con los de alta, con lo que solicita  juan carlos y otros compañeros...osea mas detalles y circuito  del de más alto voltaje con EL34., A este con el34 le llamo cariñosamente.." Tutankamon, de la serie " Nefertiti Amps"., Porque es el más potente para guitarra con solo 2 tubos de potencia  que he hecho, 4watios para guitarra a pelo y sobre 8-10, aparentes con un pedal de alta ganancia delante, y altavoz de 600 ohmios.
> Bien, como no tengo esquema dibujado ni tiempo para hacerlo y tenemos ya las fuentes dibujadas para componer el rompecabezas vamos allá !!!, Juan carlos me comentas si me vas siguiendo o las dudas, ok?





fmk dijo:


> Podéis hacer la etapa con las EL 86 o con EL 34, adaptando la el34 al patillaje de la el86 claro, incluso se podrían combinar, El34 abajo y EL36 arriba, ya que según philips la válvula de arriba hace de reguladora estabilizadora
> Y la de abajo es la que entrega la potencia e salida, resumiendo mucho.



De este amplificador que has hecho, técnicamente no publicas nada, solo un esquema básico de Philips publicado en el año 1960, aparte no es lo mismo colocar EL34 o EL86, si bien son pentodos de salida, son muy bien distintas, en cuanto a potencia, transconductancia, µ, Ra, etc. .-



​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2018)

Si te fijas hilos más arriba, publique bastante, sobre este tipo de amplificador que he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar, como por ejemplos los de Philips que lo aplico tanto en televirores como radios(publique varios ejemplos), cuando publique eso había más detractores que gente dispuesta a leer y opinar o aportar, luego por problemas personales estuve ausente unos años en el foro.
Tabién tuve en mis manos algunos de aquellos equipos que llevaban varias valvulas triodos en paralelo unas 8 si mal no recuerdo, y cambia mucho al no tener transformador de salida, es otra calidad de sonido y con los triodos dobles 6C33 es mejor aún


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 12, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si te fijas hilos más arriba, publique bastante, sobre este tipo de amplificador que he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar, como por ejemplos los de Philips que lo aplico tanto en televirores como radios(publique varios ejemplos), cuando publique eso había más detractores que gente dispuesta a leer y opinar o aportar, luego por problemas personales estuve ausente unos años en el foro.
> Tabién tuve en mis manos algunos de aquellos equipos que llevaban varias valvulas triodos en paralelo unas 8 si mal no recuerdo, y cambia mucho al no tener transformador de salida, es otra calidad de sonido *y con los triodos dobles 6C33 es mejor aún*



Si, de hecho publiqué en este post, un amplificador estéreo con 2 válvulas 6C33 por canal, 25 W r.m.s por canal sobre 8 Ω en bobina móvil, o 40 W r.m.s. por canal sobre 16 Ω, lo interesante y práctico de esta configuración es la de poder usar altoparlantes comunes !!!   ver :Amplificador Valvular Sin Transformador de Salida (OTL), Hi-Fi, 25 W r.m.s por canal, pag.11, mensaje #202 :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1148297/ _

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2018)

Eso fue lo que me fascino la primera vez que lo escuche y vi como funcionaba, en esos años la web estaba en pañales, por lo que era un tanto díficil conseguir información y literatura, pero como siempre me las ingenie y con un amigo hicimos una prueba utilizando 6 y 8 tubos, obvio obtuvimos más potencia, conseguimos una bobina echa para el caso(nos contactamos con un fabricante de bobinas y nos hizo varias) realmente los resultados eran prometedores, la diferencia entre tener trafo de salida y no hacia una gran diferencia
En el post #10 del 24/10/2010 que fue donde empiezo a tratar el tema muestro un equip echos con las 6SA7, con esos tubos fue la primera información obtuvimos, e hicimos unas prubas con ellos,
obviamente seleccionamos tubos lo más parecidos posible de un lote


----------



## fmk (Feb 13, 2018)

Rorschach, pero cuanto interés desmedido en querer hacer ver que son la misma cosa, cuando son topologias bien distintas,  aunque un circuito simple siempre va a ser simple, eso si y todos se parecerán más, que los más complejos.

Pero vamos que son tan iguales como un huevo a una castaña, uno con previo más tipo fender y el otro casi hifi, uno con salida directa y el otro sin transformador, uno con altavoz de 800 ohmios y el otro de 8, uno para cascos en alta z y el otro no, uno acoplado directo sin condensador y el otro le la manera más común,  ...etc etc, etc, etc, etc, etc,etc.

Sin quitarle mérito a este  noble caballero que citas, lo suyo es un "amplificador tradicional",  y nunca ha pretendido ir más allá,  desde luego que si lo adaptas con mis recomendaciones sin trafo pues se acercará más a lo que yo he hecho, de cajon, pero fíjate en un simplísimo detalle, hasta que no lo has visto hecho o utilizado así, a nadie se le ha ocurrido, es más era contranatura según muchos, por la poca potencia, sin trafo...pero es que además yo planteo una salida directa a cono totalmente, sin ni siquiera salida por capacitancia, como cualquier otro diseño, incluso los philips tienen acoplamiento por capacitancia.

En el otro desarrollo que expones no han planteado ninguna de estas salvedades, ni una siquiera, y además otro mito era que la salida directa, sin condensador ni era pensable y quizás en alta tensión sea así , pero aquí es viable porque el circuito con estas bajas tensiones para salida directa es muy estable y autorregulado .

Bueno pues aqui se ve que es posible,
Y además la calidad es notable y armónica para el rango de la guitarra y músical al oido.

Que lo importante es el la idea y el visionario que ve la posibilidad, y encima lo ejecuta de manera aún más sencilla, eficaz, barata, directa y simple.

Yo creo que he tenido la gentileza de referir a philips lo que es de philips y al cesar lo que es del cesar, y en este caso de los de alta tensión casi todo el mérito es de philips, y que yo no de explicaciones o detalles con microscopio, no quiere decir que no haya explicado perfectamente y concretamente el amplificador que he montado, a un nivel de usuario medio,  para el que tenga en mente un amplificador más sencillo y barato OTL que la mayoría de los existentes, creo que ya me habrá leído perfectamente entre lineas, y más si es guitarrista o se encuadra en lo que son los otl.


Tanto es así que yo fui exponiendo mis ideas en ciertos sitios públicos sobre esta posibilidad...y vaya, casi reaparece la santa inquisición, que si no era posible, que si no funcionaría, que no era viable, que si no era bueno con  salida en cc, que si no sonaría musical...., 

Yo planteo un ampli dual,  por si lo anterior fuera poco,  para cascos de altísima calidad, super simple, con conexión directa a los mismos en altaZ  "directa" ,si si directa y además con posibilidad de mover un cono de Alta sin trafo, pero siendo bien conducido no de cualquier manera, no nos engañemos, esto tiene su cosa, no es tan simple como parece pero si muy eficaz para lo que está concebido y la potencia es muy modesta también, unos pocos milivoltios, lo cual lo hace más sorprendente dentro del rango de los 12v.


Antes de exponerlo ; muchos dijeron que era una loucura Y ahora que parece potente y eficaz mi planteamiento,  resulta que en vez de sumar y aportar o debatir, le salen novias y enanos por todas partes, mareando la perdiz y despistando al respetable

Modesta y sinceramente puede que sea el primer ampli para guitarra o con la 12k5 y otras sin trafo, y para guitarra, pero eso no es lo más importante en si mismo, lo importante, es que no hay un respeto por el trabajo o dedicación de los demás, se acostumbra a la mayoría a coleccionar esquemas y ya no se desarrolla tanto o se piensa que se tiene derecho "per se" a los trabajos o esfuerzos de los demás, solo porque no es de uno y luego se ofrece desinteresadamente y como es gratis no se valora lo suficiente y se abusa con cualquier justificación, ...para muestra un botón.


Pandaba,  con tu esfuerzo divulgativo respecto a los OTL, me quito el sombrero, si señor.
si que has contado siempre las maravillas y cualidades de esta topología hasta la saciedad, y aportando desinteresadamente, explicando y transmitiendo empatía, y me consta que cohesionando y compartiendo tus experiencias.

Saludos.

Pd: seguro que de otro desarrollo con dos etapas de potencia, en cascada, OTL , no querréis saber nada, verdad?, porque seguro se parecerá a alguna otra cosa similar, y si no ya habrá alguien que le buscará su gemelo.

No se si visto lo visto merecerá la pena ni enseñarlo tan siquiera., pero no esperéis que comente ni un detalle técnico. " Nunca mais' 

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 13, 2018)

Estimado fmk, ¡ no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver !, la etapa de potencia con 12K5 es la misma en los 2 amplificadores, en el tuyo y en el otro, con los mismos componentes y valores, tu cargas la placa con la bobina de 800Ω del parlante y el otro con el primario de 700Ω del transformadorcito de salida, es lo mismo, ¿ no te das cuenta que es lo mismo?, el secreto es la baja resistencia de placa de la 12K5 (800 Ω), nada nuevo bajo el sol .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fmk (Feb 13, 2018)

Exactamente , nada nuevo en lo clásico bajo el sol, claro que son los mismos componentes, los que recomiendan cientos de circuitos para ese tubo, y muchos vademecums , fabricantes de válvulas y de época...y la mejor manera de conducir ese tubo, 

Joder me estas juzgando porque ambos hemos coincidido en utilizar lo clásico, ni que esa disposición la hubiese inventado esa persona, verdad que no?

Es como si yo digo que como tu ampli utiliza un trafo y tensión eléctrica es igual al mio., O que se tiene la propiedad intelectual sobre el mismo, que exageración. !!!

Es que ess un circuito estandar, de libro, típico, o como se quiera entender, en la parte de potencia, de cuando se utilizaba este tubo en los casetes de los coches.

Venga no deseo polemizar más, no soy yo de perder tiempo en estos rollos, soy perro viejo y ya se como va esto de los foros, 

Yo respeto tu postura, aunque no la comparto, ni me parece adecuado abordarla así,  pero es tu opinión, yo tengo otra, no hay porque descalificar ni imponer más allá del diálogo correcto.

Así que cada cual que saque sus conclusiones y buenas tardes a todos,


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 13, 2018)

fmk dijo:


> Joder me estas juzgando porque ambos hemos coincidido en utilizar lo clásico, ni que esa disposición la hubiese inventado esa persona, verdad que no?
> Es como si yo digo que como tu ampli utiliza un trafo y tensión eléctrica es igual al mio., O que se tiene la propiedad intelectual sobre el mismo, que exageración. !!!



Mirá, la autoría o invención no es de nadie, ahí coincidimos, es por ese motivo que presenté como ejemplo un caso , hay montones, y por la misma razón tomé como broma o chiste tuyo lo del copyright, permiso de uso privado y citación de fuente...
Esta todo bien fmk  !!!

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 17, 2018)

Se muestra a continuación el circuito de otro amplificador OTL de 12 voltios, con etapa de potencia suministrada por dos válvulas *12K5* conectadas en paralelo, y previo con 12AE6.-
Potencia no específica, calculo que debe estar cercana a los 700/800 mW.-

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 21, 2018)

Esto si es un OTL en toda regla ¡¡¡¡¡ Ni trafo a la salida, ni trafo para alimentación ni filamentos, aunque yo pondría uno para aislar de la red; en el caso de España la red a230 V , no a 110 como en EEUU, en éste caso uno de 230/110 voltios........
Ale a comentar.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Chorro de esquemas   http://k3uh.com/test/Audio_Amplifier_-_2_Stage.htm


----------



## positivo (Feb 21, 2018)

hola amigos... creo que este es el mejor lugar para preguntar algo para un proyecto a valvulas...
bueno no me alargo mas les cuento que hace poco obtuve un radio gramofono y le saque algunos tubos seis en total pero solo reconozco dos tubos de ellos,  no se su funcionamiento de estos...

ECH81   philips miniwatt

EBF89   philips miniwatt

KC4   

EM80    philips miniwatt

no se si alguna de esas sirva como rectificadora o como previo la verdad estoy empezando en este mundillo de la electrónica y me ha gustado siempre la tecnología a válvulas... 

les agradezco si me pueden ayudar..

el equipo era parecido a este que les adjunto la verdad no se ni el modelo especifico por que su caja era grande como en forma de mesa.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2018)

Sacale una foto y compartila


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 24, 2018)

Este es un mensaje para Gustavo, cuando comente que lo ha recibido que lo borren por favor los moderadores; he respondido por privado pero no sé que pasa y si está llegando mi respuesta; Gustavo: GRACIAS, UN ABRAZO.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 24, 2018)

​Realizado por un entusiasta ruso, otro diminuto amplificador* OTL *de 12V, con tetrodo *12K5 *, asociado a un parlante de alta impedancia Philips AD3700AM :





​
Video del amplificador :






Video del parlante Philips AD3700AM :







Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2018)

En los paises del este, hay cosas echas por aficionados y no tantos que hay que sacarse el sombrero, al igual que en japón


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 7, 2018)

*Amplificadores OTL Atma-Sphere*

Se muestra a continuación, una par de imágenes, video de armado, y página de productos de estos amplificadores:


​






​Página de productos :  Atma-Sphere


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 


​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 8, 2018)

Yo quiero uno de esos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Un saludo.


----------



## positivo (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sacale una foto y compartila





pandacba dijo:


> Sacale una foto y compartila


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Que buena radio, no muy común, habria que intentar buscar datos

Si se fijan en la fecha del Atma Shpere, es de 1910, cuando yo comence a postear sobre este tema, era una novedad, tengo toda la info de ese y otros modelos que había en la  época y anteriores.
Unos diseños echos por Rusos geniales, pero como hubiera tanta resistencia en ese momento desisti, y toda esa info la tengo en una de las PC, incluso debo tener folloetos que me enviaron, e info de unos entusiatas de europa del este que hicieron cosas notables


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si se fijan en la fecha del Atma Shpere, *es de 1910*, cuando yo comence a postear sobre este tema, era una novedad, tengo toda la info de ese y otros modelos que había en la  época y anteriores.



Ja, ja, ja , querrás decir de 2010 !!!, sí, la publicación es del año 2010, y el video es del año 2014, la fábrica es Estadounidense, y se ubica en Saint Paul, Minnesota, fue fundada en 1976 por su lider Ralph Karsten, y produce una gama interesante de amplificadores OTL , preamplificadores, transductores, etc.-
Otro video de Atma Sphere :





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## positivo (Mar 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que buena radio, no muy común, habria que intentar buscar datos



jeje si amigo, en lo que everigue es una BI ampli radio stereo gramophono de Philips, estaba en muy mal estado no creo que restaurarla fuera facil, de ella extraje dos valvulas una ecc83 y una el84que son las que me servirian ademas de el transfornador de alimentacion y dos pequeños de salida.
Me ha costado saber los de salida por que los cables estaban en mal estado y no tengo buenos conocimientos de electronica para conectael altavoz sin embargo estoy aprendiendo. lo que tengo pensado hacer es una amplificador para guitarra clase A, aca les dejo el link:

www.faxter.es/Default.aspx?TabId=86

el unico incoveniente que veo en ese ampli es que lleva una valvula rectificación la cual no tengo,podre adaptar diodos si modificar el circuito?


gracias, espero no desviar el tema, no es mi intencion.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 11, 2018)

positivo dijo:


> jeje si amigo, en lo que everigue es una BI ampli radio stereo gramophono de Philips, estaba en muy mal estado no creo que restaurarla fuera facil, de ella extraje dos valvulas una ecc83 y una el84que son las que me servirian ademas de el transfornador de alimentacion y* dos pequeños de salida**.*
> Me ha costado saber los de salida por que los cables estaban en mal estado y no tengo buenos conocimientos de electronica para conectael altavoz sin embargo estoy aprendiendo. lo que tengo pensado hacer es una amplificador para guitarra clase A, aca les dejo el link:
> 
> www.faxter.es/Default.aspx?TabId=86
> ...



El tema puede desvíarse o no, depende si te has dado cuenta o no,  la foto de tu 1er mensaje #228 muestra un receptor Philips Bi-Ampli B6X23A/01:  Amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida.
Si ese modelo de Philips es el que realmente posees, entonces es un receptor con etapas de salida OTL ( sin transformador de salida) con parlantes de alta impedancia, así que no se a lo que tu llamas dos pequeños de salida, salvo que en algún momento le hayan sacado los parlantes de alta Z, y adaptaron las salidas con transformadores adaptadores de impedancia, sería interesante que publiques imágenes de los transformadores de salida, y el altavoz que dices que quieres conectar.-

Ver Radio Museum :  /www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_b6x23a.ht
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

P.D : igualmente considero que estos mensajes que has publicado debieran pasar a otro post, o iniciar tema nuevo, dado que tu intención es el des guace, y con parte de ello hacer el amplificador de guitarra que publicaste.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 14, 2018)

Curioso artilugio y no hace falta altavoces de alta impedancia ni altas tensiones.Un saludo.



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2018



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Curioso artilugio y no hace falta altavoces de alta impedancia ni altas tensiones.Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2018)

Por eso decía de lo interesante de restaurarla, si es una Philips se consiguen los esquemas, hoy por hoy es una rareza


----------



## positivo (Mar 14, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> El tema puede desvíarse o no, depende si te has dado cuenta o no,  la foto de tu 1er mensaje #228 muestra un receptor Philips Bi-Ampli B6X23A/01:  Amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida.
> Si ese modelo de Philips es el que realmente posees, entonces es un receptor con etapas de salida OTL ( sin transformador de salida) con parlantes de alta impedancia, así que no se a lo que tu llamas dos pequeños de salida, salvo que en algún momento le hayan sacado los parlantes de alta Z, y adaptaron las salidas con transformadores adaptadores de impedancia, sería interesante que publiques imágenes de los transformadores de salida, y el altavoz que dices que quieres conectar.-
> 
> Ver Radio Museum :  /www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_b6x23a.ht
> ...




hola Rorschach, despues de echarle cabeza a esto y de pasar noches sin dormir jeje he encontrado un radio  lo mas parecido salvo que el que tenia la mesa era mas grande como el H4X05A de philips 

H4X05A Radio Philips; Eindhoven tubes international!; Miniwa

Es interesante saber que algunos venian sin transformador de salida pero rezare  que no sea el mio.
te mandare fotos de los transformadores y los parlantes que tenia, en cuanto al parlante que debiera utilizar no se si pudiera reparar los que traia por que traian el cono roto, tambien me gustaria cual aconsejarias para una el84.
No tengo idea de las especificaciones de ese altavoz y de los codigos de colores de los cables de los transformadores, espero me sirvan.

saludos...gracias por la ayuda 

P.D: sobre tu consideracion de pasar a otro post lo veo conveniente pero soy nuevo en el foro y no tengo muchos conocimientos para aportar sin embargo cacharreare aca.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2018)

Pone una foto bien de arriba para ver la posición de los tubos


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2018)

positivo dijo:


> No tengo idea de las especificaciones de ese altavoz y de los codigos de colores de los cables de los transformadores, espero me sirvan.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2018



Los parlantes que muestras en fotos, si son los tuyos, son Philips AD 3690 AM, estos son de 800 ohms de impedancia, y 600 ohms de resistencia CC, vi que están desconados, pero se ven las bobinas móviles de ambos, si no están quemadas, cortadas, o en cortocircuito,  fijate si puedes medirle la resistencia CC de cada uno, para confirmar.-
Ver Imágenes :

​
​

Rorschach


----------



## positivo (Mar 15, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Pone una foto bien de arriba para ver la posición de los tubos



Cuando lo desarme habia una valvula con la descripcion borrada  en el lado 3 de la foto, ahi debia ir una EL84,  investigando alcance a ver que era una ez80 o similar ya que solo se veia la E y Z.

gracias por la ayuda.

saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2018



Rorschach dijo:


> Los parlantes que muestras en fotos, si son los tuyos, son Philips AD 3690 AM, estos son de 800 ohms de impedancia, y 600 ohms de resistencia CC, vi que están desconados, pero se ven las bobinas móviles de ambos, si no están quemadas, cortadas, o en cortocircuito,  fijate si puedes medirle la resistencia CC de cada uno, para confirmar.-
> Ver Imágenes :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164678​
> ...



ay no se si sea una buena o mala noticia para mi, por que deseo hacer un amplificador de guitarra como un champ o algo parecido, los parlantes de las fotos son tuyos? son los mismos jaja digamos que si son de alta impedancia los podria utilizar para el amplificador  que quiero hacer? 
el transformador de alimentacion esta bueno por lo menos.
En estos momentos estoy en el trabajo cuando llegue a casa los mido.

gracias por ayudarme.

saludos


----------



## positivo (Mar 15, 2018)

medí la resistencia CC y me dio un valor aproximado a los 600 ohms...


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2018)

positivo dijo:


> medí la resistencia CC y me dio un valor aproximado a los 600 ohms...



Bueno era como yo decía........jajaja  ,  +- 600 ohms de resistencia CC, son de alta impedancia, Z 800 ohms,  no te van a servir para el amplificador de guitarra  que quieres realizar: Pr01. Amplificador de guitarra [Valve P5]
Pero como están desconados, puedes mandar a enconarlos con bobina móvil de 8 ohms, igualmente es muy difícil hoy en día encontrar quien encone parlantes elípticos.
Por otro lado, no creo que te sirvan los transformadores de salida si los secundarios están bobinados para carga de bobina móvil  Z 800 ohms, de todos modos y por las dudas sería conveniente que midas la relación de transformación, para luego calcular la impedancia reflejada en el primario y determinar si podrían servirte o no dichos transformadores.-

Rorschach


----------



## positivo (Mar 16, 2018)

si que mala noticia, he averiguado sobre esos altavoces son muy escasos ya casi extintos algun dia los utilizaré para un amplificador, los veo muy  valiosos, y aquí es donde viene mi duda ¿podria conectar esos altavoces directamente a una valvula el84? tengo que averiguar bien...

Ayer encontre unas páginas buenas hablando de amplificadores directos cara a cara, bueno sin darme cuenta retome el hilo del post  eso es bueno jaja 
Con respecto a los pequeños transfomadores sii tendre que medirlos y el proyecto que queria hacer lo descartare mejor buscare un champ o algo que pueda utilizar la sola el84 como potencia.
seria genial que puediera adaptar esos parlantes directos, dejare la página que encontre por si no la han visto :

power-and-tube.blogspot.in/2016/12/otl-amplificador-output-transformer.html?m=1

esto esta interesante ojala pueda mover esos conos...

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Fijate lo que dice la impedancia de placa de la EL84, veras que es mucho más que 800 ohms, por eso esos tubos siempre se utilzan con transformador de salida.

Busca la hoja de datos de la EL84/6BQ5 dice que la carga debe ser de 5200 ohms muy lejos de los 800 ohms del parlante, este parlante de 800 ohm se utilizo en la disposición particula de la conección de las dos valvulas como se ve en los diagramas ya publicados.
Philips no utilizó la EL84/6BQ5, no confundir con la ECL84 con 6.3 V de filamento o la PCL84 que tiene 15V de filamento y la resistencia de carga es de 3000 ohms, pero la utilizada en los OTL no es la ECL84 ni la PCL84 son la ECL82/PCL2 

Estos son algunos poco conocidos






Estos son mucho más  conocidos:

Estos eran muy común en los TV ByN Philips 23" tanto valvulares como híbridos, se conjugaban el sistema del amplificador juno a un muy buen parlantes, conosco compañeros de esa época que a estos los hicieron reenconar con bobina de 4 ohms y es notable la calidad de sonido, probados con equipos acorde a la potencia que  soportan como equipos de autos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Hay todavia muchos lugares, donde llevo a reparar parlantes los arreglan, podes preguntar en xonox argentina que venden repuestos y reparan


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay todavia muchos lugares, donde llevo a reparar parlantes los arreglan, podes preguntar en xonox argentina que venden repuestos y reparan



Buen Día Pandacba,  Positivo es de Colombia, le queda un poco lejos Argentina , con respecto al enconado de parlantes, esos AD3690AM que tiene positivo, están sin los conos, en elípticos de 6" x  9" ( 152,4 mm x 228,6 mm ) hay conos nuevos para reparación, pero con agujeros con diámetros estandarizados para las bobinas de las marcas conocidas que se usan hoy, de todos modos esos elípticos Philips son europeos, y sus medidas son 160 mm x 240 mm, medidas que no son comunes y muy difícil de encontrar.-


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## positivo (Mar 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate lo que dice la impedancia de placa de la EL84, veras que es mucho más que 800 ohms, por eso esos tubos siempre se utilzan con transformador de salida.
> 
> Busca la hoja de datos de la EL84/6BQ5 dice que la carga debe ser de 5200 ohms muy lejos de los 800 ohms del parlante, este parlante de 800 ohm se utilizo en la disposición particula de la conección de las dos valvulas como se ve en los diagramas ya publicados.
> Philips no utilizó la EL84/6BQ5, no confundir con la ECL84 con 6.3 V de filamento o la PCL84 que tiene 15V de filamento y la resistencia de carga es de 3000 ohms, pero la utilizada en los OTL no es la ECL84 ni la PCL84 son la ECL82/PCL2
> ...



me ha quedado mas que claro jeje es interesante que tuviste compañeros que los reenconaron y no cambio la calidad eso es buena noticia, pero como dice el compañero Rorschach estoy muy lejos del lugar que dices jaja 
En cuanto le busque solucion y si corro con suerte de mandarlos a reparar les comentare, tal vez consiga unas ECL82/PCL2 jeje 

saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 17, 2018)

positivo dijo:


> Con respecto a los pequeños transfomadores sii tendre que medirlos ........



Sí, hay que medirlos para saber si te sirven y como los puedes usar, lo más importante es determinar la relación de transformación, con ese cálculo, y como ya sabemos que el secundario carga con Z 800 ohms de bobina móvil, con una simple ecuación se saca la impedancia reflejada en el primario.-
Si no sabes como sacar la relación de transformación, avísame y te digo como .-
Ese receptor tiene dos transformadores de salida, una para cada EL84, y es así por que es estereofónico.-

Aquí va una parte del diagrama del receptor Philips, o sea las etapas de potencia :
Observa que los transformadores de salida son los que tu tienes, mira el listado de partes y el diagrama 



​Saludos
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buen Día Pandacba,  Positivo es de Colombia, le queda un poco lejos Argentina , con respecto al enconado de parlantes, esos AD3690AM que tiene positivo, están sin los conos, en elípticos de 6" x  9" ( 152,4 mm x 228,6 mm ) hay conos nuevos para reparación, pero con agujeros con diámetros estandarizados para las bobinas de las marcas conocidas que se usan hoy, de todos modos esos elípticos Philips son europeos, y sus medidas son 160 mm x 240 mm, medidas que no son comunes y muy difícil de encontrar.-
> 
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


¿¿¿??? yo he visto hacer adaptaciones espectaculares cuando la perforación no es igual, si aquí lo han echo y no una vez, queres decir que allá no lo pueden hacer?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> ¿¿¿??? yo he visto hacer adaptaciones espectaculares cuando la perforación no es igual, si aquí lo han echo y no una vez, queres decir que allá no lo pueden hacer?


No se si allá lo podrán hacer, que se yo, el sabrá, y si no sabe buscará !!!!!
Vos le contestaste a Positivo más arriba en el #250 : " Hay todavia muchos lugares, donde llevo a reparar parlantes los arreglan, *podes preguntar en xonox argentina que venden repuestos y reparan "                                                                                            *://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/amplificador-a-valvulas-sin-transformador-de-salida.38769/post-1212225
El es de Colombia, un poquito lejos de Argentina para consultar en Xonox, ¿¿¿¿ no te parece ????
De paso te comento que Xonox está en Gerli, Avellaneda, Bs.As. a escasos 12,5 Km de donde vivo, y a 2 km de donde trabajo, digamos que somos del barrio, he comprado muchas veces allí y bien atendido.
Ahora te comento que cuando quise reparar el eliptico original Winco de 6" x 4" : Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración., nadie de los que nombro tenía los repuestos para arreglarlo : Xonox, Audifan, Dani Corp, Roberto Olmedo Olmedo´s (ex Audio City), Audiobymax, wsp, tuve que hacer un bastidor nuevo y colocarle uno circular que por suerte ya lo tenía !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fmk (Ago 20, 2018)

Positivo , si tienes un altavoz de 800 ohms, osea de alta impedancia como creo recordar que comentaste,tienes  pero que muy muy fácil hacerte o montar un ampli  OTL para guitarra, de calidad, sencillo y tipo champ como te gustaba, 
Además de muy bajo costo y con salida para altavoz y cascos.
Si dispones de algun pedal de saturación de alta ganancia para la guitarra, pues lo podrás sacar mucho más partido y rendimiento.

En este mismo hilo tienes esquemas, con una sola ecc83 de previo y una 12k5 , (a partir de 6 € solo ese tubo)
Sin trafo de salida ni control de tonos.

Y lo mejor , en baja tensión, nada peligroso, y solo una válvula de potencia.

Te muestro uno tipo champ que terminé, y va muy bien para ampli de guitarra para casa o para tu salón 

Screenshot_20180611-144459.png

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018

En los amplificadores OTL de philips del antaño, de su más conocida topología ( digamos  tipo el86) se podían utilizar, muchos otros tubos, pero los recomendados eran las series UL o UCL, en los primeros tiempos se combinaban estas series con incluso la el84 pero esta el84 tenía que ser colocada en la posición de arriba del circuito,
Tambien se utizaban la el84 conjuntamente con la el86, o ambas el86, u otros muchos tipos de tubos como bien dice pandaba, pcl's etc 
Aunque las Ucxxx eran las más adecuadas luego introdujeron la el86.

Había circuitos de mucha calidad y dentro de ello mas pro o de más bajo costo con otros tubos distintos, pero de muchos tipos, 

Una curiosidad digna de destacar  es como utilizaban controles de tono en la linea de retroalimentación negativa, 
Para mejorar aún más si cabe la respuesta tonal en recepción/reprodución de emisiónes de radio, algo realmente curioso y original, al menos en el apartado de los tonestack's


----------



## fmk (Ago 21, 2018)

Rorschach, sobre el post #226, si podíamos comentar un poco, si te parece,  es interesante si se puede aportar algo más o aprender algo.

Ese esquema no lo conocía, conozco otro casi identico de 2 en paralelo y otro creo de 2 12k5 en hush pul aunque como ya está dificil conseguir un cono de 800 ohm, para los 400 ohms que necesitaría tenemos que poner 2 conos de 800 y complica y encarece algo, al final.

Por supuesto como indíca Juan carlos es imprescindible aíslar de tensión de red a la entrada y poner un transformador con aislamiento mágnético a la entrada, que menos.

La válvula 12AE6 puede proporcionar bastante ganancia, yo no la he usado, he utilizado ecc83, y aunque es la que más ganancia tiene, de las eccXX, a nivel de rendimiento y funcionamiento es mejor la ecc81, pero como son circuitos poco potentes pues mejor probar y comparar ambas ecc83 y ecc81., La ecc83 me da más volumen, aunque yo solo he utilizado válvulas N.O.S., tambien parece que las valvulas de nueva fabricacion, al menos las sovtek no van bien para estas aplicaciones.con bajos voltajes, en mi circuitos de 12v las sovtek rinden en percepción sonora exactamente menos de la mitad,  y eso es mucho menos, demasiado menos.
Otro punto a favor de la NOS.

En cuanto a la potencia, un tubo 12k5 según fabricannte y datashets son 35mw, y eso es lo que es, quizás en percepción sonora podemos ir con un tubo a los 60mw, y con un 10% de distorsión mínimo sin retroalimentación,  pero con dos tubos en paralelo no vamos a acercarnoscasi nada a 800mw, ni metiendo un previo de alta ganancia , y eso que los conos de 800 ohms dan lo suyo y ponen de su parte.

Lo comento por que lo he probado, con dos 12k5 en paralelo en 400 ohmios y con tres, en 200, no se aprecia un gran aumento, en mi caso.

En otros foros de OTL bastante reconocidos donde participa el mismísimo Atma Sphere referencian que para acercarse a un watio con 12k5 en paralelo se necesitan 22 o 25 tubos bien dispuestos, y yo lo he probado con varios tubos y por ahí va la cosa, en este caso no veo práctico para nada apilar válvulas.

No hay que irse a apilar tantos tubos, con uno solo y para guitarra en OTL y con 12K5 al menos se puede salvar el escollo, ya que el puntó crítico no está en los tubos, sino en la forma de conducir el circuito, y ojo que a esas bajas tensiones hay sorpresas, por ejemplo con los condensadores y otras cosas varias. 

Para hifi hay que pelearse con la distorsión que está ahí , por eso es tan importante poder conseguir un mínimo de potencia para no tener que poner el ampli a tope de volumen, 
Para guitarra esto es mas un valor que un impedimento, pues permite tener algo de saturación natural o crunch, con el ampli a tope que es lo que se busca.

Esta imágen que adjunto, el otl de color fuxia es de uno que construí con tres tubos de potencia en paralelo y dos eccXX en previo, y al final quedó solo con una 12K5 a 12v. ( de las 3 que permite) porque no hay mucho aumento de potencia.
La caja lleva un cono de 800 ohmios de philips.
Tiene un volumen y potencia de alrrededor de aprox. 65mw...
Aún así muy válido para guitarrear desde el sofá con calidad.

Aunque después de unos años he conseguido obtenner mas potencia relativa o al menos mas sensación sonora y headroom para guitarra, que se ha aplicado al de esa foto anterior tipo combo Fender Champ blackface negro.
Quizás alrrededor de 130 mw o algo más,  atancando el ampli con un previo de alta ganancia como siempre hago para guitarra.

Hay vida más allá de apilar tubos.

Compañero Pandacba, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, en cuanto a que eres un divulgador incansable de los OTL en general,  te he leido mucho desde hace tiempo y lo se, siempre me ha parecido que con mucho criterio y desinteresadamente, antes había muchos detractores, si, pero ahora quizás hay aún más, y demasiados intereses comerciales,  no nos demos por vencido pues es verdad que es muy dificil y complejo sacar a la luz de nuevo algo que casi estaba olvidado.

aunque he intentado su adaptación a mi interés en la guitarra eléctrica y he construido unos cuantos ya y todos funcionando por años, que sobrepasan a los dedos de una mano, y por simple necesidad  propia y para abaratar costos, mi fin hasta ahora no ha sido comercial, sino simplemente divulgativo, y no tengo mucho tiempo para esto, quizás cuando me jubile lo retome jajaja,  me parece algo tan grande y potente para la guitarra, que aún hoy no doy crédito. :-0

En algunos sitios y foros he dicho de antemano lo que deseaba hacer antes de concluir su construcción de todo lo que os he expuesto y me decían que eso era imposible, que no podría funcionar nunca este tipo de Ampli y menos en baja tension, y tampoco en salida directa sin acople por capacitancia, y que si ademas en DC directo a cono.....
pero fijate tu  que si y con todos los beneficios de ser OTL, y sin tonestack, barato y poco peso, para instrumento.....etc etc.

Ya puse las muestras mas arriba creo, pero con un pedal de alta ganancia para guitarra suena añejo y cabreado.

Pero si lo moldeamos y transformamos  con las ventajas que nos puede ofrecer hoy en día esto, al menos en el campo de la amplificación de instrumentos musicales y de la guitarra, 
quizás se le empice a perder un poco el miedo.
Y en lo que si soy tajante, es que hay mucho mito injustificado y equivocado tanto en el otl como en relación a los conos de 800 ohmios, por su desconocimiento mayormente.

Yo no se pero esque siempre le he visto sol las ventajas...si se llegaba en la práctica a poder construir algo definitivo y estable/usable claro, y a ese punto ya se ha llegado.

no se si me he adelantado o atrasado al tiempo de estos bichos, pero aún me sorprende, pues en guitarra solo por el sonido y por el poco peso y el bajo costo, ...vaya ya se inclina la balanza.

Por otra parte nos tienen tan encarrilados para no salirnos de lo común, o de lo general y conocido, que ya profundizando más aún, aunque hay documentación antigua y todo eso me he llegado a dar cuenta de que casi nadie ha hecho nada por comprobar o construir nada de esto, ni siquiera los esquemas más conocidos de alta de philips, no he visto mucho construido por ahí. Y claro es dificil sin referencias, nos hemos acostumbrado a replicar lo que ya es conocido con garantias y si no no se acomete.

El circuito de philips con 2 EL86, puedo decir que va muy bien, tal cual se muestra en los esquemas eléctricos y entrega la potencia que philips describe, sobre los 5watios y se podría ir hasta los diez con otras disposiciones según philips, pero que yo no he utilizado...aún.
Y se puede montar con cualquier previo de alta, yo lo he hecho con EccXX, y sin tonestack, y no es nada oscuro como suele ocurrir con otros circuitos similares.
A este circuito de philips de alta  por seguridad se le pueden poner en paralelo mas condensadores de acoplo por capacitancia a la salida, no afecta ni a la potencia ni al tono, e incluso trafos o inductancias de baja relación, si se desea aislar o utilizar conos estandar, siempre tendran un mejor rendimiento que un trafo de salida estandar, que es lo que hacía philips, ya que si no tendremos altos voltajes en la salida al cono, que por cierto un simple cono philips de 800 ohmios y 6" aguanta perfectamente, pero convendria reducirlo por debajo de los 200v al menos y mi intuición me dice que mejor bajar a 100 v y pico, pero bueno esto es mi sensacion, ya que el circuito de philips saca mas de 300v al cono, si no se reduce, una vez se sale del filtro capacitivo,  sería conveniente también aislar el camino del cable al altavoz de Alta Z y ponerle toma de tierra al cono, si os fijáis casi todos los conos de Alta impedancia traen otras dos bornas de tierra y en muchos esquemas de philips se aprecia esta conexión del chasis del cono a tierra.

Por supuesto el cable de una sola pieza desde dentro del chasis al cono, es decir sin ningún tipo de clavija a chasis ni jacks de chasis y yo hasta aislaría el cono de cualquier toqueteo humano externo, y etiquetaría un aviso de seguridad en el exterior, con pegatina vale, igual que se hace con cualquier chasis de un ampli de alta con relación al interior.

Todo esto es hacer seguro un ampli de alto voltaje de estos, o adaptado a nuestros tiempos.

Con respecto a la versión de philips pero con EL34 OTLque comenté que construí, y por ampliar un poco a petición de el compañero  Roschach, y ojo porque este ampli ya si que tiene todas sus válvulas estandar de las habituales en el mercado actual, es decir Ecc83 y EL34, y tan solo dos EL34 en potencia, da una potencia relativa con un previo simple de un solo tubo y en limpio limpio de 4,5w aproximadamente, (similar y un poco menor en aparencia que con el86) pero con un trafo mas grande y mas tensión de +B a420v como se necesita para un par de EL34, pero si atacamos mas el ampli con un pedal o previo que inyecte más, ahí si que se aprecia que las 2 EL34 tiran más que las dos El86. Y mayor volumen claro.
En su montaje hay que cambiar la disposicion de pines de la EL34 que no coincide con las EL86, y poner una sola resistencia añadida entre pines de la EL34 como suele ser habitual en estas válvulas para poder conducirla ,  por lo demás el circuito idéntico, y el cono sigue siendo un 800 ohmios de alta impedancia.

De todas formas  sobre 5w para casa son bastante, demasiados diría yo.

Esto solo pasa con los de alta tensión,  claro esto con los de baja tensión a 12v no ocurre, lo más que circula en baja tensión hacia el cono de alta son ente 5 y 15/20 voltios aprox.

Solo he dado con dos o tres personas que aún ya siendo  de avanzada edad, han sido trabajadores de philips y por tanto conocian el paño de primera mano y son incondicionales está claro, incluso tenían buen material para su uso, para los demás es como hablar de ovnis/ufo o algo parecido jajaja.

Pero bueno ya esta este tema en los foros, y se andará poco a poco, ya somos unos pocos frikis jajaja.

muchos esquemas de cosas similares y en baja con trafo pero en otl, contaditos en hifi, pocos montajes reales y tangibles eso es lo que yo denoto y para guitarra hay menos aún, a lo sumo eso, algún video rápido del youtube y sin grandes miras, para hifi claro.

para mi y con los ojos puestos en la guitarra desde luego es la panacea.


Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 21, 2018

El Otl de color fuxia en caja de pedal de guitarra tipo retex


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 22, 2018)

fmk dijo:


> En cuanto a la potencia, un tubo 12k5 según fabricannte y datashets son 35mw, y eso es lo que es, quizás en percepción sonora podemos ir con un tubo a los 60mw, y con un 10% de distorsión mínimo sin retroalimentación,  pero con dos tubos en paralelo no vamos a acercarnoscasi nada a 800mw, ni metiendo un previo de alta ganancia , y eso que los conos de 800 ohms dan lo suyo y ponen de su parte.




Si, en efecto en el #226  escribí: 


Rorschach dijo:


> Se muestra a continuación el circuito de otro amplificador OTL de 12 voltios, con etapa de potencia suministrada por dos válvulas *12K5* conectadas en paralelo, y previo con 12AE6.-
> *Potencia no específica, calculo que debe estar cercana a los 700/800 mW*.-



"Le puse por error de tipeo un 0 más, quise decir 70/80 mW." 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fmk (Ago 22, 2018)

si , gracias por la aclaración Rorschach, es que ese valor tan alto me despistó a mí un poco,  ahora todo cuadra en terminos numéricos. 

Saludos.


----------



## fmk (Ago 22, 2018)

Bueno realmente también si se pone mas de un tubo de baja tensión la fuente de alimentacióno de poder se nos va a complicar, necesitará más de un amperio, lo interesante es con un solo tubo 12k5 usar cualquier transformador de esos de enchufe de pared de calidad y aislado, y una toma de tierra típica de cualquier circuito a válvulas, para evitar ruidos e interferencias más que otra cosa.

El dilema es.....:
¿Como podernos ir a los 110 a 130 miliamperios aprox. con una sola válvula, o al menos tener una percepción sonora mas alta de potencia, sin salirnos de especificaciones del tubo?

Ya sabemos que un ampli con el doble de potencia no suena a el doble de volumen real, sino algo menos....

Solo hay una solución práctica viable, que ya tengo más que testeada, probada y funcionando....da el doble de potencia relativa audible,.

y esto según yo lo entiendo es lo más importante para potenciar este tipo de circuitos con válvulas de doble impulso, baja tensión  y similares, la solución es:

***** Filamentos a 12v, pero la tensión de circuito +B a 30 voltios **** 

esto hace la diferencia y con un solo tubo.
Los 30v es lo máximo que utiliza o recomienda el fabricante para la 12k5 y al previo al ser con ECC83 le viene de perlas.

Pienso que los 35mw son suficientes para el habitáculo de un coche antiguo de aquellos tiempos con el radiocasette a válvulas, pero para un salón en hifi se queda un poco corto, en guitarra pase, valdria pero a un volumen modesto si el +B es a 12v, pero si lo elevamos a 30v. la cosa se pone pero que muy interesante

Y podemos obtener un volumen muy respetable para casa, local e incluso algún bolo pequeño. Algo parecido al volumen de un Fender champ 5e3 o champ 5f3. ( Estos fender champ tienen más potencia, pero en percepcion sonora quizás por el cono de 800 ohms que es muy eficaz se acerca).

Otra cosa que tengo que probar es si la 12k5 tiene unas tolerancias amplias, en cuanto a margen de tensión por encima de especificaciones y datasheets, ya os imaginareis porque jeje, quiero conducirla hasta un +B de 35 o 40v, seguro que admite un rango del 10%, sin que el tubo sufra extress. Asi le daremos un segudo empuje.

También sería bueno encontrar alguna 12k5 con especificaciones militares, porque ahí si que tendríamos más margen de hacerla perrerías, por su robustez.

También así se saca mayor rendimiento a estos altavoces de Alta impedancia, que si no es como desperdiciarlos, y a mayor volumen rinden aún mejor en bajas frecuencias. 

Todo esto de trabajar con tensiones de 30v en la 12k5 ya está funcionando y muy bién es real, el ampli con el mueble tipo champ negro que os he mostrado en foto lleva esta implementación.

La fuente de alimentación para 12v ( filamentos) y 30v (+B) no se complica nada y se puede seguir utilizando un enchufe de pared a 12v......y con un simple " Boster steep up" de tensión ( 0,5€, o 1€ con display digital) pues elevamos el +B hasta los 30v y ya, así de fácil, pequeño, ligero y barato todo.

Como es un hecho, querreis verlo, venga va  :


Y os pongo el site con las muestras de sonido, para que tengáis todo a mano:

Amplificadores OTL nefertiti

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 22, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 22, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2018)

El link que pusiste no lleva a ningua parte...


----------



## fmk (Ago 22, 2018)

.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 22, 2018

Ok pandaba gracias lo añado de nuevo:

Amplificadores Nefertiti  - OTL Guitar Amp World - - Amplificadores Nefertiti para Guitarra    - OTL Amp Guitar World -


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2018)

Echale un vistazo a esto


----------



## fmk (Ago 22, 2018)

Y solo pesa 3,5kg.

(Con el segundo altavoz son 4kilos, una pluma y eso que el mueble es pesado pero reciclado como debe de ser, si fuera de pino ligero menos aún, el segundo altavoz es de otro ampli con 2ª etapa en serie o cascada con mas power para bolos grandes sin OTL osea a 4 ohmios jeje. Osea un ampli OTL y otro de JFet, independientes o no según preferencia.

Esun ampli con ambos mundos y se puede oir bien la diferencia entre otly sin otl o mezclados, ya que es interactiva cada etapa con su volumen.

Saludos,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 22, 2018

Pandaba...hummm si la topología del ciclotron, el problema es que los tubos ya tienen un precio alto y las 3 o cuatro fuentes independientes de alimentación y dos de ellas flotantes muchas veces lo hacen complejo, 
Pero estoy contigo, el ciclotron siempre me ha parecido muy interesante.

Creo que conocía esa página pero he visto tantas que ya no estoy 100% seguro, que pena que ya no funcionan los enlaces del final para ver los esquemas definitivos de nuevo.

Pero lo dicho, muy muy interesante también, claro.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2018)

Tengo un proyecto con las 6c33C espero pronto poder seguir adelante con el...
No me refería al ciclotron si no al principio al OTL con las 6C33C


----------



## fmk (Ago 22, 2018)

Pues también es interesante aunque no sea el ciclotron,
Muy bien Pandacba, seguro que será fáscinante.
Es para hifi?

Yo ya me h cansado de montar amplis a válvulas de alta, la
Verdad jajaja , los casi 450 voltios por fase del los de las EL 34 dan respeto, y lo mismo cualquiera de los de alta de guitarra,
En cambio con los de baja tension es que puedo hasa probar componentes con el ampli funcionando, son asi de agradecidos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 22, 2018

En su día pensé hacer algún ciclotrón con válvulas de baja tensión para conducir altavoces de 8 o de 16 ohms, pero las fuentes de alimentación y lo que se complican siempre me ha frenado a hacerlo, aunque es algo que sigo dándole vueltas en la cabeza.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 24, 2019)

Apasionante el tema para su servidor.
Para comentarles que hace meses que leí el tema , de a poco me quedaba clara la idea.
Y felizmente tengo funcionando dos amplificadores OTL estéreo y uno de ellos PTL , además. ( esto es: sin transformador de poder )
Se imaginan lo ligero que resultaron...??
No llega al kilo y medio de peso.
En cuánto a la calidad de sonido...??
Tendrían que presenciarlo para juzgarlo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola @Picapiedra, sería bueno si puedes subir fotos de tus creaciones, para enriquecer el hilo.
A muchos les cuesta entender o creer que sea posible, muchos no conocen la historia.
Como puse Philips fabrico, radios, televisores,  con amplificadores OTL.
Cuando empezó la era del estado sólido los equipos de audio tenían transformador de salida, recién cuando se evolucionó tanto en la circuitería, como en los trasnsitores les llego el turno de los OTL como los son hasta el día de hoy.
En su momento a muchos les parecía increíble que un amplificador transistorizado pudiera funcionar sin transformador


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Gracias pandacba .
Anoche que hice mi comentario, intenté adjuntar un archivo con un vídeo. Pero tres veces se me indicó que era demasiado largo o pesado.
Son casi las seis de la mañana, en cuanto aparezcan los primeros rayos de sol tomaré fotos a mis engendros y diagramas.
No son archivos PDF. Son simples apuntes en mi cuaderno .








Aquí, el otro amplificador OTL y PTL :


----------



## fmk (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola Picapiedra, mi mas sincera enhorabuena,
Se que entonces serás otro incondicional mas de estos tipos de amplificadores. 

Gracias de nuevo desde aquí también por tu labor divulgativa y pasión Pandacba, siempre disfruto mucho leyendo tus impresiones y comentarios tan centrados y me agrada que te extiendas con los detalles.

Picapiedra, no todo es blanco o negro, siempre hay mas tonos intermedios, mas razones y motivos, pero mi mayor motivo es "El inexorable poco tiempo" que tengo  para todo lo que me gustaría hacer, aunque disfruto mucho haciéndolo, y me apasiona por las muchas satisfacciones que me esta dando a lo largo de los años, por el reto personal de cumplir unos objetivos que me marqué, incluso con muchas veces la corriente general en contra.

Creo que soy uno de los pocos ( no él único ni el primero claro) que he mostrado todo lo que he ido haciendo, públicamente desde el principio, ( que no es poco) esquemas, circuitos, fotos de los amplis, fotos de las cajas, aparatos acabados, ( amplificadores todos que siguen funcionando de maravilla) fotos de su adaptación y planteamiento a un estilo de acabado tradicional para amplificadores de guitarra, por ejemplo en formato combo o cabezal tradicional, pero en OTL ( no siempre se tiene que provocar una ruptúra con lo actualmente establecido, como el trafo de salida tradicional) ,  muchas cosas pueden coexistir, cada una en su escala , se puede aprovechar, reutilizar, "reciclar" lo ya conocido y potenciarlo para algo más positivo o mejor, en nuestro beneficio, y si es posible llevar el asunto a un escalon mas alto.

En el mundo de la guitarra esto es algo muy nuevo, vaya casi inexistente, pero con ancestros históricos del hifi como ya se sabe.

Para la guitarra que es lo que a mi como guitarrista me toca de cerca, el OTL da una serie de posibilidades amplia, y una
versatilidad de las topologías mas interesantes, muy necesaria, con los muchos "pros" y pocos contras que esto tiene.

De todas formas encantado de leeros y por aquí podremos intercambiar impresiones.

Picapiedra muy bien por meterte de lleno en el tema, y por los avances

Estoy viendo los videos , así es como se avanza, estan bien,
Que tubos has decidido utilizar?


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Gracias fmk, por los parabienes.
La primera vez que leí lo que era un amplificador OTL, comencé a indagar, recolectar, seguir preguntando....
La labor ha sido de años, como bien dices.
Pero con la buena fortuna para tu servidor.
Válvulas utilizadas en el primer vídeo:
Cuatro 50L6 y dos 12AX7.
En el último vídeo usé cuatro válvulas 6GF7.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2019)

Que parlantes y de cuantos Ohms ?


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Parlantes Philips de 650 ohms/5 pulgadas rango completo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2019)

Te felicito !

Tengo por ahí de 50 y 100 Ohms pero sería demasiado bajo


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Aquí ,mi primer intento con OTL.
Single Ended con EL84 y ECC83
Y una lámpara incandescente de 7 watts como resistencia de placa.




Gracias DOSMETROS.
En el vídeo anterior, usé cuatro parlantes de 50 ohms/0.25 watts en serie.
Tus parlantes funcionarán.
Saludos cordiales, desde Guadalajara ,Jalisco, México.


----------



## fmk (Feb 25, 2019)

Muy interesante, la verdad
Osea 2 50L6 por cada canal y 2 6GF7 por cada canal, entiendo?
y que potencia estimas que tiene cada amp aprox.?, Es para tener referencia de rendimientos que has conseguido con esos tubos, que los conozco menos.

Dosmetros, compañero, con esos dos parlantes puedes hacer muchas cosas, y si los conectas en serie iran mejor aún con la suma que dará 150ohms, te valdran para mucho, sobre todo si consigues por circuito una impedancia de salida de unos 600 ohmios /800 ohmios para ese circuito con dos tubos 50L6, no será tanto el desfase de impedancia.  como bien te comenta el compañero Picapiedra, y si te parece poca impedancia aún sumales algún otro en serie de 8 o 16.ohms.
Picapiedra supongo que andara la potencia por canal en 600 ohms aprox con 4 a 5 watios y 2,2w  a 400 ohmios,como en este diseño:

Hi-RL SEPP AMP　09　50L6


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Voila`!! fmk.
El último esquema que mostraste, de éste foro lo tomé; y en éste me basé. ( con modificaciones a mis posibilidades)
Como habrás deducido, al yo usar 50L6 y 12AX7, verás en sus respectivas características, necesitan 150 miliamperios en filamentos; y en serie requiere de 112 voltios. Entonces yo formé dos circuitos serie paralelo en filamentos.
En México, la red eléctrica doméstica es de 125 vca . nada más agregué una pequeña resistencia para compensación del voltaje excedente : 13 vca ÷ 300 m.a. = 43.333 ohms/5 watts. Valor comercial aproximado 47 ohms.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2019)

Muy bien @Picapiedra , gracias por compartir tu trabajo y tu experiencia, hoy por hoy no es fácil conseguir parlante de alta impedancia,
Hace unos años tenía un conocido que trabaja en un lugar donde hacian presisamente la bobina como repuesto de distintos parlantes.
Asi que le pedí si era posible hacer una bobina para un parlante comercial actual pero de alta impedancia y me hizo un juego, con el experimente bastante con buenos resultados de allí mi entusiasmo por los OTL con tubos de vacio


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Aquí, mi segundo amplificador OTL y PTL.
Válvulas que intervienen:
Cuatro 38HE7 y dos 8FQ7. Que son pentodos de salida horizontal y osciladora horizontal respectivamente.
Se usaron para Tv de blanco y negro por los años setenta.
Sus filamentos en serie requieren 168 voltios.
Un rectificador de onda completa y condensador de 400 UF/200 v , hicieron de fuente de alimentación para B+ de placas y la serie de filamentos, ( 120x1.41= 168 vcd )
Los pentodos de potencia los Configuré en puente H.
Una válvula 8FQ7 la use como preamplificadora( Un triodo ) e inversor de fase ( el segundo triodo ) .
La segunda válvula 8FQ7 , cada uno de sus triodos  excitan las rejas de control de los pentodos de salida en Push-Pull.
El único transformador que usé, fue de 120:24 voltios /120 m.a. , para la fuente de voltaje negativo que polariza las rejas de los pentodos de salida, como voltaje de Bías.
Y lo más maravilloso: usé parlantes simples de Tv (8 ohms/3 watts) en series.
20 parlantes en serie, resultan 160 ohms/60 watts.
Juzguen ustedes, el sonido. Recomiendo el uso de auriculares, para una mejor apreciación de ruidos y potencia de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2019)

Le trinan los tweeters


----------



## fmk (Feb 25, 2019)

Tiene mucho mérito, sobre todo cuando reciclamos y montamos con lo que tenemos a mano, o con lo que se puede.

Yo he reciclado muchas veces de otros equipos o de remanentes de material vintage, los cables muchas veces de las fuentes conmutadas de ordenadores, son buenísimos y de todos los colores 

Con trafos de red enfrentados se pueden hacer multitud de apaños, de trafos de red
De fuentes de alimentación externa de portátiles obtenemos de 12 a 24 voltios o mas ya rectificados incluso, que luego podemos elevar contacto simples "bosters steep up" que valen menos de un euro , hasta los 50v, o hasta los cien con otros steep up mas potentes,

Y luego los benditos choques, que valen para todo y nos sacan de mas de un apuro, ya sea para filtro de hum,  elevar potencia , etc.

Los trafos de salida baja relación 600:8 y similares también son mas respetuosos con la salida y menos agresivos con la señal, para mi esos trafos y de menor relación como lo hacía philips son como un semi otl, con aislamiento, una solución a caballo entre el otl puro y el trafo tradicional.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Definitivamente, es casi imposible conseguir esos parlantes en nuestros días.
Todavía tu amigo te hace esas bobinas de alta impedancia , pandacba ..???
Porque yo he recorrido todos los talleres que se dedican a la reparación de parlantes, y al especificar mis necesidades; me tildan de loco.
Aunque ya no es primordial para mí.
En los circuitos propuestos en tu publicación, queda resuelto el tema de los parlantes de alta impedancia.
Pero, se enfrenta uno con varias dificultades:
Primero, el económico.
Segundo, no es fácil conseguir esas válvulas.
Tercero, forzosamente tendrán que ser nuevas y perfectamente pareadas, ( estoy en lo cierto, o no es primordial..??)
Cuarto, la necesidad de un transformador de poder idóneo que por su volumen, termina siendo un equipo muy pesado y costoso.

El amplificador OTL que me diseñé, a base de válvulas para TV , no pesa más que 800 gramos. Gracias a que no incluye transformadores de poder ni salida. Pero...

El gran defecto de mi diseño, es que no tiene protección galvánica.
Y ésto es un riesgo latente para el usuario.
Si han observado mis vídeos, uso como fuente de señal el reproductor de música desde mi celular. ( hay de aquel que lo manipule descalzo: le prometo que se le quita el sueño...)
Ahora bien, cómo lo hice , cuál fue el costo, y cuánto tiempo invertí...??
Todo lo reciclo. Me encanta urgar entre la mugre de la chatarra o Tianguis, llamadas plazas publicas, Swappmeet, o mercados de pulgas.
Costos..??? En la chatarra no me cuesta más de el equivalente de un dólar por kilogramo, ( incluyendo válvulas).
Tiempos de elaboración. Me tardo más en recolectar los materiales que llevar a cabo el montaje.
Una vez recopilado toda la mugre necesaria, el tiempo de armado , no tomó más de cuatro horas, ( el de válvulas de Tv ).
Finalmente como lo hice..?
Recabando información de aquí principalmente y de otros foros.
Cientos y cientos de diagramas descargados.
Hago mi bosquejo en papel, y a soldar punto por punto.
Guillermo Gutierrez Ramirez, tiene 58 años de edad, casado, padre de cuatro ingenieros y seis nietos.
Estudió hasta completar la secundaria.
En 1978 cursó en la nocturna , un año como técnico en radio y televisión.
Ejerció el oficio hasta 1992.
Y de ese tiempo a la fecha, es plomero electricista.
Y desde 2017, la electrónica es su hobbie.

Llegando del trabajo, tomaré fotos de mis esquemas hechos a mano en mi libreta, y con todo gusto los comparto con ustedes.
No tengo computadora ni se nada de programas de diseño ni esas brujerías de PCB.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 25, 2019)

Una disculpa por lo mal dibujante.
Levanté el siguiente diagrama copiándolo de otro maltratado papel del cuál me guié.
Ni modos, será a la vieja escuela; porque no conozco otra.
No hay PDF ni referencias,  ni nada...
Todo es producto de husmear aquí y allá.
Pero siempre disfrutando con basura de cincuenta años que salió de la fábrica.
No incluye diagrama de la fuente de alimentación ni circuito de filamentos.
Por razones de espacio, y porque es tan simple...
Pero si alguien le interesa, seguido del pedido; lo haría.


----------



## fmk (Feb 26, 2019)

Picapiedra si deseas poner protección galvánica , por seguridad al menos, puedes utilizar 2 reactancias de alógenos enfrentadas , como tu corriente de pared es a 125, te vendrá fenómemo pienso para rectificar y elevar hasta la tensión de +b, y algunas son hasta de 4 amperios.

Buen circuito.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 26, 2019)

Éste, correspondiente al primer OTL que llevé a cabo.
Clase A seguidor de cátodo.
Baja eficiencia ( calculo un 25%)
Hecho con cuatro parlantes de 50 ohms/0.25 watts cada uno.
Esos pequeños parlantes, los usaban en " frentes de calle " de interfones domésticos.
Específicamente marca INTEC.


fmk dijo:


> Picapiedra si deseas poner protección galvánica , por seguridad al menos, puedes utilizar 2 reactancias de alógenos enfrentadas , como tu corriente de pared es a 125, te vendrá fenómemo pienso para rectificar y elevar hasta la tensión de +b, y algunas son hasta de 4 amperios.
> 
> Buen circuito.


FMK.
Muy cierto.
Los chasises son muy pequeños, y ya no hay más espacio donde alojar el transformador de aislamiento.
Forzosamente tendrán que ir fuera del aparato.
Me falta levantar el esquema del OTL a base de válvulas 6GF7.
En un rato más, lo haré.
Aunque el primer bosquejo, a bolígrafo no está tan ilegible como temía.
Saludos.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 26, 2019)

Picapiedra dijo:


> Aquí, mi segundo amplificador OTL y PTL.
> Válvulas que intervienen:
> Cuatro 38HE7 y dos 8FQ7. Que son pentodos de salida horizontal y osciladora horizontal respectivamente.
> Se usaron para Tv de blanco y negro por los años setenta.
> ...





pandacba dijo:


> Muy bien @Picapiedra , gracias por compartir tu trabajo y tu experiencia, hoy por hoy no es fácil conseguir parlante de alta impedancia,
> Hace unos años tenía un conocido que trabaja en un lugar donde hacian presisamente la bobina como repuesto de distintos parlantes.
> Asi que le pedí si era posible hacer una bobina para un parlante comercial actual pero de alta impedancia y me hizo un juego, con el experimente bastante con buenos resultados de allí mi entusiasmo por los OTL con tubos de vacio





pandacba dijo:


> Muy bien @Picapiedra , gracias por compartir tu trabajo y tu experiencia, hoy por hoy no es fácil conseguir parlante de alta impedancia,
> Hace unos años tenía un conocido que trabaja en un lugar donde hacian presisamente la bobina como repuesto de distintos parlantes.
> Asi que le pedí si era posible hacer una bobina para un parlante comercial actual pero de alta impedancia y me hizo un juego, con el experimente bastante con buenos resultados de allí mi entusiasmo por los OTL con tubos de vacio


Gracias pandacba, un placer compartir mis intentos.
En cuanto al tema de parlantes de alta impedancia, les comento:
En la actualidad , para realizar un amplificador OTL, la solución es apilar varias válvulas a la etapa de potencia. Esto para disminuir la impedancia de salida.
Fue cuando pensé: y porqué en lugar de apilar válvulas a la salida en paralelo, no Apilamos parlantes en serie..?
Tenía guardados muchos parlantes de Tv.
Y al ser de gama completa, me facilita la intención.
Si observa el vídeo, usé un tubo de PCV sanitario normal de 6". Ya con los parlantes no resulta ligero. Pero en el techo no estorban a nadie.
A simple oído , me resulta muy satisfactorio.
Un experto en cajas acústicas me indicará todas sus deficiencias. Pero como todo salió de la basura; no tengo más remedio que encogerme de hombros...
En esta temprana prueba, la fuente de poder me entrega +510 vcd. Y la distorsión es evidente en el conjunto de parlantes de 160 ohms. Seguramente quedó baja la impedancia.
En pruebas posteriores , el voltaje de B+ idóneo para 160 ohms; fue de 178 vcd.


----------



## Picapiedra (Feb 27, 2019)

fmk dijo:


> No se por donde empezar si os soy sincero, ni como ni cuanto hacerlo, pero me alegra ver más interés aqui por este fascinante mundo OTL cuasi olvidado, que en mi tierra natal, Madrid-España donde nadie es profeta en su tierra.
> 
> Espero este post nos de nuevas y muchas alegrias y sacie nuestra infinita curiosidad.
> 
> ...





positivo dijo:


> me ha quedado mas que claro jeje es interesante que tuviste compañeros que los reenconaron y no cambio la calidad eso es buena noticia, pero como dice el compañero Rorschach estoy muy lejos del lugar que dices jaja
> En cuanto le busque solucion y si corro con suerte de mandarlos a reparar les comentare, tal vez consiga unas ECL82/PCL2 jeje
> 
> saludos





Rorschach dijo:


> Sí, hay que medirlos para saber si te sirven y como los puedes usar, lo más importante es determinar la relación de transformación, con ese cálculo, y como ya sabemos que el secundario carga con Z 800 ohms de bobina móvil, con una simple ecuación se saca la impedancia reflejada en el primario.-
> Si no sabes como sacar la relación de transformación, avísame y te digo como .-
> Ese receptor tiene dos transformadores de salida, una para cada EL84, y es así por que es estereofónico.-
> 
> ...


Esos transformadores son ultralineal


positivo dijo:


> hola Rorschach, despues de echarle cabeza a esto y de pasar noches sin dormir jeje he encontrado un radio  lo mas parecido salvo que el que tenia la mesa era mas grande como el H4X05A de philips
> 
> H4X05A Radio Philips; Eindhoven tubes international!; Miniwa
> 
> ...


Apenas recién leo tus comentarios.
Si estuviéramos cerca ,te obsequiaba un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra hifi , a cambio de lo que tienes para el deshuese ; que me parece criminal.
Esos pequeños transformadores de salida son ultralineales ; y nada menos con una relación de 6:1 o 5000:800 ohms.
Que mi imaginación le daría un uso utópico.
Además que el núcleo al parecer es tipo C-Core, GRANDIOSO..!!!
Eso mantiene el campo magnético confinado al núcleo, sin expandirse al exterior.
Un consejo: más bien una súplica:
NO DESTRUYAS NADA...!!
Respeta ese cacharro histórico.
( si me permiten, voy por una cerveza. Para quitarme la preocupación por ese aparato)


----------



## Picapiedra (Mar 6, 2019)

Experimento con MOSFET y válvula Damper de Tv años 70.

Adjunto diagrama de referencia para mayor comprensión.

Una válvula termoiónica necesita un voltaje de alimentación fijo para cumplir con los requerimientos para los que fue diseñado.

Mi idea consistió en modificar el voltaje de filamentos, en éste caso, bajarlo.

En pruebas anteriores, descubrí que al estar infra alimentada, y someterla a cargas de entre 10 , o 20 watts; el voltaje de salida no variaba de +100 vcd.
Pero cuando se agregó una carga de 100 watts; el voltaje de salida calló a +5 vcd.
En ambas pruebas, descubrí que siempre suministró 200 miliamperios.
SU COMPORTAMIENTO ES DE UNA FUENTE DE CORRIENTE CONSTANTE.

La idea primigenia era hacer un amplificador a base de diodos.
Los MOSFET, bien se lo puede sustituir por una válvula pentodo de potencia.

Ojalá, vean el vídeo para que vean el resultado final.

Estoy escribiendo ésto, y el experimento lleva ya 57 minutos, y la calidad de sonido no ha empeorado. Todo lo contrario.
Y el voltaje de salida no ha variado.
El disipador está levemente tibio; calculo unos 38°C.

En la próxima prueba, Aumentaré la emisión de la válvula, y colocaré una bocina de 160 ohms/60 watts.


----------



## Picapiedra (Mar 6, 2019)

Entre las principales características de un cascode, están:
Mayor ganancia de voltaje
Gran estabilidad en su comportamiento
Mayor ancho de banda en su respuesta en frecuencia.
Se reduce significativamente el efecto Miller 
No requiere mucha retroalimentación negativa. ( de hecho no la usé )


----------

